#ubuntu-testing 2008-09-29
<ara> good morning fellow testers!
<davmor2> Morning Everybody
<ara> morning davmor2 :-)
<davmor2> ara: did you like the line further down about you now have 2 install cd's to give away?
<ara> davmor2: definitely!
<davmor2> ara: this afternoon I'm going to finish off my screenshots of Kubuntu and start uploading them to pages need to smoke test first though :)
<ara> davmor2: cool :-)
<davmor2> Oh Lovely Bubbly :)  New backdrop
<davmor2> anyone running a gnome based intrepid?
<persia> Kinda.  What do you need checked?
<davmor2> persia: when you open up FF does it go past the top panel?
<persia> Oh.  I'm not close enough to Ubuntu Desktop to have firefox.  Sorry.
<davmor2> persia: no worries
<ara> davmor2: i am running gnome ubuntu
<davmor2> ara: ﻿when you open up FF does it go past the top panel?
<ara> davmor2: not it does not, but i remember experiencing something similar when I had the visual effects (compiz) on
<ara> davmor2: are you running compiz?
<davmor2> compiz by default yeap
<ara> davmor2: try to disable that and try again
<ara> davmor2: this is the known bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/99740
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 99740 in compiz "Firefox problems with desktop-effects" [Medium,Triaged]
 * ara has to reboot
<davmor2> heno: morning
<heno> morning davmor2
<davmor2> heno: found a couple of bug smoke testing ubuntu this morning :(
 * heno tries to launch his browser while doing an upgrade
<heno> davmor2: are they on the smoke wiki page?
<davmor2> will be as soon as I finish the test :)
<heno> ok, I may have my browser working too by then :)
<davmor2> heno: That doesn't sound good :(
<heno> works now :)
 * heno reboots
<davmor2> heno: Welcome back smoke test results with bugs for ubuntu are up even though I'm still testing it :)
<heno> davmor2: saw your firefox/compiz bugs, thanks
<persia> Has anyone tested/used usb-creator?  It fails to start for me when called without arguments.
<davmor2> persia: not touched it.
<persia> Hmm.  I hate burning CDs for dailies, and want to test stuffwith HW != KVM.
<davmor2> persia: who is listed as the author have a word with them :)
 * persia is delayed by the failure of the flat earth society to have successfully convinced all local governing bodies to use UTC.
<heno> persia: have you tried unetbootin? (see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick) WFM
<persia> heno: Thanks.  I'll try that.  usb-creator is supposed to be the officially supported means of doing it, and just passed it's MIR, so I thought I'd give it a try.
<davmor2> ara: are you running compiz on your gnome system?  if so can you stop using it until the screensaver kicks in please?
<ara> davmor2: I don't use compiz
<davmor2> Np's
 * ara -> lunch
<cr3> ara: sorry, I haven't had time to look into the desktop integration into checkbox but I'm hoping to look into it today
<ara> cr3: ok, thanks
<davmor2> testing keyboard on remote desktop viewer
<persia> Seems to work.
<ara> cr3: could you subscribe to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Automation/Checkbox. I will be editing it in the next few days, you could help checking all the mistakes I might do
<cr3> ara: sure, you could already substitute "hwtest" for "checkbox" in the page
<ara> cr3: sure, but nowadays it is still hwtest in intrepid :-)
<ara> cr3: is checkbox as checkbox reaching intrepid?
<cr3> ara: what's the question?
<ara> cr3: the package is still called hwtest, and the version in intrepid has binaries hwtest*
<ara> cr3: i remember that you were fixing the checkbox package
<cr3> ara: I fixed the problems reported in my [needs-packaging] request on Launchpad but then asked another question: What is the proper way of handling old configuration files when creating a transitional package?
<cr3> ara: this was never answered so I guess I'm on my own
<ara> cr3: :(
<cr3> ara: that's alright, I'll find a way to sort things out. it's just sometimes easier "with a little help from my friends" -- The Beatles
<davmor2> cr3: but "you drive me crazy" -- FYC
<davmor2> :)
<cr3> davmor2: I know I do :)
<davmor2> Sorry weren't we playing the song title per sentence game ;)
<ara> Rainy days and Mondays always get me down -- The Carpenters :-P
<davmor2> ara: "Tell Me Why I Don't Like Mondays" -- Boom Town Rats
<ara> cr3: next Monday we are having our second testing day. Would you like to give the ~1h session about the autoinstaller?
<ara> cr3: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/UbuntuTestingDay/20081006 ^
<liw> sbeattie, I get a lot of 'rsync: link_stat "/hardy/dvd/current/MD5SUMS" (in cdimage) failed: No such file or directory (2)' with the current dl-ubuntu-test-iso
<liw> sbeattie, also, QUIET=true doesn't actually make things quiet, some rsync output still leaks
<sbeattie> liw: hrm.
<sbeattie> Thought I fixed the latter.
<liw> sbeattie, i have revision 23 from bzr, md5sum cf29e542e37f3a58b6f3f51ce9a561a0  bin/dl-ubuntu-test-iso
<liw> (just so we speak of the same version)
<sbeattie> Is it just the MD5SUMs file that's reporting no such file, or is the iso missing as well?
<liw> just the MD5SUMS
<liw> sbeattie, some day I'll want to have a progress bar for the downloads :)
<liw> but at that point it's going to be better to stop maintaining the script in shell
<heno> davmor2: how are you finding cdimage today? (slow here)
<davmor2> heno: pass I use my server to cron the images down now first thing
<davmor2> heno: yes it's crawling
<heno> davmor2: ok, looking into it with the sysadmins
<davmor2> heno: might just be demand :)
<liw> dl-ubuntu-test-iso seems to be using chromium, and I'm getting just over 2 MB/s
<heno> I'm getting 200kb/s
<heno> (with dl-ubuntu-test-iso also)
<liw> (i.e., I'm more or less saturating my downlink)
<davmor2> heno: might be high demand for internet in you local area slowing it down
<davmor2> try first thing in the morning :)
<heno> I'm just worried about the download speed generally as we approach release
<heno> when we may need to refresh quickly
<stgraber> heno: yeah, it was quite slow lately. I usually try chromium directly as they turned off the DNS load balancing (everything goes to beryllium)
<davmor2> heno: the bug list increases :(
<davmor2> heno: Probably real testing tomorrow is that correct?
<heno> davmor2: that's my best guess, yes
<davmor2> heno: cool a bit longer to test :)
<davmor2> Oh well I'm going
 * stgraber gets 900KB/s from chromium, not that bad
#ubuntu-testing 2008-09-30
<ara> morning all!
<davmor2> Good Morning Everybody
<ara> good morning davmor2!
<slangasek> prelim beta images posted, alternates only at this point
<davmor2> slangasek: is netboot safe to test too I might try and get that out of the way again first
<slangasek> should be the same, yes; I'll post those now
<davmor2> thanks
<davmor2> slangasek: is ubuntu live still oversized?
<slangasek> yes, that's being worked on.
<slangasek> hmm, the ubuntu daily didn't build
<slangasek> ... in fact, none built
<slangasek> bah
<davmor2> slangasek: see that's what happen with xubuntu yesterday it got built in the end though
<slangasek> no, this is an unrelated failure
 * davmor2 burn netboot after waiting seconds for it to download :)
<ara> slangasek: this is a broken link http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/20080930/intrepid-alternate-i386.iso
<slangasek> yes, they're all broken; I'm trying to figure out why
<davmor2> and netboot stops at boot: still
<davmor2> ara: if your bored you can always start on netboot :)
<ara> davmor2: I have a lot more to avoid getting bored :-)
<davmor2> ara: Really you do supprise me :)
<davmor2> s/supprise/surprise
<davmor2> everyone I speak too in *buntu land is busy isn't that so.
<slangasek> ok, fixed daily alternate builds coming (ubuntu up, others to follow shortly)
 * ara starts downloading alternate i386
<slangasek> kubuntu, ubuntu-server, and xubuntu alternates should all be up now
<slangasek> (ubuntustudio, mythbuntu following soon)
<davmor2> heno: morning
<ara> I get an error when trying to install alternate in vbox
<ara> no installable kernel was found
<davmor2> ara: I can try it on hw shortly for you to see if it is vb
<ara> davmor2: thanks
<davmor2> ara: new iso coming shortly mvo broke it :)
<ara> davmor2: ok :-)
<heno> hi davmor2, ara
 * heno tries vbox
<ara> heno: hey
<davmor2> heno: I'm guessing if it's alt it will fail
<ara> heno: builds are broken now, new images to come
<heno> ok, I'll try live in that case
<davmor2> heno: live is borked or oversized
<ara> davmor2: do you know if the kernel issue affects all *buntu?
<ara> davmor2: or only ubuntu?
<heno> it's booting though, so I'll give it a spin
<davmor2> ara: yeap all the alt images are screwed should be fixed very shortly though :)
<persia> Ah.  I was wondering why I didn't get a new alternate lpia image today.
<davmor2> heno: live should work for ubuntu the other live images are from yesterday though
<davmor2> bugger me thinks I've hit slowband :(
<stgraber> doh :(
<davmor2> stgraber: not to worry I got the netboots out of the way :)
<ara> ubuntu alternate images are now available
 * ara starts downloading i386 ubuntu alternate
<davmor2> all bar xubuntu desktop should now be available :)
<asac> hi
<asac> anyone has a fresh CD install and could give me a list of plugins installed by default in firefox?
<asac> e.g. about:plugins
<asac> thanks
<persia> asac: Would a liveCD report meet your needs, or most it be post-install?
<davmor2> asac: I can give you one from edubuntu if that is any good to you
<asac> i think livecd should be good enough
<asac> assuming that we dont install other plugins on top
<persia> Right.  I'll boot one.
<davmor2> is just going to fall asleep while he waits for the rsync script to do it's work :)
<persia> Hrm.  I can't boot the latest daily I have :/  Maybe someone else can get a list of firefox plugins?
 * heno looks
<persia> heno: I'm booting USB images created with usb-creator (now working), so a real CD might not be the same.
<heno> print, divx, quicktime, totem, wmp
<heno> nullplugin, linuxprint, totem-mully, totem-narrowspace, totem-basic, totem-gmp <- asac
<asac> heno: could you send me your pluginreg.dat (its in the profile and should contain all those you listed above + some additional information) ?
<heno> asac: sure
<heno> asac: um, where is it?
<asac> heno: in your profile
<asac> there might be two ... one in .mozilla and one in .mozilla/firefox/.../
<asac> not sure which one is the right one
<asac> but if its a fresh install there hopefully will only be one
<heno> asac: I have such a file in both locations on my regular system but there is no file by that name _anywhere_ on a fresh install (I searched the whole filesystem)
<asac> heno: strange. can you save the about:plugins page then?
<asac> e.g. file -> save page as ...
<heno> asac: email sent
<liw> hm, testing is starting?
<persia> liw: Well, images are available to test.  They are subject to change as initial reports come in.
<liw> sure, that's the usual routine
<davmor2> Yay downloads finished
<heno> yay, 64-bit guests in vbox actually work now
<heno> seems a bit slow though
<davmor2> heno: it is the first release to support it though :)
<heno> yep
<heno> screen updates were a bit slugish, but the install itself is going fairly quickly TBH
<ara> on my first session with ubuntu i386 (installation went correctly), gnome-settings-daemon started late, and human theme was loaded 4-5 sec after the session was started
<davmor2> so ubuntu, Kubuntu desktop, alternate. Ubuntu-server and Xubuntu alt should all be up now :)
<Koon> davmor2: I've written a test case for the "Tomcat server" task in Ubuntu server installs... is there a way it could be added to the server tests ?
<Koon> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Cases/ServerInstall#tomcat-server
<davmor2> Koon: heno or stgraber will be you best bet for that :)
<Koon> davmor2: thx !
<Koon> heno, stgraber: let me know if it's still possible to add that test to iso.qa.u.c  at that point :)
<stgraber> Koon: I guess there is a wikipage with a list of testcases to add/update/remove in the next updated
<stgraber> sbeattie: ^
<sbeattie> Doh, I'd forgotten to create that page.
 * stgraber takes Ubuntu Server i386
 * davmor2 is taking wubi and m-a and then will look at what is left :)
 * heno is doing amd64 ubuntu alternate
<persia> sbeattie: If you're the page master: which page would have the guide for adding another flavour to the tested set?
<stgraber> persia: do that on the same, as soon as it's created
<stgraber> I'll make sure they all are updated by RC
<persia> Cool.  I wanted to get Ubuntu Mobile for beta, but I think it's too late now.  Having it for RC is enough.
<davmor2> persia: did you get to the bottom of the usb creator issue you had?
<persia> davmor2: Yep.  missing dependencies.  apt-get install ubuntu-desktop made it work.
<persia> davmor2: bug #275840 demonstrates how poorly i can spell, but is the bug to track if you're having the same issue.
<davmor2> persia: never tried it just wondered :)
<persia> davmor2: Once I got the dependencies working, it seems to work fairly well,  Bug #273481 tripped me up the first time, and I've some minor wishlists, but it certainly saves on CD burning for hardware install tests.
<persia> It's a neat trick to be able to do an install from one USB key to another, for a full hardware test without affecting the installed system.
<sbeattie> stgraber|persia: I added a small todo section to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Cases#todo
<davmor2> damn microsoft and their updates :(
<persia> sbeattie: Thanks.  That's where I should list flavours and testcases?
<sbeattie> Koon: I added a note about tomcat install to the todo for you
<Koon> sbeattie: great, thx
<sbeattie> persia: assuming stgraber reads it, yes. :-)
<persia> How many test cases do I typically need to start?  Just the basic boot/install set?
<davmor2> persia: pretty much
<persia> Thanks!  I'll shut up about them now so people can focus on beta issues.
<cr3> schwuk: hey dude! have you tried python 2.5? I'd like to upgrade today to let it run for a while
<stgraber> sbeattie: I'm subsribed to Testing/* so I'll know when someone change it :)
<davmor2> ara: have you done an announcement for the next testing day by the way?
<ara> davmor2: not, yet, it is on the wiki, but we are finishing with the preparation of the topics and sessions before doing the announcement
<davmor2> okay
<davmor2> my god vista is sssssssssssssooooooooooooooooooooo slow
<tgm4883_laptop> slangasek, Is it possible to get a copy of the script that generates the .metalink files?
<jcastro> is the kubuntu and kubuntu-kde4 seperate still?
<davmor2> jcastro: no one in the same
<jcastro> ok that's what I thought
<jcastro> they are still listed seperately in the tracker
<jcastro> I am assuming that everyone who was testing kubuntu-kde4 in the past would just move over to testing "kubuntu"
<davmor2> jcastro: that might be for hardy point releases
 * jcastro nods
<davmor2> jcastro: everyone who tested Kubuntu last time can test it again :)
<gerr2> Hi
<gerr2> I have a new machine with a quad amd chip but have installed the new  version but grub reports Error 15 file not found, should I use the 64  bit version ?
<stgraber> ubuntu i386 done
<persia> gerr2: From what media did you install that?  Error 15 typically means a missing kernel, and *really* oughtn't happen on the beta media.
<stgraber> *ubuntu server
<davmor2> stgraber: did you get a new interweb line ;)
<MagicFab> jcastro, hey
<MagicFab> I don't see the beta at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/intrepid/ - using nightlies ok ?
<MagicFab> (just making sure)
<davmor2> MagicFab: yes that's the idea we are pre testing beta for bugs :)
<jcastro> MagicFab: I always just grab the iso from the tracker link to be sure.
<MagicFab> I figured, haven't participated formally in testing before
<MagicFab> tx
<MagicFab> perhaps a quick note about that in future announcement would help us compulsive email forwarders :)
<gerr2> persia: I have just rebuilt a machine and put two old disks in it from an old machine, strange thing is that the system is now picking up the other old disk instead of the new one. To clarify I have 2 * 320 plus 1 * 160 disks, the 320s have both got 8.04.1 on them and after the 8.10 install grub does not show the new 320 only the old one. 8.10 is there but gives the error
<persia> gerr2: Odd.  Hack workaround is to make sure you have a kernel on 8.10, and reconfigure grub.
<gerr2> i should add the old machine was an i386
<MagicFab> jcastro, I was aiming at testing DVD ISOs, but I only see them covered at http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/testcases
<gerr2> Persia: The amd 64 iso has just finished downloading so I will install that to see if the new disk is then available, or should I wait....
<jcastro> MagicFab: you'll have to ask one of the QA guys, I am also only a participant. :D
<persia> gerr2: Installing off a new daily will probably fix your error 15 issue.  If it doesn't , we definitely want to know.
<MagicFab> heno - I was aiming at testing DVD ISOs, but I only see them covered at http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/testcases
<persia> MagicFab: What do you need for testing beyond that?
<gerr2> persia: ok I will try it, and report back in 30 mins
<MagicFab> persia, that is a report. I am looking for a  way to submit DVD testing results.
<MagicFab> persia, it seems at http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/ there would have to be entries for "Ubuntu DVD  (20080930.4)" for both i386 and amd64
<persia> MagicFab: Hmm.  Apparently not targeted for beta for some reason.
<MagicFab> persia, the announcement reads "If you have [...] the bandwidth and media to perform DVD testing, please help out as these are often the last images to be fully tested."
<MagicFab> perhaps just forgot about it ?
<davmor2> slangasek:  you around?
<persia> MagicFab: Email announcements and isotracker DB state are not automatically synchronised.  This needs an isotracker admin.
<davmor2> MagicFab: should be on the tracker now dude
<afflux> hmm. shouldn't virtualbox OSE support amd64 as guest now?
<persia> afflux: So it was reported.
<afflux> hmm. does not seem to work for me.
<hoonteke> okay, having a fail moment.  Totally can't find where to download the alpha and beta isos for intrepid.  pointer, anyone?
<davmor2> hoontek: just to your left
<davmor2> seriously though
<davmor2> goto the tracker http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker click on the test you wish to perform and then click on the disc with the down arrow for info on where to get it :)
<hoonteke> davmor2: brilliant.  thanks for that.
<gerr2> Hi
<gerr2> Just installed the AMD64 version but grub still comes up with error 15 file not found. Any ideas
<heno> MagicFab: thanks for testing DVDs - let me know if you need anything else
<MagicFab> davmor2, heno: we got dvd testing! tx.
<davmor2> MagicFab: Np's
<hoonteke> I forgot with whom I was talking about 2-3 weeks ago ... what's the status on automated tests for some of these use cases?
<hoonteke> Seems like a lot of this testing could be outsourced, and leave folks to handle higher level problems ...
<davmor2> gerr2: not sure what to say I've installed AMD 64 now about 10 time and had no issues
<heno> hoonteke: ara would know the latest status on that
<heno> see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Automation/Desktop
<hoonteke> heno: k, thankx
<heno> some tests are being run with output going here http://people.ubuntu.com/~ara/ldtp/test_results/
<heno> it's early days though
<heno> we're running a testing day on monday where we'll focus on automating update-manager
<hoonteke> cool
<gerr2> davmor2: I think I will have to format the disk and start again
<hoonteke> yaey!  looking at some of those times to open programs ... seems a long time.  6+ seconds to open the calculator first time?
<hoonteke> but cool that the test harness seems to be in place
<hoonteke> thanks for the pointers heno.
<heno> interesting. I guess there are lots of timeouts in the test system - waiting in a loop for the window to appear, etc.
<slangasek> tgm4883_laptop: not trivially; the metalink file generation is derived from code from the Canonical webmaster, there's no blanket permission to release that code
<slangasek> davmor2: ribbit
<stgraber> davmor2: nope but I'm at work, internet is fast here :)
<davmor2> slangasek: it's okay it got sorted :)
<davmor2> stgraber: sweet :)
<tgm4883_laptop> slangasek, ok, thanks, I see what I can do
<afflux> for the record: virtualbox ose does support 64bit guests, if the 64bit host system supports VT-x/AMD-V
<gerr1> hi
<gerr1> Just reinstalled i386 but still no joy on the grub front, I can look at all the disks but can only boot from the old i386 one. should I disconnect the 2 old disks to see if the new one appears?
<afflux> testing ubuntu alternate amd64 - entire disk w/ encryption now.
<slangasek> xubuntu desktop images updated, to correct a stale livefs
<slangasek> kubuntu desktop images will also be updated shortly
<cr3> slangasek: ping, should dhcp work during the installation of recent images running on intel gigabit hardware?
<slangasek> cr3: nope
<slangasek> cr3: since the ethernet driver isn't included...
<slangasek> cr3: that's going to be in the errata for the beta unfortunately, we couldn't converge on a kernel fix soon enough to not disrupt the beta timeline
<cr3> slangasek: what about including the pci id in another driver?
<slangasek> cr3: there's no reasonable solution that doesn't involve revving the kernel, and we missed the window for that
<slangasek> so it's errata for beta, fixed in the first daily after
<slangasek> revised kubuntu desktop images posted
<slangasek> anyone working on Kubuntu DVD testing yet?
<slangasek> if not, it might be worth rerolling those to get OOo up-to-date
<slangasek> stgraber: the CSS on the tracker is still being unkind to me :(
 * davmor2 MAhahaha 
<davmor2> slangasek: fancy rerolling kubuntu while I was working on it ;0
<davmor2> :)
<davmor2> even
<slangasek> the livefs should've been updated before rolling it at all; doesn't make much sense to release a kubuntu beta with half the kde packages out-of-date...
<davmor2> slangasek: fortunately I'm only working on wubi and it's installer isn't really that dependant on the livefs :)  so I'll do the real tests tomorrow when I get some bandwidth back :)
<davmor2> right lost the will to live with my internet connection now so I'm calling it a day see you tomorrow guys :)
<heno> see you davmor2, rest well!
<slangasek> heno: you may want to hold off on your kubuntu DVD tests, I'm finishing up a reroll now to get OOo current on there
<heno> slangasek: yep, I've switched to Ubuntu DVDs, thanks
 * slangasek hmms at bug #276317
<slangasek> how does one select edubuntu for install from netboot?  Is it presented as a task?
<slangasek> heno: kubuntu DVDs are posted; hopefully an easy rsync
<heno> slangasek: thanks, resyncing
<heno> unfortunately my BW sucks now :(
<slangasek> hmm, the test result on http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/result/1972/26 seems bogus, this is effectively a test of usb-creator rather than of the alternate ISO
<heno> yay, one kubuntu DVD downloaded!
<Tomcat_> I have an i386 laptop available for testing tomorrow. Should I do Alternate, DVD, Desktop or Server?
<Tomcat_> I guess DVD is the least tested?
<Tomcat_> (Beta candidate ISO testing btw, in case that's not clear :))
<slangasek> DVD is definitely the one that needs the most attention from those who can muster it
<Tomcat_> Good. Not sure if I have an RW somewhere, but DVD-Rs are quite cheap.
<slangasek> xubuntu desktop also being re-rolled, xubuntu devs requested a change to the midori browser pre-beta
<stgraber> ok, what should I test considering that I will only be able to test one CD due to slow internet ? (that excludes DVD)
<heno> stgraber: got 64bit?
<sbeattie> did cups-pdf get dropped from the default install?
<heno> stgraber: server 64 bit might be good
<stgraber> heno: sure, I do kvm testing and the host is 64bit.
<stgraber> downloading it
<slangasek> well, server gets plenty of testing without even trying :/
<slangasek> xubuntu alternate amd64 might be helpful
<heno> slangasek: you mean automated tests on in the server community?
<slangasek> yeah
<heno> s/on/or/
 * persia suggests "by"
<gerr1> hi
<heno> Hi gerr1!
<heno> here to help with testing?
<gerr1> for persia and daver I appeared to have fixed my sata disk problem but I am not sure how. I rebooted for xxxx time but noted that disk 1 and 3 were both masters! I changed the plug and rebooted, re installed 8.10 and now grub 1.5 works and I can boot from any drive.
<slangasek> heno: oh, that's an "or"? :)  well, I think they're semi-automated tests that soren drives
<persia> gerr1: Good to hear: I was afraid you had discovered an issue with an image.  Would you mind looking at the tracker, and updating the appropriate test case for your install?
<heno> slangasek: right. I'm a bit weary of relying just on those
<gerr1> will do
<heno> (I know the weaknesses of automated testing fairly well now ...)
<persia> Well, for -server, it's probably safer, just because there's little visual interaction to test that isn't also covered by all the other alternate CD install tests.
<persia> (but yes, not entirely safe)
<slangasek> heno: right, that's fair
<slangasek> xubuntu desktop refreshed
<slangasek> image set should all be finalized for beta then, barring any failures that require a respin
<persia> Are we not still waiting for the ubuntustudio disks to rebuild for -menu?  I hadn't heard that was complete yet.
<slangasek> ah; those are updated and posted to the tracker, I just failed to mention it here
<persia> OK.  We'll get right on them then :)
<slangasek> you could also subscribe to them on the tracker :)
 * persia should probably do that
 * persia can't solve the captchas on the isotracker login page, and appreciates the option of doing simple math.
<heno> the kubuntu i386 dvd seems to have installed ok
<heno> oooh, and the amd64 sync is done :)
#ubuntu-testing 2008-10-01
<stgraber> ok, starting testing Ubuntu server amd64 now
<stgraber> server 64bit done
<heno> Hi TheMuso, can you take some ubuntu studio test installs?
<TheMuso> heno: I am doing just that. I am testing 64-bit ubuntustudio installs.
<heno> TheMuso: great :)
 * heno waits for a kubuntu upgrade test to complete before wandering off to bed
 * omolina is away: 11
<slangasek> heno: speaking of kubuntu, do you know if bug #270423 still manifests?  it's still marked 'new', but I was pretty sure I saw activity on this bug already; maybe I've misremembered
 * omolina is away: return 1
<ara> good morning, everybody!
<ara> morning davmor2, thekorn
<davmor2> Morning ara, everybody
<davmor2> slangasek: have the images stabilised now?
<thekorn> hi ara, davmor2
<slangasek> davmor2: yes
<liw> hm, I left qemu (not kvm) running an install overnight, since the grub installation step took more than a minute; it's still at that stage... anyone have any guesses? that's with yesterday's intrepid amd64 alternate
<davmor2> Right I need to take my wife off to a meeting so I'll finish off wubi installs and then start on Xubuntu when I get back
<heno> morning
 * slangasek waves
<Tomcat_> Good morning. :)
<heno> slangasek: yes I'm seeing that. Added a comment.
<slangasek> heno: ok, thanks :/
<TheMuso> slangasek: ubuntustudio i386 and amd64 tests have all been completed once. Hoping there will be more from the other studio devs, but at least everything has been covered.
<slangasek> whee
 * Tomcat_ starts an alternate install from the Ubuntu i386 DVD
 * davmor2 thinks slangasek needs to get out more :)
<heno> schwuk: can you run some upgrade tests? I believe you had set up some VMs for that
<davmor2> heno: I can run some on hw once real tests are out of the way too :)
<heno> davmor2: cool!
<davmor2> heno: how far back do you want to go with them?
<heno> davmor2: hardy -> intrepid is fine
<davmor2> heno: #how about dapper intrepid?
<heno> davmor2: that's only supported via hardy, which we tested already - of course adding cruft for extra realism is always good :)
<davmor2> well in that case I'll do one of each from hardy and one test one from gusty and one from dapper just for fun :)
 * heno does some 64bit kubuntu desktop tests
<Tomcat_> Gah. My first test made a coaster (kinda).
<schwuk> heno: just making sure my vm's are up-to-date, then I'll run some
<heno> schwuk: thanks
<davmor2> heno: i'm getting a weird wubi shut down issue on latest Kubuntu cds
<heno> hm, sounds bad :(
<davmor2> I'll come back it though I think when agustino is on-line and I can debug with him :)
<slangasek> mm, how do y'all feel about a respin of xubuntu alternate?
<slangasek> looks like it's missing a package update that I didn't notice until just now because the weather report didn't pick it up earlier
<ara> slangasek: only alternate or desktop has the same problem?
<slangasek> only alternate; desktop /did/ have the problem, but I rerolled for that earlier
<slangasek> but forgot to check alternate, it seems
<ara> slangasek: cool, thanks :-)
<ara> slangasek: I am downloading now xubuntu desktop, I wanted to know if I should stop :-)
<slangasek> that would still be a "no", the delta ought to be very rsyncable. :)
<davmor2> slangasek: go for it I haven't tested it yet :)
<slangasek> ok, done
<slangasek> ;-P
<davmor2> slangasek: Found an issue with wubi install of Kubuntu https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/wubi/+bug/276693 so it doesn't reboot I'm just goning to try a shutdown and see it that is effected also
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 276693 in wubi "Intrepid: Kubuntu Fails to shutdown cleanly" [Undecided,New]
<slangasek> davmor2: fwiw, by all rights it should be affected too
<davmor2> slangasek: I'm guessing it should but it's nice to confirm ones belief :)
<davmor2> slangasek: I need to talk to evand or xivulon to work through it though I'm guessing.  It didn't happen on the 20080930 cd only 30.1
<davmor2> slangasek: Yes halt too :(
<davmor2> I've marked the bug as serious
 * ara -> lunch
<heno> two problems with the Edubuntu add-on CD: bug 276728 and bug 276724
<heno> davmor2: could you try the edubuntu add-on CD on real HW?
<heno> it may be a vbox issue I guess
<davmor2> heno: no probs
<davmor2> stgraber: no edubuntu usplash on a real install either
 * liw wonders again why the iso tracker login needs a captcha
<heno> liw: could be because it's shared with brainstorm which is high-traffic and susceptible to gaming
<liw> I can understand a captcha for registering an account, but login?
<heno> true. I guess it has a pw reminder feature, but the capta could be moved to a separate page
<liw> it's not a big thing, just makes me wonder every time I need to log in
<heno> davmor2: I mean on an ubuntu install, you should get prompted to install additional edubuntu components
<heno> (re: bug 276728)
<axelgitm> hi all. would you call this a bug: intrepid-dvd-amd64.iso live-dvd, the multimedia examples don't play, shows an errormessage.
<heno> it installs additional educational packages via Add/Remove
<heno> axelgitm: yes
<davmor2> heno: yes the open autorun prompt tries to run autorun.inf which links straight to start.exe
<heno> let me try to reproduce that
<davmor2> But I agree there should be a window pop up that says this cd contains add-on packages
<axelgitm> heno: it's because the sound card isn't working out of the box. I have to select oss
<heno> davmor2: and that happens when you first boot the system and then insert the CD, but not when you boot with it already inserted? (just to get clarity on that)
<davmor2> yes if I insert the cd in a running system I get the addon package dialogue and the autorun dialogue
<davmor2> with the cd in the machine before I start up I get nothing but an icon for the cd
<heno> davmor2: ok, same as me then, thanks
<heno> axelgitm: The files play fine here. Can you look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems to file a bug for your card (or see if one already exists)?
<davmor2> heno: The open autorun prompt though only tries to open the autorun.inf file like it would normally under a windows system.
<davmor2> right dinner :)
<liw> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Cases/AlternateInstall says "Boot using the desktop CD " -- is that a typo, should it not say "alternate CD"?
<heno> liw: typo (fixed)
<davmor2_lunch> ara: What do you mean you don't look like the guy with the goatie ;)
<ara> davmor2: it wasn't quite me :-)
<davmor2> ara: Oh you shaved off the goatie ;)
<ara> davmor2: yes, just today, after being fired from the circus where I played the incredible bearded woman. I don't need it now :-)
<davmor2> :D LMAO
<liw> heno, that was fast, thanks
 * ara starts downloading xubuntu hardy point release to test xubuntu upgrade
 * heno does the Ubuntu 64bit d-i DVD install, followed by the edubuntu add-on test 
<asac> what is the latest CD set?
<asac> i have a new volunteer to test beta ;)
<davmor2> asac: check the tracker
<davmor2> heno: what will be on the edubuntu cds instead of winfoss then?
<heno> davmor2: umenu, which I guess means wubi will be there
<davmor2> I wouldn't of thought that would be possible as wubi would need to magically import Ubuntu.....
<davmor2> heno: why have you passed one version of winfoss and failed the other?
 * davmor2 starts on xubuntu
<heno> davmor2: I assume wubi on the edubuntu disk would just give you a choice of the installable distros (u/k/x)
<davmor2> oh and then download it
<heno> davmor2: when I reported the first one I filed a bug for removal of the winfoss, which Colin OKed before I marked the second result
<heno> Still a bug there, but Fix Committed I guess
<mvo_> heno: do you think bug #276728 should get a taks for nautilus as well to not show the autorun prompt?
<mvo_> heno: the detection for inserted CDs should be fixed now
<heno> mvo_: you mean the notification area at the top of nautilus?
<davmor2> mvo_: I think the autorun prompt should be there because there is an autorun file
<heno> does that work under any circumstance?
<davmor2> heno: it does if I insert a disc with window autorun on
<davmor2> games etc
 * ara downloads edubuntu 8.04.1 while xubuntu is upgrading...
<mvo_> how are the upgrade looking so far?
<liw> http://blog.liw.fi/posts/kvm-for-ubuntu-iso-testing/ -- just in case that's useful to anyone
<heno> mvo_: I did some kubuntu yesterday, ara is doing some now. btw, what should be the test procedure for Edubuntu upgrades? Ubuntu Hardy install -> add-on -> upgrade?
<ara> heno: yes, i think so
<heno> mvo_: you probably also know that we are making upgrades the focus for testing day next week
<sbeattie> heno: when you did the kubuntu upgrade, did you do a kubuntu-kde4 upgrade?
<mvo_> heno: edubuntu> yes
<mvo_> heno: yeah, on mondy. I'm on vacation on that day unfortunately, but I think its a great idea. I'm looking forward to feedback escpcailly from people with nvidia and fglrx drivers
<sbeattie> mmm, yeah. We should have release notes about the fglrx/ati issues.
<heno> sbeattie: tbh I did a bastardised upgrade - I installed 8.04 kde3, then installed update-manager which in turn gave me 8.10 kde4 ;)
<heno> we should probably test a range of ways of doing that
<heno> liw: cool. should https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/KVM be updated with new wisdom as well?
<liw> heno, I think it's mostly the same, but I'll review and update
<heno> thanks
<pedro_> ara: got the same problem, bug 276657 with my Spanish install
<LaserJock> davmor2: please don't assign Edubuntu to bugs
<davmor2> LaserJock: Oh sorry why?
<LaserJock> davmor2: because 1) you shouldn't be assigning bugs to teams and 2) it creates spam for all the Ubuntu members
<LaserJock> s/Ubuntu/Edubuntu/
<_MMA_> LaserJock: Is there a edubuntu-dev?
<_MMA_> *team
<LaserJock> no
<_MMA_> Ahh...
<ara> pedro_: ok, thanks
<LaserJock> edubuntu-bugs is sub'd though
 * ara takes a break until qa meeting
<davmor2> LaserJock: So who do you assign edubuntu bugs to if it isn't the team?
<LaserJock> davmor2: nobody
<LaserJock> davmor2: when somebody is working on the bug they'll assign themselves, otherwise it shouldn't have an assignee
<davmor2> LaserJock: Ah okay my bad mis-understood the assign protocol
<LaserJock> davmor2: no problem, thanks for the testing
<afflux> installing intrepid-alternate-amd64 on kvm got stuck, this time at "configuring di-utils-mapdevfs", last line in syslog reads "anna[6515]: DEBUG: retrieving xfsprogs-udeb". "anna cdrom-retriever default" is the last running procress. Any ideas how to debug this further? I suspect a user error on my side.
<mvo_> could someone translate https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/275124/comments/2 for me ? it looks spanish
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 275124 in update-manager "Package linux-headers 2.6.24.19 not instaled" [Undecided,New]
<afflux> mvo_: just guessing, but the last line looks like "subprocess terminated by signal (Broken pipe)"
<afflux> the line above sounds like "filesystem in tar archive damaged"
 * heno reboots, brb
 * davmor2 takes xubutnu alt32bit
<mathiaz> stgraber: could you add two new test cases for the server isos on the tracker ?
<mathiaz> stgraber: tomcat and virtualization (last two sections from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Cases/ServerInstall) ?
<sbeattie> mathiaz: can you add the virtualization one to the "need to be added" section of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Cases/ so it doesn't get forgotten?
<davmor2> mathiaz: I think tomcat may already be on the list :)
<mathiaz> sbeattie: davmor2: thanks
<davmor2> bdmurray: just tested suspend seems fine here?
<bdmurray> davmor2: how long did you hold the buttons for?
<davmor2> tapped it.
<bdmurray> try a couple of seconds
<davmor2> brb tea I'll do it then
<heno> *** New desktop images are being scheduled ***
<heno> no point testing current images - we could try mopping up alternates and upgrades though
<schwuk> heno: What's the schedule?
<heno> schwuk: we hope to release noon tomorrow (UK time)
<schwuk> heno: thanks
<heno> schwuk: let's talk at the phone meeting about how we can drum up help with testing
<heno> new images will start appearing in an hour or so I guess
<davmor2> I don't know if I'll have any bandwidth so we'll see :)
<heno> davmor2: hopefully the delta will be small - also we can leave DVDs for tomorrow
<bdmurray> davmor2: any news w/ suspend?
<davmor2> bdmurray: different responses my laptop just dies I'm guessing same issue my wife's suspend button doesn't seem to work and selecting it from menu and starting up happens over and over without a flaw
<bdmurray> davmor2: hmm, right it needs to be with the button not view the menu itme
<slangasek> heno: so you would prefer that I roll the DVDs last?
<davmor2> yes need to get through the cd's and save bandwidth :)
<slangasek> I was going to do the DVDs first so that folks can get a jump start on downloading them; but if that's going to mean losing testers for the night before anything is published, I'll do CDs first
<heno> slangasek: yes please, CDs first
<slangasek> ok
<davmor2> need to reboot about to run out of memory :(
<slangasek> ... how does that follow?
<davmor2> Anything?
<heno> davmor2: nothing yet
<davmor2> :(
<slangasek> ubuntu desktop is up
<slangasek> hmm, no
<slangasek> the livefs is done, still waiting for the ISO build
<slangasek> ok, ubuntu desktop are up now
<davmor2> Yay
<slangasek> kubuntu build in progress
<slangasek> (will take a while yet, it only started 7 minutes ago)
<davmor2> slangasek: if I'm lucky I might get an image downloaded
<davmor2> well with slow band the way it is if I get an images rsynced before it's time for bed I'll be happy
<davmor2> it's currently saying 3 hours +
<slangasek> are you rsyncing from scratch?
<davmor2> nope
<slangasek> or is it really that slow for an incremental rsync?
<davmor2> it's really that slow
<slangasek> hmm
<davmor2> slangasek: in the morning it will take about 20minutes to rsync all the isos
<slangasek> so there's better bandwidth in the morning?
<davmor2> oh oh oh it's got to a fast bit 38 minutes now
<davmor2> it's only the bits where it has to download that slow it down
<davmor2> slangasek: Yes since ntl took over and then virgin it's gone from the sublime to the ridiculous.  First ntl screwed things up and now virgin have added caps.  But when ever I ring up about it I'm never capped go figure.  They put it down to high demand in my local vicinity
<cr3> heno: hi there, just got your email so I'll try to be as useful as possible today
<davmor2> heno: hows your speed?
<cr3> heno: which Steve is trying to debug the reboot=b problem, Langasek or Beattie?
<heno> cr3: sbeattie is
<heno> last I heard he had gotten access to the PDUs
<heno> davmor2: looking
<cr3> heno: on a side note, schwuk has committed fixes for the report crons and me for another bug. would you mind if we update the production server?
<schwuk> heno, cr3: both sbeattie and I have access to the KVM, but the machines we want are offline
<cr3> schwuk: bzr branch bzr+ssh://cr3@bazaar.launchpad.net/~hardware-certification/certify-server/trunk
<cr3> schwuk: cd trunk; PYTHONPATH=. ./scripts/certify_config update; PYTHONPATH=. ./scripts/certify_pdu -c examples/lime reboot [hardware id]
<heno> davmor2: I'm getting from 50k to 300k, fluctuating
<davmor2> heno: diito
<davmor2> slangasek: ^
<cr3> schwuk and sbeattie: give me a sec, I'll preseed the reboot=b kernel parameter and try reinstalling the Dell dimension
<slangasek> davmor2: well, you seem to be saying that it's an ISP issue, which I can't really do anything about? :/
<davmor2> slangasek: I know :(  Just letting you know
<davmor2> Ssssshhhhhhh but I'm at 80% on the first cd
<davmor2> I'll burn 2 copies and blitz through the tests :)
<davmor2> 93%
<davmor2> come on
<davmor2> heno: I'll take wubi and m-a first and then blitz through the rest
<sbeattie> slangasek: kubuntu are still building, right?
<slangasek> livefs is built; let me check on the ISO
<slangasek> yeah, still building
<heno> davmor2: cool. I'll start on the standard installs
<sbeattie> cr3: cool beans
<cr3> sbeattie: were you the one on the kvm console of 200710-173?
<slangasek> kubuntu done, posting to the tracker
<sbeattie> cr3: I was, I dropped off
<davmor2> sbeattie: you see that's no good you need more caffeine ;)
<sbeattie> davmor2: you have *no* idea how true that is. :-)
 * davmor2 passes sbeattie a cuppa
<cr3> sbeattie: isn't it fun trying to type on the kvm? :)
<cr3> sbeattie: by the way, busybox doesn't have ifconfig. instead, you want to use ip link show
<davmor2> heno: to be honest this late in the day I'll be happy if we can clear one set of cds
<sbeattie> cr3: what, you liked my attempt to invoke iiiiiiifconiiig?
<davmor2> definite lack of caffeine ;)
<davmor2> you've got the shakes man
<cr3> sbeattie: haha, it's good to see someone else who could sympathise with what I have to do sometimes :)
<davmor2> Yay first test underway
<davmor2> heno: I'm going for oem too so if you start with the standard installs :)
 * heno does a standard install in German
<davmor2> It's coming home ....... damned tune catchy though
<davmor2> heno: pay close attention to the log in automatically check box :)
<davmor2> on your german install
<davmor2> wow the french for home folder is home folder :-/
<stgraber> davmor2: :)
<davmor2> I think I upset it by doing english for the starting oem and french for the continuation
<heno> yay, the German install worked!
<slangasek> xubuntu desktop posted, DVDs now rolling
<heno> cody-somerville: ^
 * heno starts on kubuntu standard installs
<cody-somerville> \o/
<davmor2> 64bit m-a left then I'm going to bed I'll pick up again at 08:00
<davmor2> heno: don't worry about manual on 64bit I need to do it for m-a
<heno> davmor2: ok, cool
<heno> Spanish 64bit kubuntu checks out
<heno> (entire disk install)
 * davmor2 wills his machine to go just that bit faster
#ubuntu-testing 2008-10-02
<heno> slangasek: should the kubuntu desktop have fairly complete translations in Spanish?
<heno> it's not showing up
<slangasek> I don't know
<slangasek> you're talking post-install?
<slangasek> heno: and using the 20081001 image?  (since it was a langpack bug that forced the reroll...)
<davmor2> 72% come on
<heno> slangasek: yep, the md5sum checks out
<heno> it worked fine on the ubuntu install
<heno> (in German)
<davmor2> heno: re-ask Riddell
<heno> Riddell:  should the kubuntu desktop have fairly complete translations in Spanish?
<Riddell> heno: I believe all translations are mostly incomplete
<Riddell> rosetta didn't import kde languages for no apparant reason and language packs havn't been uploaded since that was supposedly fixed
<heno> Riddell: ok, what package should I check for to see if it has at least installed correctly in theory?
<Riddell> language-pack-kde-es-base
<Riddell> more worryingly is if you start up a new user kde doesn't pick up the system locale, I need to look into that
<davmor2> rebooting
<davmor2> Yay
<davmor2> Right bed I'll pick up again tomorrow night
<heno> Riddell, slangasek: it was not installed
<slangasek> hmm
<slangasek> that's... very strange
<heno> no -es packs were installed AFAICS on kubuntu
<heno> swapping them now: german kubuntu and spanish ubuntu
<Riddell> heno: did you have internet access during the install?
<heno> Riddell: I didn't check specifically, but I assume so. The spanish lang packs are on the ubuntu CD, are they on kubuntu?
<heno> I used direct ubiquity install, not Live CD mode
<Riddell> heno: they are not
<Riddell> french and german only on the kubuntu CD now
<heno> ah, ok
<heno> I'm doing a german kubuntu install now
<heno> we'll see if that's better
<heno> it should still have pulled it from the net though I guess
<heno> I assume the installer logs can tell me if I had net access
<heno> ah, there are some German translations in kde now and Spanish in Ubuntu
<heno> very incomplete but installed
<heno> Riddell, slangasek ^
<Riddell> heno: did you have to tell KDE to switch to german or did it pick up the system language?
<heno> Riddell: it just worked
<heno> Konq has some german bits
<heno> I should do a Spanish install with confirmed network for completeness
<sbeattie> I just saw language-pack-kde-pt-base get set up in my kubuntu live session install.
<sbeattie> (portugese language selection, of course)
<heno> sbeattie: that was running it from a Live session (not direct install)?
<sbeattie> yes, not a direct install, but installation from within a live session.
<sbeattie> hmm, despite that, the menus post-install don't seem to be translated
<sbeattie> my shell is definitely got LANG=pt_PT set, though. Wish I knew portugese at all. :-)
<sbeattie> I've got the following installed:
<sbeattie>                                      
<sbeattie>                                                                                                           
<sbeattie> I'd really like to codify/track how to submit patches to individual
<sbeattie> upstreams.  I mentioned this[1] on ubuntu-devel today, and I think it
<sbeattie> could be valuable to collect and create language for each policy a given
<sbeattie> upstream uses.  On top of that, tracking key people to poke to get
<sbeattie> motion on patches would be nice too for the cases were a patch stagnates
<sbeattie> even though all the "rules" were followed.
<sbeattie>                                                                                                           
<sbeattie> The OSS Security community started something kind of similar[2],
<sbeattie> but it's not even close to being useful for doing contribution work.
<sbeattie> I'd prefer to link our information to packages, much like the Vcs tags
<sbeattie> were done, but I think we'd be limited by the scope of what we could
<sbeattie> describe (e.g. "needs test case" (wine), "needs documentation" (lkml proc
<sbeattie> changes), "must be patch against HEAD" (lots), "specific coding style"
<sbeattie> (lkml, samba, ...) etc).
<sbeattie>                                                                                                           
<sbeattie> -Kees
<sbeattie>                                                                                                           
<sbeattie> [1] https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2008-October/026635.html
<sbeattie> ack, thpppt
<sbeattie> sorry.
<heno> hehe
<sbeattie> Trying again: http://paste.ubuntu.com/53024/
<sbeattie> anyway, I've got to run. Back later to poke at dvds.
<heno> sbeattie: looks like the install worked ok
<heno> just that the lang packs are mostly empty
<sbeattie> ah
<heno> Hi TheMuso! It'd be great if you could help with some install tests today as well. We've respun desktop CDs and are running a bit tight on time.
<heno> there are various alternate and upgrade tests in need of love too
<slangasek> heno, sbeattie: so, not yet confirmed that we have a problem with es kubuntu?
<TheMuso> heno: Will do.
<heno> slangasek: I'm watching it install successfully now
<heno> slangasek: the difference is it's now a Live session + install vs. a direct install before
<heno> it's not on the CD and I may not have had network
<heno> I guess that would be a different bug ...
<heno> slangasek: confirmed that the Spanish installation worked this time
<heno> that was i386 - I'll try amd64 as well later
<Riddell> Nobody expects... the Spanish installation!
<slangasek> heno: ok, thanks
<slangasek> ubuntu dvd is up, 20081002
<slangasek> what needs the most attention now?  Looks like there are no test results for xubuntu desktop yet; is anyone working on those already?
<heno> slangasek: cody-somerville said he was
<slangasek> ah, did he?  I only saw him say "\o/"
<slangasek> :-)
<heno> in a different conversation
<heno> in a galaxy far away
<TheMuso> I can help test xubuntu if desired, and I see one test for amd64 desktop that needs to be completed.
 * heno wanders off to sleep (really this time)
<slangasek> TheMuso: upgrade testing will also need some attention, if you have resources for that
<slangasek> (I don't, at present)
<TheMuso> slangasek: Sure. I could never quite work out how to drive update-manager in that instance, but I'll get a VM set up with hardy to test an upgrade.
<slangasek> and the ubuntu DVD livefs build clocked in at 1.5h to build, plus another 20 minutes to build the ISO; I would advise Europe not to wait for kubuntu dvd before getting some sleep, since we have at least an hour to go :-)
<slangasek> (though we probably lost Europe already anyway? :)
<Riddell> Europe still hanging on here
<slangasek> is that wise? :)
<Riddell> well, I got into reading the new Terry Pratchett book during installs today, and I've not got to the end yet
<slangasek> heh :-)
<slangasek> kubuntu DVD posted
<slangasek> whoever finds the next beta showstopper bug gets scolded for not finding it yesterday >:)
<cody-somerville> \o/
<Riddell> heno or someone, please test kubuntu dvd amd64 live, it didn't work for me, hopefully just a bad burn
<Riddell> otherwise Kubuntu is all good for beta
<ara> morning all :-)
<davmor2> Hello everybody
<davmor2> slangasek: all the images up now?
<heno> morning!
 * ara goes offline for some minutes to test xubuntu live cd in her own laptop
 * heno starts on Ubuntu 386 DVD
 * davmor2 will blitz through Xubuntu 64bit
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 386 in baz "change to removed files does not conflict" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/386
 * davmor2 re-installs windows for wubi testing
<heno> Riddell: what problem did you have on the kubuntu amd64 dvd Live? Here I'm getting a mangled display
<heno> will try safe graphics mode
<heno> could be a vbox issue perhaps, I'll try it later on real HW
<heno> if anyone else has kubuntu amd64 dvd handy, please try a boot
<heno> (safe graphics mode also failed)
<davmor2> ara: are you able to drop an audio cd into the xub box?
<ara_> davmor2: i haven't tested that, sorry
<davmor2> heno: I'll try it on hw after
 * davmor2 takes the rest of wubi again
 * ara confirms that she hates pulseaudio
<mvo> heh :)
<davmor2> ara: why?
<ara> I updated yesterday my laptod (running intrepid) and the sound didn't work afterwards for: skype, lastfm, and flash videos
<ara> I have spent 2h this morning trying to get that back up
<ara> solution: sudo apt-get remove pulseaudio; sudo apt-get install esound
<ara> and everything back to normal
<davmor2> ara: there is a lastfm plugin in rhythmbox
 * heno ticks off some Ubuntu dvd 64bit tests
<davmor2> heno: do you want all the wubi tests testing on xp and vista again or will just xp do (same for m-a)
<heno> davmor2: just xp is fine
 * liw wakes up
<davmor2> cool
<heno> wubi itself should not have changed, though I guess a new livefs could impact wubi (but not the part that runs in Windows)
<sbeattie> ara: are you running i386 or amd64?
<ara> sbeattie: i386
<sbeattie> ah, hunh. dunno then. :-)
<davmor2> ara: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4526648&postcount=9 and 10
<liw> rsync has finished -- is there anything in particular that would be good to test?
<davmor2> but you are ofcourse right pulse was meant to make this all easier not harder :)
<ara> davmor2: "However, this breaks Adobe Flash 9 completely. Choose what you need..."
<ara> removing pulseaudio and installing esound did solve the issue
<liw> there's four upgrade tests that haven't even been started -- I'll start on the ubuntu server amd64 one
<heno> I'm doing the edubuntu 64 bit upgrade
<ara> I am doing edubuntu i386
 * ara steps out to buy some more blank cds
<davmor2> ara: Wow I'm jealous I have to walk all the way up town to buy cd's and you have a cd shop outside of you door :)
<heno> did anyone manage to boot the amd64 kubuntu dvd live session?
<heno> in virtualbox it's borked
 * heno grabs a dvd to burn it
<davmor2> heno: I'm on the last xubuntu install and then I'll do it about 10 minutes
 * liw recommends dvd-rw's (+rw's?)
<heno> thanks. checking the image integrity now
<davmor2> liw +rw is better don't need to do a full format each time :)
<ara> davmor2: nice thing being in the city centre :-)
<davmor2> ara: to be fair I'm only about a 5 minute walk :)
<heno> the physical kubuntu dvd 64bit starts fine
<heno> integrity check was fine too
<davmor2> heno: have you run memtest from the cd's at all
<heno> Riddell: was your boot failure in a VM as well?
<heno> davmor2: no
<heno> davmor2: to test the memtest functionality you mean?
<davmor2> yes it was failing before I'll try in a second
<liw> some days things don't go my way... read a blog entry in liferea, liferea crashes; restart liferea, decide to comment on said blog entry, open it up in a browser, click "post comment", click "openid", browser crashes; repeat, browser crashes again; switch to another browser, comment successfully; then add link to that entry's comments to liferea, liferea crashes _again_ *sigh*
<liw> good thing the upgrade test is going well :)
<davmor2> Yay memtest works :)
<davmor2> sbeattie: memtest seems to be working now :)
 * liw takes on xubuntu amd64 upgrade
<davmor2> burning dvd
<sbeattie> davmor2: yay! AFAIK, we papered over the actual compiler problem...
<davmor2> cool
 * davmor2 hopes that's all the wubi and m-a tests done now
 * heno does edubuntu i386 upgrade
 * davmor2 tests kub dvd
<ara> heno: I am doing that now, you can go for another one
<heno> ara: ah, ok cool
 * davmor2 has a look to see what is left
<liw> is anyone doing edubuntu amd64 upgrade?
<ara> I think heno did
<heno> liw: I'm just starting it actually - I needed to stop for a bit to do a physical test on that box
<liw> then all the completely untested ones are in progress
<heno> I'll convert the 386 edu upgrade test to a larger overloaded upgrade test
<heno> taking advantage of he morning bandwidth :)
<davmor2> heno: I been thinking about that too.  Are the images built on one machine and then upload to the local machines?  If so that could explain crap bandwidth issues why the re-rolls are being done
 * davmor2 takes Ubuntu amd64 alt
<ara> my i386 edu upgrade test is upgrading 1228 packages :-)
 * heno waits to see his upgrade package count
<heno> only 994 packages :)
<Riddell> heno: my test was on real hardware
<heno> ok, well that worked here anyway
<davmor2> I just noticed I missed ticking of auto resize on xubuntu alt from yesterday D'oh
<davmor2> build list is looking happier now \0/
 * persia starts the download for the Ubuntu DVD amd64 Install (debian-installer) test
<davmor2> heno: we at the passing stage yet or does it all need to be green :)
<heno> davmor2: I think we are into bonus territory :)
<davmor2> \o/
<davmor2> God the dvd install is slow :(
<persia> davmor2: Which case are you doing?  I'll switch (when the download completes) to get more coverage.
 * ara -> lunch
<davmor2> ubuntu alt 64 and kubuntu dvd 64
<davmor2> persia ^
<persia> davmor2: OK.  I was planning Ubuntu DVD (d-i), so no conflict :)
<davmor2> cool :)
<stgraber> anyone doing ubuntu alternate amd64 - ltsp ?
<stgraber> otherwise I'll do it as soon as I'm out of meeting (2 hours)
<davmor2> stgraber: I'll gladly leave that one to you sir
<liw> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Cases/DesktopUpgrade and other pages say to run "sudo update-manager -d -c", the "sudo" is unnecessary, does someone have the ability to do a search/replace?
<stgraber> davmor2: ok, starting it now, it'll install during my meeting :)
<davmor2> liw: why is sudo unnecessary it a key root function surely?
<liw> davmor2, mvo can explain it better, but I assume it is because update-manager switches to root when necessary itself (policykit?)
<davmor2> liw: ah right yes for hardy it might but for older version it doesn't
<liw> mvo, is that true?
<mvo> I can't remember when, but hardy for sure has support to run update-manager as user. it will prompt for a password when it needs it
<mvo> the regular update-manager we run as user too
<mvo> (still uses gksu thought, not policykit)
<davmor2> modified let me know if you see it anywhere else :)
<sbc> is alpha 6 the latest 8.10 image? If so, when is the next image comming out?
<davmor2> some time soon
<sbc> davmor2:  Is that before or after Friday (tomorrow) ?
<davmor2> pass it depend when the RM says it's a go
<sbc> ok, ill wait a bit then. Thank you.
<ara> I updated bug 276657 with the xubuntu results. it does not look too good :-(
<liw> I don't seem to have an Examples folder in my Xubuntu home/desktop, where should it be?
<charlie-tca> liw: Xubuntu does not include the Examples folder
<liw> right, so I can't follow the https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Cases/DesktopUpgrade script
<davmor2> liw: It's a general doc rather than specific the specific ones are at the bottom of the screen :)
<liw> davmor2, yeah, but it's confusing for a test monkey like me to have to think
 * davmor2 slaps liw to see if it helps ;)
 * liw eats a bananana
 * heno afk
<liw> ok, the xubuntu amd64 upgrade test is finally done
<luca__> hi everyone
<luca__> could someone please help me set up an Intrepid live usb?
<davmor2> liw: to be honest that is a older doc the new ones are being created on our own wiki and will be correct :)
<ara> edubuntu i386 upgrade went ok as well (> 1000 packages)
<davmor2> kub dvd 64bit complete \o/
<davmor2> with stgraber doing ltsp on ubuntu 64bit alt and me doing expert now that's complete too
 * davmor2 I'm going to start hitting the remaining kubuntu alt tests
<liw> anyone working on Ubuntu Alternate amd64 expert?
<davmor2> liw me now
<liw> ah yes
<liw> Ubuntu DVD amd64 seems to have a couple missing tests, I'll tackle those
<davmor2> cool
<persia> liw: I'm *almost* done with the download for the (debian-installer) test, if you wouldn't mind hitting the other one first.
<liw> persia, I'm doing both in parallel, but don't let that stop you :)
 * persia wants liw's HW
<liw> kvm is luverly :)
<liw> kvm + several gigs of memory is especially luverly
<davmor2> meh I do things in parallel all the time I have 2 machines for testing though
<persia> I tend to get massive I/O swapping when I use more than 1 KVM session, so I think the several gigs of memory is the missing bit :)
<liw> persia, yeah, I warmly recommend maxing out your memory slots
<persia> Unfortunately, that's done: all my KVM-capable hardware is in form factors with limited slots :(
<liw> I sympathise
<davmor2> guys we might have re-spins on all the Xubuntu cd's
<slangasek> heno: "bonus territory" - you don't want full matrix coverage for beta?
<liw> davmor2, if it helps, I can probably do several of those tests
<liw> davmor2, assuming testing under kvm helps
<davmor2> liw: pass just waiting to find out if we are or not.
<davmor2> slangasek: how long till noon your time?
<liw> it should abe 06:46 where he is, so about five hours until his noon
<heno> slangasek: I do, but there are some tests like expert and rescue that I'm not too worried about covering everywhere. When we are low on time we should hit the highest impact cases first
<heno> stgraber: it's not possible to remove certain cases from certain ISOs, right?
<slangasek> davmor2: I never said I was targeting noon my time, for the record :)
<davmor2> I saw on #u-dev :)
<slangasek> heno: ok, that's fair.  What else are people still working on testing?
<davmor2> ubuntu 64 expert and kub alt 32 resize
<heno> it was noon UK time AFAIR :)
<davmor2> well that's gone :(
<slangasek> yes
<davmor2> right be back in half hourish
<persia> I'm not done with my list, but if there's sufficient coverage, I can add the results later.
<persia> (unless there are new dailies being pushed at the moment of the beta release)
<slangasek> persia: what's on your list?
<liw> ouch, pressing alt-f4 to get to the virtual machine's virtual console 4 was not a good idea when the focus wasn't grabbed by the window
<slangasek> (no, I won't push new dailies today)
<persia> Ubuntu 64bit DVD Debian-installer, some more Ubuntu Studio coverage, and looking for missing cases.
<slangasek> ok
<liw> persia, if you're doing the ubuntu dvd 64-bit d-i one, I might just as well not re-start it... since that's the one I managed to accidentally kill just now
<persia> heh.  What luck :)
<liw> oh, henrik already did that :)
<liw> there's not a lot of cases left, and I think everything has someone working on them, am I right?
<persia> Who has Ubuntu amd64 alternate LTSP ?
<liw> persia, stgraber I think: "<davmor2> with stgraber doing ltsp on ubuntu 64bit alt and me doing expert now that's complete too"
<persia> So it's just the Kubuntu tests remaining?
<luca__> tested ubuntu 64-bit live usb \o/
<luca__> where should I report?
<luca__> sorry dumb question
<liw> persia, yeah, but I thought they were under progress, too, hmm
 * persia will download some Kubuntu after the current meeting if they aren't claimed first
<liw> I will go out to get some foodstuffs; I can continue testing when I get back (about 15 mins), if there's stuff that isn't being tested yet
 * pedro_ testing kubuntu i386
<davmor2> Back
<persia> Downloads just seem to keep getting slower.  I'm guessing people are excited, and pulling the images pre-beta.
 * davmor2 I'll take Kubuntu 64 alt then 
<stgraber> heno: no, you can't but you can add the request to the wikipage and I'll do that before RC
<heno> stgraber: cool :)
<davmor2> kub alt 64 encrypted and whole partition on there way
<liw> davmor2, are you keeping track of who's doing what and what's not being done?
<davmor2> I think kub 32bit needs love as do one of the kub dvd 2 ticks
<davmor2> stgraber: are you doing the ltsp on both ubuntu's?
<davmor2> pedro_: kubuntu i386 alt is that?
<pedro_> davmor2: i was doing kubuntu desktop but i can give some love to the alt also
<stgraber> davmor2: no, I'm doing amd64
<stgraber> and it failed
 * liw takes on Kubuntu DVD i386
<stgraber> http://paste.ubuntu.com/53211/
<davmor2> pedro_: liw: in that case there is ltsp 32bit ubuntu,  2 on kub alt 32 bit, 2 on i386 kub dvd, 3 on kub 64bit desktop
<davmor2> I can 32bit alt or the dvd if you guys want to take the others
<davmor2> i can do even
<davmor2> take you picks
<liw> I just started on the kubuntu i386 dvd, but I can easily switch to something else
<davmor2> liw: that fine
<davmor2> pedro_: can you take amd64 desktop or do you still want to tackle 32bit alt?
<pedro_> davmor2: i can't do amd64 don't have a hw for that, i'll take the 32bit alt
<davmor2> and I'll take the 64bit then :) yay sorted :)
<pedro_> woohoo
<davmor2> 1 left on current and starts on 64bit
<davmor2> slangasek: do you want ltsp testing on 32bit it failed for stgraber on 64bit?
 * ara starts doing kubuntu i386 alt entire disk
<slangasek> davmor2: which image is the ltsp test case under?
<davmor2> sorry ara I hadn't seen you were still online :( Fail on my behalf
<davmor2> slangasek: Ubuntu alt 32 and 64bit
<ara> davmor2: what do you mean?
<davmor2> I forgot you when we were sorting out cases remaining sorry :)
<slangasek> davmor2: hmm, there's no failure reported for ltsp on 64bit according to the tracker?
<davmor2> stgraber: ^
<davmor2> slangasek: ﻿(16:07:07) stgraber: davmor2: no, I'm doing amd64
<davmor2> (16:07:23) stgraber: and it failed
<sbeattie> slangasek: this is what he pastebin'd: http://paste.ubuntu.com/53211/
<slangasek> hrm
<slangasek> that doesn't make sense unless either he was using a stale ISO, or we botched the reroll
<slangasek> well, or if LTSP is doing something special to apt :/
<davmor2> slangasek: I can double check for you but not till the kubuntu's are out of the way
<slangasek> a double-check would be nice, I think
<davmor2> don't let it stop you releasing though ;)
<persia> Isn't that file:/// issue the one mvo was discussing earlier on -devel?
<stgraber> slangasek: not yet
<persia> Missing because the uncompressed files are absent?
<stgraber> slangasek: see #ubuntu-devel
<slangasek> persia: except that's a warning, not an error
<davmor2> stgraber: slangasek: right I'm burning 32bit Ubuntu alt to test this then
<davmor2> and another one bites the dust
<davmor2> slangasek: run ltsp now
<davmor2> running even
<heno> back (finally)
 * heno takes some kub alt i386 tests
<davmor2> slangasek: Fail on 32bit too for ltsp
<slangasek> davmor2: ok
 * pedro_ finished kubuntu expert install
<sbeattie> hrm, apt-cdrom in hardy is having trouble adding the kubuntu intrepid dvd.
<davmor2> just resize to go on kubuntu desktop 64 as long as this oem plays nice
<davmor2> stgraber: is there a bug for the ltsp error I think you got more idea about what is going on with than I have :)
<davmor2> last test installing now
 * heno hugs davmor2
<davmor2> liw: how are the dvd test going
<liw> davmor2, it's now again progressing, I had to take a phone call, which turned out to be long
<liw> should be finished soon
<davmor2> cool :)
<liw> hm, konqueror shows images badly, with monochrome colors and vertical white stripes
<davmor2> liw: might be a kvm quirk they've been fine on hw.  What link you looking at?
<liw> ubuntu.com
<davmor2> I'll double check it once this install finishes
<davmor2> 68% come on
<liw> ok, this is embarrassing: how does one install a package in adept? I can search and get a list of packages on the right, but how do I mark one for installation?
<davmor2> click on the box beside the package
<liw> that just toggles the long description on and off
<davmor2> oh sorry hang on I need to see it
<davmor2> 94 % won't be a second
<davmor2> famous last words
<davmor2> restart
<davmor2> liw: fetching list
<davmor2> liw: click on the extend and at the bottom of the description it says install this package ;)
<liw> it does?
<liw> oh yeah, I have to scroll to see that
<davmor2> :)
<liw> (I see that KDE also has not figured out how to place and size windows properly)
<davmor2> konqueror is fine on hw
<liw> davmor2, good, then I won't worry about it under kvm
<liw> hrmph, I have to scroll by clicking on the scroll bar's down arrow, can't scrol with the scroll wheel, otherwise it scrolls so much that I don't get to see the "install this" button
<davmor2> Yay finished :)
 * davmor2 dances badly around the room with happiness :)
<persia> \o/ \o/ \o/
<liw> is everyone now waiting for me?
<davmor2> Yeap, No pressure Dude :)
<liw> seems so
<liw> no worries, I can gripe about bad user interfaces all night long ;-)
<davmor2> tea time
<davmor2> liw: SSSSSHHHHH did it install ?
<liw> davmor2, patience, :)
 * davmor2 gets big hammer ready ;)
<liw> firefox shows the images properly, so it's just konq that has a problem, but let's assume that's due to kvm
<tomjon> yo
<stgraber> davmor2: well, I'm not sure what's the bug, that can be apt or ltsp-build-client, you should ask ogra maybe he's filed one.
<liw> interestingly, konq shows pictures badly on ubuntu.com, but not on kubuntu.org
<liw> davmor2, completed both of my tests
 * liw looks admiringly at the long list of green
<slangasek> hrrm, has anyone reproduced ara's last comments in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/276657/comments/10 ?
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 276657 in ubiquity "Main menu is still in English after installation from LiveCD" [Critical,Fix released]
<slangasek> doesn't seem possible that it's the same bug...
<liw> am I blind or is that comment page missing a link to the full bug discussion?
<slangasek> seems so
 * liw will file a bug about that
<sbeattie> liw: I cannot comment on your (in)ability to see, but yes, individual comments don't contain links back to the bug, unfortunately.
<liw> slangasek, should someone try to reproduce that in kvm?
<liw> https://bugs.launchpad.net/malone/+bug/78565 -- it's reported already
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 78565 in malone "no direct link from bug comment page to corresponding bug" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<slangasek> liw: I don't think it needs a special effort, just wondering if anyone's run into it
<liw> slangasek, ok, in that case I say I haven't run into it
<davmor2> slangasek: Before I sod off for the night is that it is beat being released now?
<slangasek> yes, as soon as I finish dotting everything
<davmor2> slangasek: I think it is thrown out by the extended text
<davmor2> ara's xubuntu bug
<davmor2> Yay \o/ see you all tomorrow :)
<sbeattie> why on earth does the kubuntu dvd have linux-image-debug-2.6.25 debs on it?
<persia> Leftovers from the kernel packaging split, and issues with linux-ports-meta not yet accepted.
<persia> Can't be fixed easily now, but it's of great interest to the archive-admins.
 * sbeattie remains unenlightened.
<persia> OK, so there was a decision to split the kernel maintenance into three: one for amd64+i386, one for lpia, and one for everything else.
<persia> As a result, there are three sets of source packages, and three sets of binary packages.
<persia> There are also some leftovers from the kernel packaging (2.6.25) done before the split.
<persia> The leftovers can't be removed yet, because the new metapackage for some of the architectures hasn't been uploaded to intrepid yet, and it would break things in odd ways.
<persia> Once the metapackage is uploaded and accepted, it should provide architecture-specific hints, so the older kernels and stuff can be dropped from i386, amd64, and lpia.
<persia> One that happens, they should drop from the DVDs, which otherwise contain almost everything in main.
<sbeattie> persia: hrm, okay. Is there a reason we're not providing debug packages for the post-split kernels?
<persia> I don't know the answer to that question.  Sorry.  You might ask in #ubuntu-kernel.
<sbeattie> yay, I just saved 2 hours of downloading time. It only took me, uh, two hours to do it.
<hecklerusa> hello
<hecklerusa> my windows lag when appearanetce is set to normal help
<charles> hello
<slangasek> and beta is out - thanks to everyone for their help in testing :)
<liw> slangasek, so now is a good time to start pestering you with exceptions? O:-)
<slangasek> heh
<slangasek> now is a good time for me to go back to bed, I think ;)
<liw> sweet dreams :)
<slangasek> didn't say I was going to /make/ it to bed... :)
<liw> :-)
<liw> (I've filed one sync request, and will file an exception request for system-cleaner tomorrow)
<lordnoid> intrepid beta: make guest session, switch user to normal user, switch back to guest, logout guest.. theres still 'guest' in the menu.. clicking it makes it crash.
<lordnoid> so... should i report this at launchpad?
<persia> lordnoid: Yes please.
<lordnoid> ok
 * rupprich is away: wesch
 * rupprich is away: Gone away for now.
 * rupprich is away: Gone away for now.
<rupprich> fuck
 * rupprich is back.
#ubuntu-testing 2008-10-03
 * omolina is away: 11
<ara> morning!
<persia> Big news for this morning: no dailies : it's a fresh day in other activities :)
<ara> davmor2: good morning
<ara> persia: yahooooooO!!!!!!!!
<davmor2> Good Morning Everybody
 * davmor2 starts smoke testing again :) 
<persia> davmor2: On the beta?
 * persia points at the disabled cronjob
<davmor2> persia: what disabled cron job?
<persia> The one that generates daily images.
<persia> Go ahead.  rsync.  You'll be amazed at the speed :)
<davmor2> persia: This is where I test apps rather than the installer though.  I use the desktop all day and highlight glitches :)
<persia> Oh.  That's different then.
<davmor2> persia: on main tests I test mostly the installer and then a couple of app just to see that the desktop is working.  With the smoke tests I test all the apps their plugins etc etc etc :)
<davmor2> persia: it just acts as a second layer of testing to the main batch :)
<persia> Then not having dailies is a good thing for that :)
<davmor2> persia: it makes no odds you can spot flaws that fixes have introduced etc
<persia> davmor2: That's why we upload stuff : it generates bugs, and they can get reported, and triaged, and fixed, and we can have an upload.  A self-fufilling cycle, that keeps everyone happy and occupied :)
<davmor2> persia: The sad thing I believe you :)
<persia> davmor2: The only flaw is that sometimes a piece of software stops generating bugs, but there's always new software to add, to keep up the cycle.
<davmor2> persia: No you have it all wrong the base package might of stop generating bugs but it's at that point that devs add a new key feature or plugin that breaks the base package again :)
<persia> No, that's a well behaved functioning package.  My problem is with the ones where the developers stop adding features and users stop reporting bugs.
<persia> These packages don't contribute to the free software ecosystem anymore.
<persia> They just work :/
<davmor2> persia: aren't those the packages that are simply no longer support because something newer came along :D
<persia> WIth luck they might get old enough that nobody remembers how they work, and someone is tempted to touch them, but there's usually one or two people who prevent that happy state by keeping it up to date.
<persia> That's the best way to deal with them: by replacing them with new buggy software, we can keep everyone involved :)
<davmor2> gnome-vfs gvfs/gio for example :D
<davmor2> cjwatson just posted this link which maybe of interest here too :) http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/netboot/
<davmor2> ﻿I've just done all the vista updates and am resaving the partitions.  15.85 GB for vista and nearly 2 gig for system partition so nearly 20gig total
<ara> am I the only one that thinks that bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/260492 is extremely annoying?
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 260492 in nautilus "opening a directory using an application change associations incorrectly" [Medium,Triaged]
<ara> thanks the workaround works pretty well
<persia> Unfortunately, that's a complicated one.  Someone ought sit down and sort out the four or five different ways file types and open hints are done now, and push towards a unified solution.
<davmor2> anyone running intrepid
<davmor2> ubuntu
<afflux> is that a question? yes, amd64 here.
<davmor2> afflux: have you installed any n-m-(vpn solutions)
<afflux> davmor2: network-manager-openvpn is installed
<davmor2> :( you can't confirm my bug then :(
<afflux> I can remove it if you want ;)
<davmor2> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager-applet/+bug/277496
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 277496 in network-manager-applet "Intrepid: Network-Manager should document additional packages are required to enable VPN" [Undecided,New]
<davmor2> afflux: ^
<afflux> looking
<afflux> confirmed
<davmor2> ta :)
<afflux> will add a comment in a minute
<davmor2> ta
<afflux> woohoo. Didn't notice the vpn thing from NM does work now. Didn't work one or two months ago.
<davmor2> no I was check stuff out in general when I got the issue of not being able to click on add :)
<afflux> yep
<afflux> when installed, the connection works for me now. I like it ;)
<davmor2> afflux: :)
<afflux> comment added
<davmor2> Has anyone had an success burning a video project in brasero?
<ara> davmor2: I haven't tried
<davmor2> I can't get it to work at all I've added all the packages that the docs ask for but nothing :(
<ara> but, definitely it is something nontrivial in ubuntu due to the licenses issue
<persia> Shouldn't be.  There oughtn't be a license problem *creating* a DVD, only extracting an encrypted one.
<davmor2> I'm trying to burn a copy of progbox which I'm sure won't be an issue for testing purposes.  However it goes so far through the process and the burn button doesn't highlight again so you can't burn it :(
<persia> Is the source protected or encrypted?
<davmor2> no standard divx
<davmor2> dixv/avi
<davmor2> http://www.progbox.co.uk/site/ it's by pete savage the guy that created the intro music for Ubuntu :)
<popey> the _old_ intro music :(
<popey> shame it changed IMO
<davmor2> popey: it ain't has it or am I dreaming?
<popey> i get a different tune now
<davmor2> search ubuntu podcast for the episode
<popey> as someone said "it sounds like the end of level in prince of persia"
<popey> it has changed in intrepid
<persia> Hmm.  No idea then.  Pete doesn't tend to make his stuff too inaccessible.
<davmor2> persia: That's why I went for it :)
<davmor2> popey: I still hear the same music on the intrepid install :P
<popey> hmm, odd
<davmor2> popey: there is a bug about some people getting the freedesktop tune
<popey> hit me!
<popey> (with the bug number) :)
 * davmor2 hits popey
<davmor2> 2 ticks
<davmor2> popey: meh can't find the bug but found the convo with muso
<davmor2> 13:38TheMusodavmor2: I think its more random than that. Most of the time when I log in I get the Ubuntu one, but occasionally I get the freedesktop theme.
<davmor2> 13:38TheMusoBut thats only eover for the login sound. It has something to do with the gconf key for the theme not being loaded by the time it has to play.
<davmor2> and
<davmor2> 13:25davmor2TheMuso: has the login music in ubutnu been changed?
<davmor2>  13:26TheMusodavmor2: No, its just that there are two themes, the freedesktop theme and the ubuntu one, and there seems to be a weird bug where sometimes the ubuntu one is not used.
<davmor2> I felt sure he gave me a bug number for it meh
 * davmor2 gives in can't find it :(
<davmor2> so writes one to be sure :)
<davmor2> popey: goto System->Preferences->Sound Preferences and you can hear the 2 Ubuntu has pete's default is the freedesktop version
<mazzen> hi! just for the case, that someone is here who has edit access to http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/intrepid/beta. the links for the mirrors points still to 8.04.1
<davmor2> mazzen: I've pasted the info onto the release team
<mazzen> davmor2: thanks
<ara> I am still having a lot of issues regarding localization of the different *buntu builds. can anyone try this: install kubuntu in a lang other than English, but without iNet connection. The language pack is not installed (i guess is not in the cd). Restart, everything in English. Fix the inet connection. Go to language settings and click on Install Language. Only English appears on the list of possible languages
<davmor2> Riddell: ^
<Riddell> ara: yeah, I need to look into that for kubuntu, it's high up on my todo list
<ara> Riddell: thanks, localization is not working very well in Kubuntu...
<mazzen>  hmm.... i just tried the 8.10 live cd and i got a black screen. all i could see was the mouse pointer, which was very slow. i have an ati mobility radeon 9700, which should be a very rare card, or?
<davmor2_lunch> mazzen: I'm not sure what to say.  You got a mouse pointer so x is up.  only other thing to try is alt-ctrl-F2 and see if you get console login which would mean there was an issue with the driver.
<davmor2_lunch> mazzen: try run in safe mode graphics
<mazzen> davmor2_lunch: i guess it is the driver. when i upgraded von 8.04.1 to 8.10 aplha5 everything worked proper, until i rebooted. after that i had to use the vesa drivers instead of the free ati driver.
<mazzen> i showed my log files to #xorg and#ubuntu+1, but they couldn't find anything :-(
<davmor2_lunch> mazzen: bug report it.
<mazzen> davmor2_lunch: ok, i'll do, after i try to boot it again. maybe i can find another information.
<cowboyd> howdy folks. qq: I've got a new laptop, and thinking of installing the beta and helping with the testing. My question is, what type of upgrade process (if any) will there be once the release comes out?
<davmor2> update from update manager that's it
<cowboyd> sweet, that's what I wanted to hear. no need to change the apt sources or anything like that?
<davmor2> cowboyd: no the repo's will already be setup for intrepid
<cowboyd> ok then, I'll give it a shot. thanks
<Visitor> hi
<Visitor> I found some minor things on the latest beta livecd. can I drop it here or should I file a bug per item
<mhenley> hi, i installed intrepid a few nights ago on my new acer aspire one netbook using a usb key and the installation went very smooth
<mhenley> once i had updated the packages, the wireless started working with no help from me
<mhenley> the one thing i don't understand is that I have to enter the code for the wire WEP security every time i start up... I understand this should be handled by a keyring using seahorse and i have created a keyring but it doesnt seem to work
<mhenley> is this a bug or am i doing something wrong?
<Visitor> maybe you can check the keyring itself in system, prefs, encryption and keyrings
<mhenley> i did that and created a new keyring
<Visitor> hm, I'm running a liveCD so no keyring for me... but you could remove the old one
<Visitor> oh... :)
<mhenley> on my home computer i run gentoo but never use keyring since i don't need wireless (with its looong password)
<mhenley> any suggestions or pointers to howto's?  usually ubutu just works for little things like that
<mhenley> sorry.. ubuntu
<mib_rjshf4> hi guys
<mib_rjshf4> what are the appropriate MLs to subscribe when testing a dev version?
<mib_rjshf4> e.g., being warned in advance if a libc6 breakage happens again ^^
<mib_rjshf4> ok, assuming ubuntu-dev && ubuntu-devel-discuss
#ubuntu-testing 2008-10-04
<Tallken> hi, need support on 2.6.27, anyone here?
<dogwar1984> have any one look on software wine its alot of bugs in it one is in the game spore i get grafick problem in the right corner take 4/3 part of the screen sen it in ohter games to
#ubuntu-testing 2008-10-05
<Jake-TM> what is the latest pre release version of ubuntu
<Jake-TM> anyone?
<WastePotato> Hmm.
<Pasteuri1ed> hi all
<Pasteuri1ed> When I log on a Gnome session wifi (WEP key) is automaticly connected, but when I start a wmii session, it doesn't
<Pasteuri1ed> And it wasn't happen with Hardy
<Pasteuri1ed> any clue ?
<WastePotato> !test
<ubot5`> sigh... again? I'm busy here, I already told you it failed.
<WastePotato> Bah.
<Pasteurized> I have this bug too : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=550176
<jegHegy__> hi, i'm upgrading from ubuntu 8.04 to 8.10 beta and i'm seriously running out of space on / (the packages are already being installed). will i be in trouble?
<jegHegy__> 16 megs remaining, here's to hoping it frees some space up during the process...
<jegHegy__> 0 bytes free
<jegHegy__> upgrade still going :O
<stgraber> you can probably clear part of /var/cache/apt/archives/ if you run out of space
<jegHegy__> yeah but still, it's not a good thing that update-manager only checks for the amount of space needed for the debs
<jegHegy__> stgraber: after configuring is done and some space gets freed up, how can i make sure everything configured properly? don't want to risk an unbootable system because of the space problems during configure.
<stgraber> apt will tell you if it runs out of space :)
<jegHegy__> it did not, and df reports 0 bytes free
<stgraber> ok, you can try running:  sudo apt-get install
<stgraber> that'll tell you if the apt DB is inconsistent or something's broken
<stgraber> if it just tells you: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<stgraber> then you should be good
<jegHegy__> that's what it says
<jegHegy__> fingers crossed, i'm gonna reboot :)
#ubuntu-testing 2009-09-28
<saadmn> anyone here?
<ara> morning!
<ara> mvo, hello :)
<mvo> hello ara
<ara> mvo, not too important, but with the new design of update manager I cannot longer see the speed of downloads :(
<ara> mvo, the dialog is always: downloaded xxxxkb of xxxxkb at x...
<ara> mvo, I cannot read it completely
<ara> mvo, and it cannot be resized
<ara> mvo, it does not have a tooltip either
<mvo> ara: right, its a knwon bug, sorry about that, I will target it for beta
<ara> mvo, nice! thanks
<ara> mvo, can you pass me the bug number, please?
<mvo> bug #434937
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 434937 in aptdaemon "new Karmic progress windows are too small for content" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/434937
<ara> mvo, thanks!!
<davmor2> morning all
<ara> hey davmor2!
<ara> davmor2, late morning, uh?
<ara> davmor2,  :)
<davmor2> ara: yeah had a couple of things I needed to do first thing
<ara> davmor2, well, it is going to be a long long week anyway...
<davmor2> although I wasn't expecting it to take as long as it has :(
<davmor2> ara: What makes you think that then ;)
<Tommie> Are the ISO's for ubu 10 available somewhere? We need to test some migration paths over here... :(
<davmor2> morning cr3
<cr3> davmor2: hey dude
<davmor2> cr3: How's things the other side of the pond Dude
<davmor2> fader_: Dude you back
<fader_> davmor2: Yeah, did you miss me?
<davmor2> yeah no-one to kick and blame when stuff went wrong I tried cr3 but he just went yes probably
<cr3> yes
<mothes> Hi to everybody !I'm newcomer here!
<davmor2> mothes: hello
<fader_> davmor2: I blame him too, so you were just cutting out the middleman :)
<davmor2> fader_: yeah but you put up a fight marc just says yes ;)
<davmor2> no fun in that :)
<fader_> Heh
<fader_> mothes: hello!
#ubuntu-testing 2009-09-29
<ara> good morning all!
 * ara takes ubuntu server i386 full disk to start the day with
 * ara takes ubuntu server i386 (default + crypted LVM)
<davmor2> Morning all
<ara> morning davmor2
<ara> quick reminder to all people at #ubuntu-testing: we are now testing Karmic Beta!! http://ubuntutesting.wordpress.com/2009/09/29/karmic-beta-testing/
* ara changed the topic of #ubuntu-testing to:  Testing of Ubuntu | We are now testing Ubuntu Karmic Beta | http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com
 * ara takes ubuntu desktop i386 full disk
 * ara -> lunch
<davmor2> hey fader|away stop hiding we know you're there really :)  good news dude side by side installs work again :)
<davmor2> I'll save the bad for latter :)
<davmor2> cr3: morning dude
<cr3> davmor2: yo mama
<davmor2> cr3: that's a scary thought if every I had one, being your momma ;)
<cr3> davmor2: that could explain a lot though
<pedro_> hah hey folks
<davmor2> hello pedro_
<fader_> davmor2: What's the bad news?
<davmor2> fader_: yes wubi still broke, oem should be fixed, side by side works,  the biggest bad news means you've got more tests to run ;)
<fader_> davmor2: I guess you keep me off the streets and out of trouble
<fader_> ;)
<davmor2> I thought the chains and straight jacket did that :P
<davmor2> right ubuntu back up to date I'm starting on alternate I think
<fader_> davmor2: I've got some reports to run and then I'll start testing images, assuming you leave any for anyone else :)
<davmor2> fader_: these are only dummies to play with they will be respun for wubi if nothing else :)
<davmor2> fader_: You know me full of good news :)
<fader_> Heh
<fader_> You just want them all for yourself
<davmor2> no, no I'm not a hog help yourself ;)
<ara> davmor2, is alt going to be respun as well? I thought it was not
<davmor2> ara: alt has been respun .2
<davmor2> ara: in saying that though it doesn't mean it won't get respun.  Depends on the blockers
<ara> davmor2, yes, that's what I meant. That there is not going (hopefully) to be a .3
<ara> it might or it might not
<ara> .2 can be beta
 * ara takes alt i386 full disk
<davmor2> ara: probably be a whole new image to start again with tomorrow
<ara> davmor2, as usual :D
<davmor2> ara: already running it
<davmor2> along with 64bit
<ara> davmor2, ok, then I'll go with auto-resize
 * ara takes i386 alt auto-resize
<davmor2> ara: on your next run can you check something for me please open empathy, close the account window, hit edit accounts and create an irc channel account, wait for nickserve to appear in the indicator applet and then click on it.  read it close the window and see if the nickserve message stays in the indicator applet.   Only seems to effect first run
<davmor2> if you click it again empathy should just crash out
<ara> davmor2, confirmed, that happens to me in my karmic installation
<ara> davmor2, for jabber messages as well
<ara> davmor2, don't know how to reproduce it consistently, though
<davmor2> bug 438656
<ubot4`> davmor2: Bug 438656 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/438656 is private
<davmor2> un privates it
<ara> is an ubuntu bug? or some other project?
<davmor2> I think it is to do with the behaviour within the indicator applet it never crashed out on me before
<ara> davmor2, indeed it is related with the indicator-applet call back
 * davmor2 takes encrypt lvm on 32 and 64 ubuntu
 * ara takes alternate i386 expert mode
<fader_> davmor2: What's the scoop on mythbuntu?  Is it going to be respun soon?
<davmor2> pass
<davmor2> no I think .2 is safe for today at the moment at least
<fader_> Woohoo
<davmor2> fader_: notice the uses of the word moment ;)
<fader_> Shhh, leave me my beautiful illusions.
<davmor2> fader_: shouldn't there be a d in front of that last word
<fader_> Probably.
 * davmor2 takes rescue and freedesktop on alt ubuntu
<davmor2> oh and makes a start on kub alt
<pvullo> hi ! to test the (futur) Karmic beta, I just have to replace Jaunty by Karmic in my sources.list ? Or I have to do something else ?
<davmor2> pvullo: just run update-manager -d iirc
<pvullo> without modifying the sources.list !?
<pvullo> ok, then
<pvullo> .
<davmor2> pvullo: yes it does all that for you
<fader_> pvullo: "update-manager -d" will do the updating for you
<pvullo> great
<pvullo> thks
<davmor2> fader_: I had to think then haven't done an upgrade in a why :)
<davmor2> while even
 * fader_ imagines that davmor2 is probably still running warty.
<davmor2> fader_: I think I still have the cd knocking about
<davmor2> fader_: I tend to do fresh installs and blow out all the cobwebs
<fader_> davmor2: Yeah, I'm eagerly awaiting karmic to go gold so I can do the same
<davmor2> ditto I'm liking the new look :)
<fader_> Indeed
<davmor2> fader_: I find the amount of things you don't install goes down each release :)
<fader_> Eh?  What do you mean?
<davmor2> fader_: I don't make a log of what I install.  So if I don't install in the new version I don't waste the hd space installing it.  not had vbox installed for a while casue of using kvm etc
<fader_> Ahh, gotcha
<fader_> The new default Myth theme is really nice
<fader_> Anybody seen any problems with ubiquity not starting in 'install foobuntu' mode?
<fader_> The live environment worked fine but 'Install Mythbuntu' doesn't seem to start Ubiquity :(
<fader_> Maybe it's just slow... good excuse to go make some tea.
<fader_> bug 438816 if anyone else sees something similar
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 438816 in mythbuntu "Ubiquity doesn't start in 'Install Mythbuntu' mode on latest build" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/438816
<davmor2> fader_: maybe your slow and it's finished and your looking at the installed system ;)
<fader_> davmor2: If that's the case, the bug is that there's no window manager installed ;)
<davmor2> that sounds believable why do you need a windows manager it plugs into the tele right
<fader_> Because I like my movies full-screened ;)
 * davmor2 takes oems
<sbeattie> davmor2: does jockey work correctly for you?
<davmor2> sbeattie: on nvidia on ati yes why?
<sbeattie> davmor2: okay, just seeing an odd behavior here, where I told it disable fglrx, and the atuhenticate window stayed open after I'd entered my password, blocking jockey from actually doing anything.
<davmor2> sbeattie: ah not tried disabling to be honest two ticks
<sbeattie> but I'm seeing lots of odd behavior with this hardware, and I'm running my session in vnc, so there's a couple of elements that may be unique to my situation.
<davmor2> sbeattie: ah that could be the issue then.  When pitti was fixing an issue with ati not installing he was unable to run jockey using ssh I had to run it locally and then he would pick up the reports
<davmor2> oem worked for the first time this release Yay for cjwatson :)
<sbeattie> davmor2: also, if you boot into rescue mode, are you then able to fsck the root filesystem?
<davmor2> sbeattie:  I can but I don't access the root drive when I do that because that mounts the drive your trying to fsck and it causes issue.  or has for me every time I've run it that way
<sbeattie> davmor2: hrm, the option worked in jaunty
<davmor2> I'll give it a go and see
<davmor2> sbeattie: jockey removes as easily as it installs
<davmor2> sbeattie: ah I know why it wasn't that it didn't work fsck threw up the warning running e2fsck on a mount fs may cause severe fs damage
<davmor2> but that runs fine after that
<davmor2> sbeattie: so jockey removes fine and fsck works too
<sbeattie> davmor2: cool, thanks.
<davmor2> np's
 * davmor2 moves onto Kubuntu alts
<bdmurray> davmor2: I just did encrypted lvm i386
<bdmurray> well, am doing and need to report it
<davmor2> bdmurray: is that on ubuntu or kubuntu?
<bdmurray> kubuntu alternate i386
<davmor2> thanks I'll skip it for now then :)
<davmor2> fader_: did you let the RT know about the install bug you had that is fairly major?
<fader_> davmor2: Are you referring to bug 438816?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 438816 in ubiquity "Ubiquity doesn't start in 'Install Mythbuntu' mode on latest build" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/438816
<davmor2> fader_: hang on it's not that it does start then it just goes to desktop instead
<fader_> davmor2: Right
<fader_> It goes to the desktop with no wm (but it does have an application menu, the icon to launch the installer, etc.)
<davmor2> like bug from alpha 6 then ;)
<fader_> It didn't seem super-critical to me... something that could be release noted
<fader_> Though obviously I'm not the final arbiter of that :)
<davmor2> oh that is slightly different then :)
<slangasek> new ubuntu desktop ISOs up for testing
<slangasek> and kubuntu
<slangasek> fader_: and I think bug #438816 is already fixed \o/
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 438816 in ubiquity "Ubiquity doesn't start in 'Install Mythbuntu' mode on latest build" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/438816
<fader_> slangasek: w00t!
<fader_> slangasek: Are you planning a respin of mythbuntu?
<slangasek> fader_: already scheduled
<slangasek> (it's right behind xubuntu in the queue)
<fader_> Heh, I *just* finished the i386 image ;)
<davmor2> fader_: I did say at the MOMENT!!!!!! moment being the operative word :D
<fader_> davmor2: Meh, I blame you anyway :)
<davmor2> fader_: hey no fair blame is cr3's job
<fader_> So 20090929.2 is the most up-to-date on ubuntu desktop now, right?
 * fader_ starts a download and steps away for ~10 minutes.
<davmor2> fader_: does it say 0/8 on the tracker if so then yes :)
<fader_> davmor2: It doesn't  -- that's why I asked
<fader_> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/result/3103/4
<fader_> My guess is that's a result from the previous spin that just had bad timing, but I'm not sure
<davmor2> fader_: Meh what?
<davmor2> fixed loop killed the entire system I can't see that happening some how
 * davmor2 installing vista for wubi test (please god work) burning ubuntu i386 installing encrypted lvm on kub 64 and oem on kub 32bit
<fader_> davmor2: You've got to be an expert at installing Vista by now :)
<davmor2> fader_: it's the wubi test that I want to work :P
<davmor2> fader_:  I am an expert at vista installs that's why I've start on the complex install that this thing called ooboontoo uses
<davmor2> bit of a challenge I thought
<fader_> Heh, it's funny because on the rare occasions that I want to put Windows on a machine, I spend a half day just trying to find drivers and such and swearing about how painful the install is :)
<davmor2> really I don't have that issue at all honest gov'nor
<slangasek> fader_: mythbuntu posted
<fader_> slangasek: Thanks, I'll grab those next.  I'm trying to reproduce lemmyg's bugs on desktop amd64
<fader_> (So far no luck there -- it's working for me)
<slangasek> fader_: is lemmyg on IRC?  and what's that hash included in his comments?
<fader_> slangasek: He doesn't appear to be that I can find... and I have no idea.
<slangasek> bad burn, maybe, since that hash isn't anything from our *SUMS files
<fader_> Maybe the Md5 of the image he's using?
<fader_> Yeah, I checked and couldn't find it there :/
<fader_> I'll go comment on his bug that I can't reproduce it and ask him to check his image
<fader_> Oh wait, he didn't file one... heh
<fader_> slangasek: I'll chuck him an email and ask him to check his image, file bugs in LP when he finds them :) and to consider joining this channel
<davmor2> Yay we're so popular now that the tracker's getting spam
<fader_> :P
<fader_> Assuming it's the same lemmyg on launchpad, he's filed bugs before, so maybe he just forgot or didn't have time
<fader_> Maybe we can get him to join us here in the zoo :)
<davmor2>  Freak show from independence day (aka the vault)
<fader_> I don't know what lemmyg was testing but I can't reproduce it :/
<fader_> Though IMO that's good news :)
<davmor2> Yay
#ubuntu-testing 2009-09-30
<tsoncul> Hello people
<ara> stgraber, hello, are you around?
 * ara takes ubuntu desktop i386 oem setup
<ara> morning yofel_
 * ara takes ubuntu desktop i386 auto-resize
 * sbeattie is currently doing kubuntu desktop manual partition installs.
<ara> sbeattie, does side-by-side work for you?
<sbeattie> I haven't tried.
<davmor2> morning all
<ara> morning davmor2
 * ara takes i386 ubuntu desktop only free software 
<sbeattie> davmor2: you were seeing gdm respawn over and over again?
<davmor2> yeah on wubi
<ara> sbeattie, I also get it in virtualbox
<sbeattie> okay, same here.
<ara> sbeattie, do we have a mapping somewhere of isotracker logins -> lp logins?
<sbeattie> ara: not that I can see; http://blog.qa.ubuntu.com/admin/ gets you the closest, where you can at least see a given users email address.
<ara> sbeattie, ok, thanks :)
<davmor2> why can't I find the bug I wrote on it meh
<ara> davmor2, maybe someone set it as invalid?
<ara> davmor2, have you tried searching for any kind of status?
<davmor2> ara: I was searching my email
<ara> schwuk, ping
<schwuk> hi ara
 * ara -> lunch
 * davmor2 starts 32bit netboot while debugging kubuntu wubi fail
<davmor2> fader_: Morning everything is working oh apart from kubuntu wubi by the look of it
<fader_> davmor2: w00t!
<davmor2> oh and normally wubi is a bit flakey on install
<davmor2> and well you'll find out the rest I'm sure ;)
<fader_> Doesn't look like anyone's tested xubuntu much
<fader_> If it's still like that this afternoon I'll hit it.  Got some other stuff I need to do first though :/
<davmor2> I'm going to hit that after kubuntu but knock yourself out dude :)
<davmor2> need to go for lunch now ttyl
<fader_> Heh, you'll probably have it done before I'm ready, but I'll keep looking :)
<davmor2> ara: after lunch can you possible kill of the other ubuntu alternate tests please
<davmor2> ara: although you can leave ltsp
 * sbeattie is doing an edubuntu dvd ubiquity install
<sbeattie> ... on i386
<ara> davmor2, what do you mean?
<davmor2> ara: Ubuntu alt 64 has 3 tests left is there any chance you could do those those at all?
<ara> davmor2, 64bits is always a pain in my 32bits installation, but I'll try to tweak virtualbox for it
<davmor2> ara: that's okay I can hit them
 * ara takes xubuntu i386 desktop manual partitioning
<sbeattie> argh, edubuntu debian-install fails when setup with lvm+crypt due to missing cryptsetup package.
 * fader_ takes xubuntu amd64 entire disk
 * sbeattie has a xubuntu desktop i386 side-by-side going.
 * pedro_ doing xubuntu alt i386
 * ara thinks that the usplash theme for xubuntu is cute :)
<davmor2> ara: did they get the fireflys in?
<fader_> ara: It always makes me think of a hamster running in a wheel to provide power for a mechanical laptop.  Very steampunk :)
<stgraber> ara: I'm now.
<sbeattie> bah, got the gdm respawn thing with xubuntu as well.
<fader_> sbeattie: Under what circumstances?  I haven't seen it on amd64 yet...
<sbeattie> i386 livecd, virtualbox guest, direct-install (not from livecd environment), at lesat this time anyway.
<davmor2> sbeattie: you get it kdm too
 * sbeattie steps away to feed the rugrats.
<davmor2> sbeattie, ara: how's this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/439405
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 439405 in ubuntu "GDM and KDM both respawn at restart from ubiquity only installs" [Undecided,New]
<ara> davmor2, I will comment that it also happens in virtualbox for normal installations
<davmor2> wow pretty wallpapers for a change :)
<davmor2> hmmmmmm
 * ara takes ubuntu server i386 default install
<fader_> I'm downloading kubuntu amd64 dvd, but it'll be a bit before I can start testing
 * fader_ needs to get a new USB disk so he can stay rsync'd and not have to download from scratch all the time.
 * ara takes a break
<jtatum> ara, no meeting today, correct? i won't be able to make it either way
<slangasek> does someone have contact info for stinger30au?  he/she seems to have a hw regression w/ beta (http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/result/3103/4) but didn't link a bug report
<davmor2> slangasek: no sorry
<cgregan> No meeting? I just accepted the invite for this week
<ara> davmor, I was out for about an hour (and don't have the backlog), can you update me please? anything important?
<davmor2> ara: nothing desperately important I don't think
<ara> davmor2, what's the issue with edubuntu?
<davmor2> when sbeattie ran a test on it for encrypted lvm it seems to be missing the ecrypted bit
<ara> davmor2, ok. thanks for the update
<mdeslaur> I'm testing the netbook images. Are we expecting the restricted drivers to get installed automatically, or have non-functioning wireless out of the box on a dell mini 9?
<ara> lool, ^
<fader_> mdeslaur: It's been my experience that jockey should run when you boot into the installed image if you have the wired network connected
<fader_> Happens that way on the HP mini 1000 as well
<davmor2> mdeslaur: is there a Hardware Drivers in the system section
<mdeslaur> fader_: I don't have a wired connection now
<mdeslaur> davmor2: yes, Hardware Drivers is there
<davmor2> mdeslaur: does it show the wireless?
<mdeslaur> davmor2: no, the window is empty (probably because I don't have a wired connection right now)
<davmor2> mdeslaur: no that should matter the restricted modules should be in the install they just need enabling
<davmor2> mdeslaur: infact I'll rephrase that they should be on the install media
<davmor2> try inserting the usb drive and then check again
<mdeslaur> davmor2: I installed from a usb cd-rom drive (since it was an .iso). Even with the media inserted, Hardware Drivers has a blank window.
<mdeslaur> so I guess I need to open a bug report
<davmor2> mdeslaur: open up software sources in system
<mdeslaur> davmor2: is this the user experience we're looking for? Manually enabling the installation media to be able to see the hardware drivers magically appear in jockey?
<davmor2> mdeslaur: what does it say in the cdrom section at the bottom?  If it lists the cd is it check or unchecked? if it's listed and uncheck check it and reload the repos then try again
<davmor2> mdeslaur: no but if it works we can at least add it to the bug report
<mdeslaur> davmor2: I checked the cdrom section, but when I hit "close" and "reload", I get "An error occured" because I don't have network connectivity
<davmor2> mdeslaur: can you disable the others for a minute and reload again
<mdeslaur> davmor2: yeah, hold on
<davmor2> mdeslaur: if this works then it might worth finding out if there is a way to run jockey during the install or something you see :)
<mdeslaur> davmor2: ok, I disabled all the internet software sources, and reloaded. When I open jockey, it still doesn't list anything
<davmor2> Meh
<mdeslaur> d'oh
<mdeslaur> trying with an ethernet connection now
<davmor2> mdeslaur: thanks for takin the time to try it anyway
<davmor2> mdeslaur: don't forget to re-enable your repos
<mdeslaur> davmor2: np
<mdeslaur> bah, even with ethernet connection, jockey doesn't suggest anything
<davmor2> mdeslaur: what wifi card is it?
<davmor2> and a daft question is the rfkill switch on or off?
<mdeslaur> davmor2: Broadcom BCM4312, and the mini 9 doesn't have an rfkill switch
<sbeattie> woo, that's impressive. after going xubuntu jaunty->karmic, my tty screens are blinking at me at the setting up console font and keymap stage.
<davmor2> Wow priiiitty
<slangasek> edubuntu respin posted
<davmor2> slangasek: thanks
 * ara resyncs
 * davmor2 thinks that fader_ has a trip switch for netsplits to get out of working, Oooppppsss he's back
<fader_> Heh
<fader_> What'd I miss?
<davmor2> all the test need to be respun and we all united to vote you to retest everything ;)
<davmor2> fader_: did you say your were netbooking tomorrow?
<fader_> davmor2: I am, the ones that are in the Lexington office... that's only two though
<fader_> cr3 has the rest in Montreal
<davmor2> ah is one an acer aspire one?
<fader_> davmor2: The Aspire One is in Montreal with cr3
<davmor2> someone just dropped this in #u-uk https://launchpad.net/bugs/436418
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 436418 in casper "Installation from USB media fails on Acer Aspire One" [Undecided,New]
<fader_> davmor2: We might sweet-talk cr3 into trying that out :)
<cr3> folks, I'm still waiting on a replaced SSD card for the AAO
<cr3> it's been shipped yesterday, so maybe Friday if we're lucky
<davmor2> I've not had problems.  Only on my dying drive
<cr3> for now, I can just confirm that nothing installs on my AAO :)
<davmor2> down to me then you pair of gits ;)
<fader_> Heh
<davmor2> cr3: I thought fader_ was good at excuses to get out of work but you take the biscuit ;)
<fader_> davmor2: How do we know he didn't break the drive on purpose?
<davmor2> fader_: Yeah sat in the office juggling netbooks
<lool> mdeslaur, ara, davmor2: Thanks I think it's a High bug
<lool> mdeslaur, ara, davmor2: I think we miss some packages in ship-live
<lool> Can you please sub ubuntu-unr to the bug once it's file?
<ara> lool, :( :( :(
<lool> thanks a lot
<mdeslaur> lool: sure, LP: #439530
<ara> lool, is this beta critical?
<lool> mdeslaur, ara: Hmm actually the ship-live seed only differs in the langpacks with desktop
<lool> ara: Depends
<lool> mdeslaur: And the desktop ISO works?
<mdeslaur> I may be related to the fact that I installed without ethernet connectivity
<mdeslaur> lool: I just installed in oem-mode _with_ an ethernet cable, and jockey worked
<lool> mdeslaur: That points at packages available in Ubuntu but not on the image
<lool> mdeslaur: Ideally we ship them on the CD to have people get their hardware working
<lool> mdeslaur: Can you identify which package it is?
<mdeslaur> lool: but during the livecd part, jockey does list the drivers available
<lool> mdeslaur: But cant install?
<mdeslaur> lool: can install them during the livecd. But after installation, jockey doesn't list any drivers available.
<mdeslaur> lool: let me reinstall it a second time
<lool> mdeslaur: Wifi is broadcom?
<lool> mdeslaur: The jockey log shows some errors there
<lool> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/32755089/.var.log.jockey.log.txt
<lool> 2009-09-30 13:54:34,462 DEBUG: Could not instantiate Handler subclass __builtin__.BroadcomWLHandler from name BroadcomWLHandler
<lool> etc.
<lool> mdeslaur: It would be interesting to a) identify which package is needed on your systme and b) try regular Ubuntu instead of UNR
<mdeslaur> lool: yeah, it's a Broadcom BCM4312 on a mini 9
<lool> I suspect it will be the same for regular Ubuntu
<lool> mdeslaur: Apparently keybuk knows about it
<lool> mdeslaur: 21:13 < Keybuk> basically all of karmic, you have to manually install  bcmwl-kernel-source
<lool> ara, mdeslaur: Given that the bug was known for a long time, I dont think it's beta critical, as ugly at it seems, but perhaps we should release note it if that's popular
<mdeslaur> I don't think it's the same issue
<davmor2> well looks like ltsp is ballsed up
<fader_> Anybody got a clue what project to report a bug about kubuntu not shutting down/rebooting from the GUI?
<fader_> I'm sure there's one more specific than 'kubuntu' :)
<davmor2> fader_: you broke kde
<davmor2> works for me :P
<fader_> davmor2: Yeah, not for me, even after a reboot from the terminal.   ('sudo reboot' works fine)
<davmor2> fader_: you know it's not gnome right off button is bottom left ;)
 * fader_ stabs davmor2 with his pointy pointy mouse cursor.
<pedro_> is cdimage.u.c getting a bit slow or is just my conn ?
<pedro_> i wouldn't be surprised
<davmor2> fader_: you know you need to click once and wait for the dialogue to come up right not being funny now
<davmor2> if you actually click anywhere else it disappears as soon as it opens
<fader_> davmor2: Yeah :P  I click 'leave - restart', then get the dialogue, then click 'restart'.  After that, nothing.  I can't get the dialogue back if I try again, but everything else works normally
<davmor2> I've asked Riddell to come here
<fader_> ta
<davmor2> fader_: explain how you broke kubuntu
<fader_> heh
<fader_> After doing a typical install from the DVD, it doesn't reboot from the GUI.  I click the K menu, then leave, then select 'restart'
<fader_> I get the dialogue box asking if I really want to, and click the button because I do.  The dialogue goes away and that's it.
<fader_> I can open a terminal from the K menu and say "sudo reboot" and poof, but other than that, nothing
<fader_> If I click "leave" and "restart" again, I don't get the dialogue
<ScottK> There's a bug on that.
<ScottK> Only happens on the first one.
<Riddell> there's a bug on the logout issue, ubiquity should reboot fine
<fader_> ScottK: Okay, I haven't found it yet but I'll keep looking :)
<fader_> Right, ubiquity was okay
<fader_> This is after install
<Riddell> oh phew
<fader_> Heh
<ScottK> Riddell: Anything we can get to help us figure out why?
<fader_> I'll try another install and see if it happens again
<ScottK> fader_: I'll find you the bug.  I filed it.
<ScottK> fader_: It doens't happen every time.
<fader_> ScottK: It doesn't happen on every boot, or on every install?
<ScottK> Only on first boot, not every install.
<fader_> (I rebooted via CLI and got the same behavior after booting)
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> Well the one time it happened to me, it was just the first time.
<fader_> Hmm, let me reboot again and see what happens
<ScottK> If you've got it reproducibly, then we ought to save the install for troubleshooting.
<fader_> ScottK: Looks like I do
<ScottK> Riddell: Suggestions on figurin this out?
<ScottK> fader_: Does your bug look like bug 431164
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 431164 in kdebase-workspace "Shutdown widget/power button touch inoperative for first boot" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/431164
<Riddell> ScottK: probably by starting with an unpatched kdebase-workspace and also a trunk kdebase-workspace and see if that fixes something
<Riddell> also doing a logout with no apps running
<fader_> It's very similar; I get the dialogue the first time I try it, but no reboot
<fader_> And it persists across boots
<ScottK> OK, maybe not the exact same issue then.
 * ScottK really has to run.
<fader_> It's a VM so if anyone wants a copy I can provide it
<fader_> Otherwise I can hold onto this image for a brief time to help troubleshoot, but it's 8G so I can't keep it forever :)
<fader_> Reported as bug 439605
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 439605 in kdebase-workspace "KDE does not reboot from the GUI" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/439605
<fader_> Anything aside from dmesg, lspci -vnvn, /var/log/messages, /var/log/syslog that might be useful?
<tsoncul> hello all
<tsoncul> is there a 0930.2 coming for UNR, or should I test .1?
<slangasek> davmor2: no test results at all in yet for edubuntu?
<slangasek> ara: hi
<davmor2> slangasek: updating I'm just killing off the ubuntu install
<davmor2> on that next
<slangasek> ara: you marked your migration assistant test as a fail (http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/result/3104/179) - was that because of the linked bug, or were there other problems?
<slangasek> ara: (my confusion stems from the bug being marked as non-critical and the test being marked as a failure; I'm hoping this was an error in our favor :)
<davmor2> slangasek: I can run it against vista and xp tomorrow morning
<slangasek> davmor2: well, that's cutting things rather close if there is a problem, so I'm hoping it's a false-negative
<davmor2> slangasek: well if I get my intel box back I can test against vista in about 20 minutes but it has the ltsp install on
<slangasek> davmor2: I think it's probably best for you to continue on with what you're doing presently, and hopefully ara will clarify soon
<davmor2> slangasek: mind you I'll have an xp box free soon
<fader_> davmor2: Sorry, meant to get to the edubuntu images by now but got hung up on the kubuntu dvd
<fader_> I can still grab some of them this evening though
<davmor2> fader_: It's okay I got time it's only 10:30
<fader_> Heh
<ara> slangasek, only the linked bug
<ara> slangasek, if the test case is "migration", then it failed. But the installation went through properly
<davmor2> fader_, cr3: don't worry I'll do your acer aspire one test now while I'm waiting for edubuntu to burn
 * fader_ hugs davmor2.
<slangasek> ara: so the migration failed entirely because of the bookmarks problem?
<slangasek> ara: in either case I guess we should document / escalate your bug, I'm just trying to figure out if this is OMGKITTENS broken or "that's a shame it doesn't work" broken :)
<cr3> davmor2: thanks, I'm starting to run out of excuses
<davmor2> cr3: just stop juggling with the netbooks, or at least if you can't stop don't drop them ;)
<cr3> cya folks, I need to jet
<davmor2> fader_: One flawless AAO unr install
<fader_> \o/
<fader_> davmor2: Any chance you could run checkbox on it?
<davmor2> I can run the system testing that is on it for you
<davmor2> disabled fingerprint and firewire it don't have em
<fader_> davmor2: That's the one... can you let me know if you see any problems?
<fader_> Yeah, sounds good :)
<davmor2> mic test fails cause the side to side bar for the test shuts down to quickly
<fader_> Hmm
<fader_> Does the mic work though?
<davmor2> the test runs for nearly long enough for you to blink
<davmor2> yet the hardware works :)
<fader_> davmor2: Awesome, thanks!
<davmor2> fader_: same for external mic
<davmor2> oh and I can't report a bug against it, it's not a genuine ubuntu package
<fader_> davmor2: Cool.  For now it's good enough to know the hardware works; we can troubleshoot checkbox sometime when it's not beta image testing time :)
<fader_> davmor2: Thanks for the help!  It'll knock another system from 'red' to 'green' in my hardware report
<fader_> The removing packages step after the kubuntu dvd install is... not speedy.
<fader_> :(
<davmor2> fader_: That's because it's designed to remove your life
<davmor2> fader_: https://edge.launchpad.net/+hwdb/+fingerprint/c69722ecac764861be52925fa50b4dcc
<fader_> Life?  What is this 'life' of which you speak?
#ubuntu-testing 2009-10-01
<virtuald> an ancient myth
<fader_> Hehe
<davmor2> I thought it was just a word they tagged in front of ,the universe and everything
<fader_> davmor2: You're testing edubuntu and making me look bad here :P
<davmor2> fader_: d-i installs die no ubuntu-desktop
<fader_> That sounds bad.
<fader_> I'm doing the kubuntu d-i install right now... Hopefully that one will work.
<davmor2> fader_: kub only needs 1 -desktop file so should be fine
<davmor2> right I'm off to bed I'll see what left tomorrow nn everybody
 * fader_ knocks off for the evening.
<bdmurray> sbeattie: is there anything that could use testing?
<sbeattie> ubuntu-server amd64 upgrade could use a tester
<sbeattie> plus backfilling any missing testcases, I guess.
<bdmurray> I'll do the amd64 server upgrade
<ara> slangasek, that would be, that's a shame it didn't work. It would be nice, however, if some could confirm the bug and release note in that case
 * ara takes ubuntu server i386 Install (default + crypted LVM)
<ara> slangasek, can you point me to the lvm bug number that sbeattie was having in edubuntu?
 * ara reboots
<davmor2> Morning all
<ara> morning davmor2
<davmor2> morning ara
 * ara reboots
<ara> davmor2, will you be able to do edubuntu amd64 dvd (I am downloading now edubuntu i386 dvd)?
<davmor2> ara: I'm just waiting for them to finish downloading
<davmor2> just doing the ubuntu 64 m-a
<ara> davmor2, cool
<slangasek> ara: not offhand; it should be fixed now though, which can be confirmed easily enough by trying an lvm+crypt install
<ara> slangasek, ok, thanks, I will try it whenever it gets downloaded
<ara> slangasek, thanks
<davmor2> muhahaha I have them both now I'm just waiting the 6 hours for them to burn :(
 * davmor2 goes straight in for the kill and does d-i edubuntu first
<ara> 56 min remaining for me...
<davmor2> ara: I got them both
<ara> davmor2, ok, start with amd64, then
<davmor2> I am
<davmor2> slangasek: the encrypted stuff is in next to see if we get through packaging
<davmor2> ara: I'd cancel your download
<ara> davmor2, why? are you going to do i386 as well?
<davmor2> d-i bailed out again
<ara> davmor2, what happened? I am a bit lost with edubuntu, can you point me to a bug number, please?
<davmor2> no bug yet
<davmor2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/282849/
<davmor2> it's a packaging conflict
<ara> davmor2, ok, I am reading now #u-release
<davmor2> asac: you around?
<asac> davmor2: should i hide? ;)
<davmor2> yes but it's too late now I can see you :P
<asac> hehe
<asac> go ahead
<davmor2> on ubuntu I just done an install and tried to view the video entry for ubuntu free culture showcase at http://vimeo.com/2265645 and the yellow bar at the top says it's missing a codec.  Plugin Finder Service is triggered and I get No suitable plugins were found.
<davmor2> asac: ^
<asac> davmor2: yes. please go about:config ... search for "pfs." and change both urls. replace 9.10 with 9.04 (at the very end)
<asac> i didnt put the data in the db yet
<asac> for 9.10
<davmor2> asac: that's got it.  I'll add it to the bug I wrote a while back
<davmor2> asac: when will you have the fix in place?
<asac> davmor2: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubufox/+bug/427734
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 427734 in ubufox "ubufox not loaded in Firefox 3.5 on karmic alpha 6 CD" [High,Triaged]
<asac> so you say it workd for you on CD?
<davmor2> asac: Sorry?
<asac> davmor2: is ubufox available on livecd
<asac> thats that question
<asac> that bug says its not enabled
<asac> guess you did a real install then ;)
<davmor2> asac: right that was on the installed system 2 sec and I'll find out for you
<asac> thx
<asac> check in tools->addons
<asac> if ubufox is not there
<asac> ping me ;)
<slangasek> davmor2, ara: how about kubuntu, xubuntu testing?  Looks like there are some gaps in coverage there
<slangasek> also missing one migration-assistant test (64-bit), and one LTSP server test
<davmor2> asac: this is weird.  I open FF on cd and I get 2 windows open one of which is the add-ons window.  It says it's had 3 new languages added 1.9.1.2 for xulrunner (bn)(de)(en) to replace 1.9.0.8 and which of the tabs will show the ubufox?
 * ara checks
<davmor2> slangasek: just done the 64 side by side passes
<davmor2> just burning the alternate for the other ltsp
<asac> davmor2: you should see it in the notification you get on first start. if not check the Extensions tab
<davmor2> asac: No to notification and no to being ins Extensions
<asac> davmor2: can you run the ls commands i asked for in the bug?
<asac> also ... do you have /usr/lib/mozilla/extensions/{ec8030f7-c20a-464f-9b0e-13a3a9e97384}/ubufox@ubuntu.com ?
<asac> davmor2: if you are busy with other stuff do that first. i dont think we can fix this for beta still ;)
 * ara takes ubuntu alternate i386 ltsp
<davmor2> asac: I got enough machine to throw at the remaining tests.  No /usr/lib/firefox-addons/ubufox*
<davmor2> ara: Oh okay I'll kill of the xubuntu ones then
<ara> davmor2, I just realised that I won't be able to the ltsp as I don't have a xed network cable :(
<asac> davmor2: that firefox-addons one is bad (like i said in the bug)
<asac> maybe reload the bug page ;)
<davmor2> ara: okay you start the xubuntu and I'll ltsp :)
<ara> davmor2, ok
<davmor2> asac: :)
<davmor2> asac: added to bug
<asac> davmor2: asked on bug
<asac> reconnect
<davmor2> asac: I'll get back to you in a second
<sbeattie> is anyone working on the kubuntu desktop amd64 tests?
<asac> davmor2: sure
<davmor2> sbeattie: not this instant but I can in a minute :)
<sbeattie> davmor2: I'me taking the kubuntu desktop fulldisk and knr i386 fulldisk
<sbeattie> I'm unfamiliar with setting up the ltsp environment, if you want to take those.
<davmor2> sbeattie: cool :)
<ara> slangasek, I was able to install edubuntu dvd i386 successfully
<slangasek> ara: hmm, what did you do differently than davmor2? :)  the bug that we've identified should affect the default install on both archs equally
<ara> slangasek, just normal installation full disk, Spanish locale
<davmor2> ara: live or d-i
<slangasek> right, the failure mode is with a d-i install
<ara> live
<ara> slangasek, ah, ok
<davmor2> yes live works fine
<slangasek> (the equivalent bug in a live context would have manifested as a livefs build failure, so we're apparently good there)
 * davmor2 heart slows back down
<davmor2> asac: lp isn't liking adding that trace I can drop it on my site instead for you if you want
<davmor2> asac: http://www.davmor2.co.uk/strace.log.txt
<ara> davmor2, I am afraid I wont be able to help with the remaining xubuntu test cases. virtualbox 64bits guest  is not working for me today
<davmor2> ara: no worries
<asac> davmor2: can you verify that /usr/lib/mozilla/extensions/{ec8030f7-c20a-464f-9b0e-13a3a9e97384}/ubufox@ubuntu.com links to the right ubufox dir?
<asac> e.g. the one with install.rdf inside
<davmor2> asac: poted ls -al to bug
<asac> davmor2: but is there an install.rdf?
<asac> ls -l /usr/lib/mozilla/extensions/{ec8030f7-c20a-464f-9b0e-13a3a9e97384}/ubufox@ubuntu.com/
<davmor2> on bug but yes
<asac> davmor2: ok ... please apt-get install --reinstall ubufox ... remove your  .mozilla again and then run the same strace
 * ara takes the remaining kubuntu netbook ones
<Aleksey_S> hi all. I can't install ubuntu karmic using wubi. After instalation completes, i am presented with grub shell
<ara> Aleksey_S, davmor2 knows the bug number for that one
<Aleksey_S> i tried karmic alpha6 and yesterday daily build
<Aleksey_S> ara : is there some workaround?
<ara> Aleksey_S, I don't know the exact symptoms, but apparently it does not always fail
<davmor2> get the bug
<davmor2> getting even
<Aleksey_S> arado you mean a couple of reboots might help? :-)
<davmor2> Aleksey_S: Bug 439279
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 439279 in wubi "There seems to be some instability with the installer" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/439279
<sbeattie> ara: when you install knr, if you run the live session first, are you ever able to get ubiquity to show over the knr interface?
<davmor2> Aleksey_S: are you on kubuntu?
<Aleksey_S> davmor2 : no
<ara> sbeattie, I am still downloading it, 17%, I'll  let you know :)
<davmor2> Aleksey_S: sorry just saw.  Try a reinstall or just reboot a couple of time.  It's a weird bug that doesn't seem to leave a trace in any logs at the moment
<Aleksey_S> davmor2: that bug isn't exactly what i mean
<davmor2> Aleksey_S: it's all related :)
<Aleksey_S> davmor2 : windows part of installation process was finished, linux part too. after second reboot (when i expect to see fresh ubuntu) i get grub shell
<davmor2> Aleksey_S: Yes that is the exact problem.  Everything say the install work which it quite obviously hasn't.  That is the problem.  There is nothing in any logs saying it broke
<Aleksey_S> davmor2: i have recently uninstalled that not working karmic from wubi. Do i need to download today's daily build and give it try?
<davmor2> Aleksey_S: Sorry if that wasn't using 20090929.2 then it won't work no.
<davmor2> You need to be using the very latest cd for it to be working at all
<Aleksey_S> also i have a question not related to this issue. I am visually impaired so use orca screen reader. It is easy to start ubuntu with orca from live cd, but wubi accessibility options have no human-readable labels for this. there are three radio buttons: visibility1, visibility2, visibility3. What i need to chose to have orca?
 * ara -> lunch
<Aleksey_S> davmor2 : oops. http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ -- there are no desktop images. am i missing something?
<davmor2> Aleksey_S: No idea on that I'm afraid.  Because it is reliant on the windows side of things rather than the linux side.
<davmor2> Aleksey_S: http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<Aleksey_S> davmor2: no. i looked at the wubi sources and labels are exactly mean-less
<Aleksey_S> davmor2 : thanks! do you recomend amd64 or x86 version? What is more stable? I have only 1 gb of ram on this laptop.
<davmor2> Aleksey_S: depends if you laptop is capable of running 64bit
<Aleksey_S> davmor2: it is capable. intel core 2 duo
 * Leonidas uses the amd64 version.
<davmor2> Aleksey_S: 32bit i386 is more user friendly but both are about as stable as each other
<Leonidas> Haven't had problems stability-wise.
<Aleksey_S> davmor2: why more friely?
<Aleksey_S> *friendly
<davmor2> Leonidas: I get issues with things like flash and skype etc from time to time on 64bit
<davmor2> Aleksey_S: ^
<Aleksey_S> that doesn't stops me.
<slangasek> davmor2, ara: edubuntu 20091001.1 should fix the alternate install problem, and should be very rsyncable - can you give it a try?
<Aleksey_S> i've just started downloading the amd64 version. thanks guys
<Leonidas> davmor2: I don't use skype and flash, because they are nonfree.
<slangasek> davmor2: hmm, you never posted a failure report on the tracker for edubuntu d-i
<Leonidas> but I heard both kindof work on amd64, to..
<Aleksey_S> davmor2: have you any ideas about that strange profiles? which i am supposed to choose?
<davmor2> slangasek: I didn't finish getting round to make a bug on it, I wasn't sure what or where to file it.  I'm assuming it is another cdimage thing
<slangasek> davmor2: wasn't asking after a bug, just a failure report on the tracker :)
<slangasek> but it should be irrelevant now
<davmor2> Aleksey_S: Sorry Profiles?
<davmor2> Aleksey_S: As I said as far as I can tell the ones in wubi are not for orca they enable the windows accessibility stuff.  Once you get into the Ubuntu side you can use orca as normal
<davmor2> slangasek: syncing
<Aleksey_S> davmor2: i am quite unsure wubi can do something about braille support in windows. But there is a radio button for braile in wubi accessibility profiles
<Aleksey_S> davmor2: so i assume that profiles are for ubuntu. wubi interface in windows is quite accessible
<davmor2> Aleksey_S: Pass then absolutely no idea I'm affraid
<slangasek> davmor2: are we there yet? :)
<davmor2> running now
<Leonidas> running where?
<ara> sbeattie, ubuquity appeared correctly on the top in kubuntu netbook
<sbeattie> ara: hunh, okay.
<davmor2> slangasek: it's got further than before and is still going I can only assume this is a good thing :)
<slangasek> ok
<davmor2> fader_: Morning Dude
<slangasek> is there any ETA on being able to sweep up the other outstanding tests?
<davmor2> 2+ hours
<slangasek> ok
<davmor2> might be able to cut that down thought alternating machines
<davmor2> ara: can you hit the out standing kubuntu desktop 32bit auto resize please
<ara> davmor2, sure
<fader_> davmor2: Howdy
<davmor2> ara: many thanks
<davmor2> cr3: morning Dude
 * ara is doing kubuntu desktop i386 auto-resize and kubuntu netbook (all except wubi)
<davmor2> slangasek: it's building the thin client now so I guess that means all the packages are installed \o/ just need to see if it finishes now
<cr3> davmor2: ahoy, matey
<davmor2> cr3: you broke checkbox :P  fader_ paid me to say that :D
<fader_> Heh, davmor2 I thought the deal was that you abuse me and I abuse cr3.  If you go straight to abusing him and cut out the middleman, what will I do for a living?
<davmor2> fader_: Oh alright then it was your code that buggered the whole thing up and you paid me to say it was cr3 feel better now ;)
<fader_> davmor2: Much better. :)
<davmor2> fader_: did you pass the log onto cr3 and did it show anything useful?
<cr3> fader_: so, what's up? I got a bunch of test results yesterday, what have you encountered?
<cr3> davmor2: I haven't received anything in my inbox this morning
<fader_> davmor2: Which log is that now?
<davmor2> cr3: I ran checkbox that is in the distro, and half the tests didn't work :(
<cr3> davmor2: you're a qa person, "didn't work" is not very descriptive
<davmor2> fader_: the one that means you get to tick off AAO
<cr3> I should have /ignore for anyone who just tells me "didn't work", it's happening far too regularly
<fader_> davmor2: I didn't get any log from you... maybe it got spamfiltered.  I'll check on that.
<davmor2> cr3: I'm going to go through it properly tomorrow when I have more time
<davmor2> fader_: no the link to the hw database
<fader_> davmor2: Ahhh, okay that one. :)
<fader_> davmor2: That doesn't provide the data we'd need to troubleshoot test failures, unfortunately
<cr3> davmor2: thanks, but telling me: 1. what you experienced; 2. what you expected; 3. how to reproduce. that would be appreciated
<davmor2> fader_: oh no I'm doing that tomorrow
<fader_> We'd need ~/.checkbox/*log or ~/.cache/checkbox/*log for that
<fader_> davmor2: Okay, cool.  Now I'm on the same page as you.  You have to give us North Americans time to get coffee in us before you start talking to us :)
<davmor2> cr3: I can tell you that everything mic based failed because the test stopped before you got to talk
<cr3> fader_: ^^^ I believe you wrote those, right?
<fader_> cr3: Yup, not sure what davmor2 did to break it though.  It Works For Me™.
<fader_> We'll figure it out tomorrow when davmor2 has time to walk through it with me
<davmor2> fader_: is the one in the desktop the most upto date?
<davmor2> if not that could be why :)
<fader_> davmor2: It *should* be
<cr3> davmor2, fader_: if one of you could create a bug in Launchpad against the checkbox project and assign fader as the assignee, that would be an excellent reminder for tomorrow... just in case
 * cr3 is afraid of things falling through cracks
<fader_> cr3: Roger wilco.  davmor2, I'll subscribe you to it
<davmor2> cr3: I'm dedicating tomorrow to it :)
<cr3> davmor2: things happen and plans change, recording problems as bugs is a good way to give you that flexibility to change without feeling bad about it :)
<cr3> davmor2: who knows, you might be called upon to do UEC testing tomorrow
<davmor2> cr3: shhhhhh
<davmor2> fader_: nice
<fader_> ?
<davmor2> just got email about the bug :)
<fader_> Ah :)
<davmor2> slangasek: On a plus side I just did 2 tests in one edubuntu runs ltsp whether or not :)
<davmor2> slangasek: however I think it is an epic fail.  It only install the ubuntu desktop and edubuntu server so of course you don't get the educational software on the default install which I think bends logic
<slangasek> davmor2: that's not for me to say
<davmor2> it has installed though
<ara> is it normal that kubuntu appears as "Ubuntu Linux" in the grub entry? or should it say something like "Kubuntu Linux" ?
<slangasek> ara: normal; branding the bootloader is non-trivial without chopping up the grub2 package
<ara> slangasek, ok, thanks :)
<davmor2> slangasek: Right I'm just waiting on the live cd to finish installing then that is edu 64 done  32 bit is burning and the last alt xub is running.  DO you want me to run wubi on xub?
<slangasek> davmor2: given that wubi is listed as a xubuntu test case, it would be good to have that done
<slangasek> (if we're not going to be testing it, it should be removed from the ISO going forward)
<davmor2> slangasek: not a problem.
<fader_> davmor2: Do I remember some discussion of jockey not seeing wifi drivers on an hp mini yesterday?
<davmor2> yes
<davmor2> fader_: the outcome I think was it was broke
<fader_> Did anybody figure that one out? :)
<fader_> Heh
<fader_> Okay, thanks
<davmor2> fader_: pick on pitti
<jsalisbury> I have a question regarding Checkbox.  Can I view my test results on lauchpad after they are sent there?  Or can this only be accomplished with the API?
<ara> fader_, it was a mini9
<ara> fader_, I think
<fader_> ara: Ah, hmm
<fader_> I'm seeing the same thing on an HP mini
<davmor2> ara: keybuk's was on a mini10v
<ara> fader_, let me find the bug number for you
<davmor2> fader_: is it the same hw?
<fader_> davmor2: Not sure
<davmor2> broadcom?
<fader_> It's a broadcom device
<ara> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/jockey/+bug/439530
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 439530 in jockey "Wireless card not detected on Dell Mini 9" [High,Triaged]
<davmor2> bc2312 off the top of my head
<davmor2> bc4312 even
<ara> can anyone check if this is happening in normal kubuntu desktops? bug 440045
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 440045 in kdebase-workspace "KDM does not give an error message when typing a wrong password" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/440045
<fader_> ara: Thanks
<davmor2> Riddell: ^
<fader_> I don't suppose anyone knows what package I'd need to grab to get the broadcom device working, since jockey isn't helping? :)
<slangasek> fader_: bcmwl-kernel-source?
<davmor2> slangasek: 50% through the edubuntu live install
<slangasek> davmor2: ok, thanks
 * fader_ hugs slangasek.
<davmor2> just installing windows for the xub wubis too
<fader_> That also explains why apt-cache searching for 'broadcom' didn't work :P
<slangasek> fader_: 'apt-cache search broadcom' was how I found it...
<ara> hehehe
<fader_> slangasek: Weird, it didn't come up for me.  Maybe I misspelled 'broadcom' :/
<slangasek> fader_: if you didn't have a network up yet, you wouldn't have any Packages files from the archive for apt-cache to search against?
<davmor2> fader_: yeah broodcam won't work dude
<fader_> slangasek: Well, I had it plugged into a physical etherhose, but in order to reach the connector I had to turn the netbook around backwards and type upside down
<slangasek> heh
<fader_> So it's entirely possible that I mistyped or misread it :/
<fader_> (That's why I so desperately needed wifi ;) )
<davmor2> fader_: you could just buy a longer ethernet lead of course :P
<fader_> davmor2: Yeah, I'm using a cable trailing around the corner of someone else's cubicle in the Lex office... I think next time I'll ask for my own connection :)
<davmor2> fader_: just sit on their lap they won't mind it's for a good cause ;)
<fader_> Hehe
<slangasek> davmor2: closing in?
<davmor2> slangasek: yes just picking off the kubuntu desktop auto resize while the edubuntu continues to slowly install
<davmor2> slangasek: Meh post gres option for moodle kills the install I'll try it with the mysql backend see if it passes.  Then run it again to get the logs and stuff and bug it properly.  I'll just do a makeshift one for now
<slangasek> oh dear
<slangasek> why are the Ubuntu DVDs not posted on the tracker :/
 * slangasek gets those posted, a bit late
<slangasek> davmor2, fader_: you guys have anything left for DVD testing?
<davmor2> crap
<davmor2> yeah can do
<davmor2> should already have them dl'd
<slangasek> if these have to get published late, not the end of the world; we don't advertise them prominently
<fader_> slangasek: Sorry, I don't have access to a system I can test DVD images on at the moment :(
<slangasek> fader_: ok
<fader_> I only have my netbook on me ATM
<davmor2> fader_: bloody excuses ;)
<fader_> davmor2: Nah, I just want to make sure you have something to do to keep you busy and out of trouble ;)
<davmor3> BOO!
<davmor2> slangasek: Ubuntu Dvd's starting to trickle through
<timmy376> shouldn't the Karmic beta be released today? can't see it on the ubuntu site
<davmor2> yes
<davmor2> but not yet
<davmor2> :P
<timmy376> the release schedule says oct 1
<davmor2> timmy376: shouldn't be too long
<timmy376> think it's going to be tomorrow...
<fader_> timmy376: It's still Oct 1 for some time yet :)
<fader_> (More or less depending on where you are in the world)
<timmy376> 4 hours remaining here :-)
<davmor2> timmy376: the release manager lives in the us so it's lunch time ish
<davmor2> evening ara
<ara> evening davmor2
<xdatap> hi everybody
<xdatap> guys, I'm trying to download ubuntu-9.10-beta-desktop-i386.iso with Torrent. I get: "Requested download is not authorized for use with this tracker.". On other side Alternate is downloading correctly. Who's in charge for Torrent Tracker?
<davmor2> slangasek: ^
<davmor2> I just tried it desktop doesn't want to play
 * sbeattie thinks slangasek may have gone to bed already.
<sbeattie> davmor2: might be better to raise it on #ubuntu-release; cjwatson may know more about how to fix.
<slangasek> the fix is "ask IS", fwiw
<sbeattie> slangasek: ah, cool, thanks, didn't know how that was managed.
<davmor2> night night every body
<fader_> davmor2: Goodnight!  Get some rest :)
#ubuntu-testing 2009-10-02
<ara> morning all!
<constrictor> installer crashes on the last step, anyone having those same issues?
<davmor2> oi fader|away stop hiding ;)
<fader_> davmor2: Shouldn't you be sleeping?
<fader_> davmor2: When you have a moment, can you say "ls -l /usr/share/checkbox/scripts" on your checkbox test system and tell me if they are all +x?
<davmor2> fader_: Probably but I'm up and at it
<fader_> Heh
<davmor2> fader_: added to the bug dude
<davmor2> some are some aren't
<fader_> davmor2: Aha!  Can you please try "sudo chmod a+x /usr/share/checkbox/scripts/*" and then see if you still get the sound recording bug?
<davmor2> fader_: :) \o/
<fader_> davmor2: I take it that fixed it?
<davmor2> Yes
<fader_> There's already a bug open about this issue, so I'll dupe the bug you're working on to it.  I had it assigned to me, but I think it's something cr3 needs to fix as it's a packaging problem
<davmor2> in fact all the tests that failed dismally now work :)
<fader_> Yeah, it's a pretty simple bug.  Executable scripts need to be executable.  Go figure :)
<davmor2> If only all bugs were that easy hey
<fader_> :)
<davmor2> cr3: I was trying to run the backend to see if it showed anything up that the frontend didn't. when runing the tests.  But as it turns out it was just fader_'s fault
<cr3> davmor2: I understand, it's always fader_'s fault
<fader_> cr3: I might blame this one on you, or at least try to share it :)
<davmor2> cr3: but only so he blame you it's our jobs
<fader_> The deb needs to have +x on /usr/share/checkbox/scripts/*
<cr3> fader_: that's weird, mine are all +x
<fader_> cr3: I saw the same thing in my manual testing yesterday... when I installed checkbox from your PPA, many of the scripts were not +x
<cr3> fader_: is that in base checkbox or perhaps in -compatibility or -certification?
<fader_> cr3: I believe it's just base checkbox, as it's /usr/share/checkbox/scripts (rather than checkbox-compatibility/scripts or checkbox-certification/scripts)
<fader_> Nothing else but the vanilla checkbox package writes to /usr/share/checkbox/ does it?
<cr3> fader_: right, so it was the base
<unimatrix9> hi there
<unimatrix9> is it still worth to test the beta?
<davmor2> unimatrix9: yeap
<fader_> cr3: Assigned the bug to you and commented
<unimatrix9> 9.10 beta, or should i go for daily build?
<fader_> unimatrix9: Please do!
<unimatrix9> ok i will thanks
<davmor2> unimatrix9: there is no daily build till monday probably to allow people to download beta
<unimatrix9> hehe
<unimatrix9> ok good
<fader_> davmor2: And to allow the release team to catch their breath ;)
<unimatrix9> ubuntu keeps moving fast
<davmor2> and let our machines cool down
<unimatrix9> put them in the fridge for a while..
<unimatrix9> :)
 * unimatrix9 reading known issue's
<unimatrix9> hmm, whats the story, from init.d to upstart, and now a newer way?
<fader_> unimatrix9: Not sure what you mean by a newer way... still using upstart
<unimatrix9> Some users report that, in connection with the conversion of the base system to native upstart jobs, the system will fail to boot if the root partition has errors.
<unimatrix9> i mis read it
<unimatrix9> i thought it was a change in upstart.. :P
<fader_> Ah :)
<unimatrix9> ok thanks for the info, downloading it now , testing it tomorrow, bug reporting the day after...
<unimatrix9> bye all
<unimatrix9> :)
<unimatrix9> take care!
<Darxus> Why does https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Automation/Roadmap not even list karmic?
<FlyingBishop> I activated the update manager (this is a new system I installed 9.04 on, copying my /home partition over from my old machine) and it hung for about 5-10 minutes before starting any sort of dialog.
<FlyingBishop> Any idea what might be causing that?
<Darxus> I think https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing under "Test automation" should say something like: "To run the automated tests, run:  aptitude install mago checkbox && mago && checkbox"?
<FlyingBishop> I'll run the tests, but this is an issue with the updater: it showed the release notes, don't install on production machine, etc. I hit the go button, and then it just hung. The window just kind of went blank and stopped responding to input while it chugged along, and I couldn't see any major CPU activity in top. I ignored it, and it eventually proceeded to show a progress bar and all, but it seems like something sho
<FlyingBishop> uld be done about the nonresponsive segment.
<Darxus> FlyingBishop: File a bug.
#ubuntu-testing 2009-10-03
 * feat testing
<feat> xD
 * feat testing Ubuntu 9.10 - acer aspire one D150
<Darxus> feat: :P
<Darxus> W:Failed to fetch
<Darxus> http://mirrors.ccs.neu.edu/ubuntu/dists/karmic/universe/binary-i386/Packages.bz2
<Darxus> Hash Sum mismatch
<Darxus> ^ do-release-upgrade -d.
<feat> :o
<feat> 1 hr
<feat> la la la
<Darxus> feat: Have you done "Select Best Server"?
<feat> nop
<Darxus> You might want to kill your download and do that.
<Darxus> System / Administration / Update Manager ...
<feat> update-manager -d
<feat> :D
<feat> 1 hr
<feat> :D
<Darxus> Settings / Ubuntu Software / Download from / Other / Select Best Server
<Darxus> That'll check your speed to all the mirrors.
<Darxus> And automatically update your /etc/apt/sources.list.
<feat> ok
<Darxus> Seems like that should be an automatic part of a release upgrade.
<Darxus> I also wish it would actually download a file that took a second to download, to get a more accurate measurement.
<Darxus> Heh, yeah, that made my ETA go from 11 hours to 45 minutes.
<feat> ok
<feat> XD
<feat> damn!!!
<feat> nooo
<feat> my girlfriend xD
<feat> xd
<feat> goodbye download xD
<Darxus> Haha.
<Darxus> I just got a popup that says "The NetworkManager applet could not find some required resources.  It cannot continue."  During do-release-upgrade to karmic.  I've never seen it before.
<Darxus> The upgrade is still going.
<Darxus> The title of the popup window is "Missing resources".
<Darxus> Is that worth fileing a bug, if everything works after reboot?
<Darxus> http://www.chaosreigns.com/karmic/dbus.txt
<Darxus> ^ error during upgrade, anything that needs attention?
<Darxus> Reboot time!
<Darxus> done upgrading.  Still here.
<Darxus> Very nice.
<Cork> the beta page talks about "boot experience" is fsck and start of keymap and apparmor profiles the kind of messages they talk about?
<Cork> http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/karmic/beta#Boot%20Experience
<dholbach> hey
<dholbach> can somebody update iso.qa.ubuntu.com with the newest ISOs?
<dholbach> 20091003 should be the newest one for ubuntu i386 desktop
<dholbach> stgraber maybe?
<dholbach> does anybody know how an upgrade from CD is supposed to work?
<unimatrix9> hi there
<unimatrix9> nice way to spent the weekend, testing a koala
<unimatrix9> LOL
<unimatrix9> is it a know issue that the firefox movie advertising video does not work?
<unimatrix9> known
<unimatrix9> that is the welcome to firefox , watch this video
<unimatrix9> oh, hee it does run now
<unimatrix9> must have been the connetion slow or something
<unimatrix9> ah well thats resolved ..
<unimatrix9> hi there
<unimatrix9> does empathy with google talk work on your desktop?
<unimatrix9> hmm
<MikeC> Hi all, I'm trying to test Karmic in Virtual Box with the home folder encryption on, but the boot locks up, any suggestions?
<BlackDex> hello there.
<BlackDex> i updated to the beta yesterday
<BlackDex> and i wonderd if i can get the startup screen back which shows all the starting processes etc...
<BlackDex> now all i get is a black screen with a blinking curors
<BlackDex> and then i get the login screen\
#ubuntu-testing 2009-10-04
<cdr700> Does anyone know how to change panel font colours in karmic?
<HollowPoint> anyone here?
<BronzeAu> Hi All. I'm Bronze from Downunder. Is this Microsoft Anon. I'm trying to get off the MS wagon. LOL
<HollowPoint> lmao something like that BronzeAu I'm just over the ditch from you
<vigo> How do I know if this is Karmic Beta?
<milaz> /etc/issue ?
<vigo> lsb_release =a shows development.
<milaz> Also, by desktop background. It become all wellow with a diagonal line
<milaz> :)
<vigo> Okee dokee,,let me look...
<vigo> Looks fine.
<vigo> Thank you kindly.
<milaz> You are welcome!
<vigo> Now I feel all warm and fuzzy inside.
<milaz> Sincerely, I found 17 bugs there. And network-manager is completely broken for me. No DSL, no LAN :(
<vigo> NM or Wicd?
<milaz> NetworkManager
<milaz> On lan, I had to set it up with ifconfig, route and manually editing /etc/resolv.conf
<vigo> I was thinking of testing that Wicd today , I still have a load of reading to do.
<milaz> What is Wicd?
<vigo> Obviously not working.
<milaz> Oh, the screenshots look cool :)
<vigo> http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2009/09/14/replace-network-manager-with-wicd-ubuntu-9-04/
<milaz> It's a pity there is no DSL support in wicd yet
<vigo> ifup output?
<vigo> wait, that might be the wrong Man Page.
<vigo> Here is the Ubuntu Karmic on  Launchpad: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+source/wicd/1.6.1-3
<vigo> Let me test it on a few here.
<milaz> Thanks, I'll look for it too
<ubuntutest> hi there
<ubuntutest> i am testing the karmic beta, trying to get google talk to work
<ubuntutest> i cant get an video chat running, any one here has more succes?
<ubuntutest> i have an webcam that works with , for example cheese or camorama , mplayer etc
<ubuntutest> but it fails to run with google talk
<ubuntutest> can see the wbcam icon of the other uses
<ubuntutest> user
<ubuntutest> hmm
<ubuntutest> to bad it does not work, had great hopes for video conferencing
<ubuntutest> adobe breaks flash video chat, most cam programs do not work, and google talk will not run
<ubuntutest> it does not look pretty
<ubuntutest> beta, ah yes beta
<ubuntutest> webcam light flash to indicate its trying to go on
<ubuntutest> then does not turn on
<ubuntutest> and disconnects
<ubuntutest> audio
<ubuntutest> hmm
<ubuntutest> same thing
<ubuntutest> so to be clear , google talk is not working yet
<unimatrix9> ..
<unimatrix9> lets see
<hosoka> hello all
<hosoka> is this the room where I can ask my question of Beta 9.10 ?
<hosoka> Using laptop Compaq Presario CQ50 and there was at first 9.04 working great en hereafter upgraded to 9.10 which after reboot and the Grub keeps flashing and stops till the login. This keeps ongoing this flashing. Anyone reported this before ?
<virtuald> hosoka: #ubuntu+1
<hosoka> virtuald: thanks
<MvG> I've got a serious issue with a MacBook Pro and Karmic Beta: nvidia drivers won't compile, text console flashes, drops keystrokes, generates kernel errors, and thus becomes on the whole unusable.
<MvG> I was about to file a bug against linux-meta about this. Would you agree?
<MvG> False alarm: had been booting the wrong kernel due to hand-written grub config and outdated symlinks.
<MvG> "apt-get update" complains about two instances of "Hash Sum mismatch"es. Server problem, configuration error, or Karmic bug?
#ubuntu-testing 2010-10-04
<ara> good morning all!
<jibel> good morning all!
<jibel> bladernr, about the wubi bug, you were right saying the dual boot thing was a red herring.
<jibel> bladernr, the problem is with the way grub.cfg is generated.
<bladernr> I was thinking that maybe it's due to grub being updated but not re-run during the Lucid - Maverick upgrade...  if it is fixable by editing the grub.cfg afterwards
<jibel> bladernr, I've done a fresh install and compared the ubuntu directories with the upgrade.
<jibel> bladernr, that's one of the video module.
<bladernr> ahhh... heh... you're ahead of me.  I'm pulling the lucid iso down so I don't have to sit through a torrent every time I do an install
<bladernr> jibel:  ack
<anzenketh> I hate regressions.
#ubuntu-testing 2010-10-05
<ara> morning all!
#ubuntu-testing 2010-10-06
<ara> good morning!
<alourie> good morning everybody!
<ara> morning alourie
<alourie> hi ara
<alourie> ara: I've read your report. It's great
<ara> alourie, thanks :)
<alourie> ara: I've been thinking about helping new people, and I think that the new website should play major role in that
<ara> alourie, yes, I agree, I am collecting experiences, so I can work on that next cycle
<ara> alourie, it would be great if you would help with that
<alourie> ara: I'll gladly help with anything needed. I really think we should get QA to a new level
<alourie> ara: so just let me know how I can help :-)
<ara> morning davmor2ª
<zul> is the iso ready?
<zul> gah...
<hggdh> is it?
<charlie-tca> hmm, could be a long week of trying to test. Blew up the cd-rw, today I lost a motherboard... Another good week.
<davmor2> charlie-tca: do you go out of your way to harm your machines?
<charlie-tca> Not really harming them. Breaking them real good, instead.
<davmor2> haha
<charlie-tca> Maybe they are getting old? (That motherboard was a 866MHz PIII)
<charlie-tca> I think I will have to buy some newer than 2001 hardware
<hggdh> charlie-tca: there is, I agree, a non-zero chance they are sort of, er, ancient ;-)
<charlie-tca> lol
 * hggdh looks behind self, and also sees some rather old machines
 * charlie-tca still has a PII tester working
<hggdh> wow!
<hggdh> I gave up on mine many years ago... my old machines are P4's
<charlie-tca> old?
<charlie-tca> My new machines are a P4 and an athlon 64 single-core
<hggdh> uh, perhaps not-so-old, just ~7/8 years...
<charlie-tca> huh? You mean my "new" P4 is more than a year old already?
<marcavis> hello folks, how would I be able to limit the bandwidth usage for updating to Maverick RC?
<marcavis> I've got trickle installed, but it looks like "trickle -d 45 do-release-upgrade -d" doesn't work as do-release-upgrade must be calling something else
<mvo> marcavis: there is acquire::http::dl-limit "45"; that you can set in /etc/apt/apt.conf
<mvo> marcavis: that applies to all things that uses apt as the downloader (like update-manager, synaptic, apt itself etc)
<marcavis> hmm, there is no single apt.conf file, I'll check those in apt.conf.d/ then
<marcavis> mvo: hmm, unless I just create that file?
<mvo> marcavis: apt.conf.d will work just fine too
<marcavis> mvo: okay, thanks! :)
<mvo> yw
<highvoltage> I'm having a bizarre issue with today's Edubuntu daily build under KVM. When I double click on "Install Edubuntu 10.10" for the first time it /sometimes/ opens the Trash folder (this happens on i386 and amd64), but after the first time it always opens Ubiquity fine
<highvoltage> anyone seen this on other releases today?
<ara> first images are starting to appear in the tracker
<bladernr> ara:  yep... server images are up.  Game on
<bladernr> highvoltage:  are you sure that's the right ISO?  they're just now starting to show up on the iso tracker, so the images may not be as fresh as you think.
<bladernr> either way, I'd suggest holding off until the edubuntu images show up on the iso tracker then sync them to be sure
<kamusin> :D
<charlie-tca> I have been attempting to sync mine for 5 1/2 hours already. You want me wait now?
<ara> hey guys! ubuntu desktop ready to rock!
<kamusin> ara, wohooo!
<ara> yes, let the fun begin
<highvoltage> bladernr: oops, whatever the last daily build was, I meant :)
<bladernr> highvoltage:  yeah, no worries.  Theres plenty of fun now and more coming soon
<highvoltage> bladernr: but I guess it could be kvm related, because I had the same happen in a Lucid VM too this morning
<bladernr> honestly, I don't use kvm because I never could get them to be stable.  VirtualBox works all the time for me while KVM was mostly fail
 * ara syncs desktop i386
<ara> (and hopes that cdimage is not overloaded)
<highvoltage> bladernr: kvm works great, depending on how you use it and on what
 * bladernr really really wishes the dl-ubuntu-test-iso script worked for him :(
<skaet> ubuntu alternate has been put up now too...
<skaet> ara, bladenr, highvoltage,   looks like the images put down so far, are going to need to be refreshed.
<bladernr> skaet:  groan....
<bladernr> :-)
<skaet> new images should be available in about 1/2 hour..
 * bladernr starts: while true; do syncisos.sh; done
<bladernr> heh
<bladernr> skaet:  ack
<skaet> sorry... :(
<bladernr> heh.. no worries.  I was wondering if you're enjoying the madness that is release time :-D
<charlie-tca> A helpful reminder: QA meeting in 15 minutes in #ubuntu-quality
 * bladernr thinks this is the most fun... heh... I can almost hear the dramatic theme music playing in the background... oh, wait... that's my ipod ;-)
<highvoltage> skaet: ok
<bladernr> skaet:  the no worries was for you, btw...
<charlie-tca> Oh, goody. I thought this was going to be an easy day :-)
<highvoltage> despite it being a short cycle it felt quite long, can't wait for maverick to finally be out there :)
<bladernr> skaet:  does the respin apply to the server ISOs as well? I've already done two test cases for server
<skaet> we need to rebuild the images to get them labeled correctly,  no functional changes expected.
<skaet> bladenr: ^^
<bladernr> skaet:  roger that :)
<skaet> bladernr, cjwatson has the new images built for server, and they'll be up soon.
<skaet> bladenr,  they're up now.
<bladernr> skaet:  cool. Thanks!
<bladernr> anyone remember an issue with encrypted LVM where the text line "Unlocking the disk /dev/disk/by-uuid/FOO" would be repeated for every character typed as you entered the passphrase to decrypt the LVM?
<ara> bladernr, yes, let me find it for you
<bladernr> cool... I thought I had a duplicate of that one but can't find it now
<ara> bladernr, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plymouth/+bug/566818
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 566818 in plymouth (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 2 other projects) "[Lucid] cryptsetup passphrase prompt during boot: every character typed repeats the prompt (affects: 12) (dups: 3) (heat: 80)" [Medium,Confirmed]
<bladernr> ara:  thanks! you're awesome
<ara> bladernr, the awesomeness comes from firefox's awesome bar :)
<bladernr> ara:  that's only a factor in the awesomeness equation ;-) a fair bit of that is natural talent
<fader_> Awesomebar is the one thing I miss when I use chrome :/
 * charlie-tca grabs the ubuntu alternate images
<bladernr> pedro_:  are you doing the 32bit OEM install?
<pedro_> bladernr, yes doing it now
<bladernr> pedro_:  let me know how that works for you :-) it fails on my 64bit attempt due to a bug fader found with RC
<bladernr> I'm just curious if that's only on 64bit or if it's across the board
<pedro_> bladernr, what's failing ?
<fader_> bladernr: Eh?  What are you testing and which bug?
<bladernr> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/650703
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 650703 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "OEM config appears to work but user setup is not run after reboot (affects: 2) (heat: 500)" [Undecided,New]
 * fader_ is syncing images and will start testing soon.
<pedro_> ah ok let me try that since it just finished to install
<fader_> I was having some weird issues that nobody else could reproduce, and I thought that was one of them
<fader_> Maybe not though
<bladernr> it just hit me, so ... you are not alone... or at the very least, you and I fail the same way :-)
<fader_> It must be the kilts.
<charlie-tca> quadrapassel still fails silently in VBox
<pedro_> bladernr, fader_ works fine on the 32bit image
<charlie-tca> anyone see a blurry logo on the ubuntu images?
<fader_> charlie-tca: At which point?
<charlie-tca> starting the installation
<charlie-tca> the  splash screen
<fader_> Ah, I don't get the nice graphics in vbox
<fader_> :/
 * charlie-tca needs to know if it is the image or the eyes
<charlie-tca> heh, I don't seem to get nice graphics on hardware!
<fader_> Hehe
<jibel> bladernr, can you comment the lines "loopback loop0 /ubuntu/disks/root.disk" in grub.cfg and try to boot.
<jibel> re your comment in the wubi bug ^^
<bladernr> jibel:  maybe later... I'll have to recreate again. I've already wiped it so I can do wubi cases from iso.qa
<jibel> bladernr, okay, no problem.
<bladernr> I saved the grub.cfg file to look at for some reason (not sure why) but after I get the current wubi cases out of the way tonight or tomorrow I'll circle back to that one
<jibel> bladernr, Are you able to run wubi.exe from a usb key ? I get the error: Internal error: Cannot copy ù''.exe
<bladernr> yeah, I'm just finishing up an install now that was run from usb key
<bladernr> 64bit Ubuntu
<jibel> Anyone with Windows 7 ?
<bladernr> yeah...
<bladernr> me
<jibel> and you can run wubi ?
<bladernr> yep... just did it
<bladernr> Win7 64bit ran wubi from the Ubuntu Desktop 64bit ISO put on usb key via usb-creator
<jibel> hmm, wubi sucks.
<jibel> I'll try on another system.
<bladernr> hahaha... it does indeed :-D
<bladernr> FWIW, Ive never gotten wubi to work on my netbook (but that's w/ 32bit WinXP)
<jibel> the previous version was working on the same hardware.
<bladernr> bad usb key or ISO transfer?
<jibel> 2 different keys and md5 is correct. This looks like a problem with uninstalling the previous installation.
<jibel> haha, restart windows and wubi is happy again.  Windows sucks :D
<ara> hey! how's everything going?
<bladernr> ara:  it'
<bladernr> it's all broken!
<bladernr> RESPIN RESPIN RESPIN!!!!
<bladernr> ;-P
<ara> classic :P
<ara> I had an I/O error: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/655999
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 655999 in ubuntu "Error input/output when installing in a KVM (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<ara> probably a HW issue, but I prefer to report it and have cjwatson, or ev to have a look
<bladernr> yeah... I've had no problems with virtualbox... I gave up on KVM because I had too many errors that weren't reproducible in VBox
<bladernr> everything mostly is working... I'm failing the OEM cases because oem-config is still broken.
<bladernr> jibel is having wubi troubles (or windows troubles) but I'm not (wubi working fine so far)
<jibel> ara, that's the same hw which takes 6 hours to upgrade ?
<ara> jibel, no, different one
<ara> OK, anyway, I am going to bed, I will keep on testing tomorrow morning
<ara> have a nice evening all
<ara> good nigh
<jibel> good night ara
<bladernr> just opened a security bug... ;-)
<bladernr> sigh... and it'll probably get shot down
<bladernr> wheeee! https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/656004
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 656004 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Ubiquity allows for rediculously easy passwords (tried in Kubuntu installer) (affects: 1) (heat: 258)" [Undecided,New]
<charlie-tca> Fun!
<bladernr> charlie-tca:  yeah...
<bladernr> my new password is 'a'
<bladernr> shhh... don't tell anyone.
<charlie-tca> Wow! Easier to remember that way
<fader_> bladernr: Hey, were you seeing the oem-config-prepare error on ubuntu or kubuntu?
<bladernr> However, the default policy AFTER installing is still at least somewhat strict.  I tried in shell and gui and was forced to use a minimum of 6 chars
<bladernr> fader_:  both
<fader_> bladernr: Okay, re-confirmed on kubuntu :(
<bladernr> hey fader... ^^^ I found out how I'm going to force a respin this time
<bladernr> ;-)
<fader_> bladernr: Heh, haven't you done enough of that? :P
<bladernr> well, yeah...
<fader_> I'm going to try it on 32-bit, pedro_ to the contrary ;)
<fader_> Hmm, same thing in 32-bit for me :/
<fader_> kubuntu
<bladernr> fader_:  oem?
<fader_> bladernr: Yep :/
<jibel> wubi i386 finally passed. Enough for today, good night all!
<bladernr> jibel:  congrats!
<bladernr> cheers
<charlie-tca> jibel: thanks
<bladernr> wow... so d-i allows me to set a single character passphrase for encrypted lvm as well...
<bladernr> :(
<charlie-tca> heh, my kind of password to remember
<fader_> Well, nobody would guess it right off ;)
<fader_> "Hmm, pet's name?  No.  Significant Other's Birthday?  No.  Middle name?  No."
<fader_> It has that Spaceballs appeal that way.
<bladernr> true...  the combination is 1
<bladernr> 2
<bladernr> 3
<bladernr> 4
<charlie-tca> That's what I'm thinking too. Does it fail if the first letter entered is right but they type 2 letters?
<bladernr> 5
<mdeslaur> "Favorite programming language? AHA!"
<charlie-tca> So, that OEM bug is limited to Desktop images?
<charlie-tca> my alternate 64 OEM worked
<fader_> I was using alternates
<fader_> charlie-tca: Were you testing on real hardware or VMs?
<charlie-tca> VBox
<charlie-tca> I have a hardware 386 running now
<fader_> Bah... I've angered the Technology Gods or something
 * fader_ kicks his computer.
<fader_> Ow, that hurt :(
<charlie-tca> Hm, maybe the changed motherboard made mine behave?
<charlie-tca> I can not do the ltsp tests
<fader_> charlie-tca: Out of curiosity, is your host system on maverick?
<charlie-tca> yes
<fader_> There goes that theory then :)
<charlie-tca> Host = Xubuntu maverick 64bit; test = Ubuntu Alternate 64 in VBox
<fader_> So weird... no idea why it's hitting bladernr and me but not you
<charlie-tca> I'm good?
<charlie-tca> Maybe it is the kilts?
<fader_> Heheh a little from column A, a little from column B...
<fader_> bladernr: d-i on xubuntu prompts me for weak passwords on encrypted LVM
 * charlie-tca makes note to self; borrow a skirt for UDS - no, that should be "kilt"
<charlie-tca> fader_: my 386 hardware oem is rebooting the first time
<fader_> charlie-tca: I don't know whether to root for it working or against it :P
<charlie-tca> heh :-)
<charlie-tca> If 64bit worked, this one should ;-)
#ubuntu-testing 2010-10-07
<charlie-tca> hm, you did shutdown after running the "install oem"? A restart fails, AFAIR
<bladernr> fader_:  yeah, prompts, but still allows.  My password for my encrypted lvm is 'a'
<fader_> charlie-tca: You know, I'm not 100% sure now.  I know at least one of my attempts was a restart, but I don't remember if I also attempted a shutdown :[
<fader_> bladernr: Ah, okay.  That makes sense -- "Hey, what you're doing is stupid.  Do you really want to do that?  You do, huh?  Okay."
<bladernr> fader_:  indeed... but add to that the fact that once you've installed, it's impossible to create single char passwords, and even somewhat random ones like z1c3b5 were rejected for begin too simple (granted that one is a bit simple)
<fader_> Ah, heh
<fader_> bladernr: There's *always* a way... you may have to work around the UI, but there's always a way :P
<bladernr> we need to either enforce a more common sense and worthwhile password policy across the board, or just stop requiring passwords.
<fader_> +1
<charlie-tca> You should be allowed to be as dumb/ignorant as you desire
<fader_> Though I'm in favor of allowing it to be overridden
<bladernr> fader_:  nah... tried in both console and GUI and the tools in each require minimum of 6 chars
<fader_> bladernr: Hex editor?
<fader_> ;)
<bladernr> charlie-tca:  true, but we're also trying to tell the world that Ubuntu is better than Windows, and Windows doesn't even allow passwords that simple (though it does allow you to use it without passwords)
<bladernr> fader_:  heh... no one really uses those things anymore
<fader_> Hehe
<charlie-tca> oem on 386 hardware from the Ubuntu alternate image worked
<bladernr> anyway, for whatever reason, completely unintentionally, this is bugging me as much as the grub issue in Lucid bothered me... sigh...
<bladernr> I'm so gonna get fired.
<charlie-tca> nah, I think you are right. After logging in, /etc/login.defs prevents passwords shorter than whatever is set in it. During the install, the same default length should be enforced.
<fader_> bladernr: I'd propose something for UDS about it
<fader_> Or find a session you can hijack
<bladernr> heh
<fader_> Nah, seriously
<fader_> It's a worthwhile point and sounds like a foundations issue
<fader_> Or a foundations papercut at least
<bladernr> yeah... we'll see what happens (I seriously doubt this will get fixed before Sunday) but I'll wait till then
<caglar_> Hi
<caglar_> I encounter with a problem on Maverick and need help
<bladernr> caglar_:  is this a problem with Maverick ISOs that are currently being tested?
<caglar_> It's related with the software
<caglar_> Maverick software
<fader_> caglar_: Feel free to ask, but you might have better luck in #ubuntu+1 -- this channel is used for coordinating testing, so not many people idle here listening for questions :/
<caglar_> ok I will try the other channel
<bladernr> caglar_:  sorry, wasn't trying to sound harsh, asking because of what fader_  said.
<ameetp> fader_, bladernr: any of you run into problems with ubuntu server when you don't select grub?
<bladernr> more likely to find answers that are ISO/installer related in here right now, where you'll probably have better luck in +1 for more related things
<bladernr> ameetp:  did you set your single char password?
<bladernr> sigh... I need to just stop.
<fader_> ameetp: Er, not sure what you mean, "don't select grub"
<fader_> ameetp: What are you seeing?
<bladernr> ameetp:  I did a couple server runs later, but no I did not notice any issue at all
<bladernr> err... earlier, not later
<bladernr> crap... gotta throw some clothes on and run to the store before it closes... bbiab
<ameetp> fader_: got the option to install grub, but if you say 'No' the screen just goes blank and nothing happens
<fader_> Ah, hmm I haven't tried that one
<fader_> ameetp: IIRC it *should* take you through the reboot stuff after that; I know I tried it around beta time and didn't get hung up
<charlie-tca> and you can't go into rescue mode on the server cd to fix grub, either
<ameetp> fader_: yeah that's what I thought.
<ameetp> fader_, bladernr, charlie-tca: If you guys get a chance, could you double check and let me know
<charlie-tca> Sure. but it might be a while
<fader_> ameetp: I'm actually about to bolt and make some food before my blood sugar drops to 0, so it'll be a while for me too
<charlie-tca> ameetp: does it matter which arch?
<fader_> I'll kick off a server install before I do and come back to punch grub in the face though
<charlie-tca> fader, you gonna run 32bit or 64bit?
<fader_> charlie-tca: Heh, I was waiting for you to pick one :)
<fader_> charlie-tca: I'll grab 64
<charlie-tca> Okay, I will run 32bit
<ameetp> thanks fader and charlie-tca.  I've only tried it on 64 bit
<charlie-tca> ameetp: any particular install? I am not familiar with server anymore
<fader_> ameetp: My install is running... I'll come back in an hour or two to check out grub and let you know
<charlie-tca> Mine is started, I'll try to stay with it
<ameetp> charlie-tca: I was trying the encrypted LVM one, but I don't think it matters... But I am checking now ;)
<fader_> In the meantime, fader needs food badly
<fader_> BBIAB
<ameetp> hmm... it worked this time on server amd64.  Maybe I fat fingered through the screens
<charlie-tca> ameetp: I have the question "Install the GRUB boot loader to the master boot record?"
<charlie-tca> Is that when I say no?
<ameetp> yeah, then manually specify the partition or place you want it
<charlie-tca> Okay, where should it go?
<charlie-tca> or does it stay empty?
<ameetp> on the next screen you specify where it goes
<charlie-tca> Right, I have that screen now. that is the one I leave empty now/
<charlie-tca> ?
<ameetp> I specified /dev/sda
<charlie-tca> It doesn't care
<charlie-tca> I left it empty, but it is finishing the install
<charlie-tca> Locked on the reboot, since there is no GRUB installed
<ameetp> yeah, you need specify something
<charlie-tca> Okay, but it never blanked out
<ameetp> ah okay
<ameetp> good to know
<charlie-tca> I will run it on hardware in about an hour
<ameetp> charlie-tca thanks for trying this
<ameetp> I need to get some food
<ameetp> bbiab
<fader> ameetp: I can confirm charlie-tca's report... ubuntu-server amd64 default install on virtualbox
 * fader goes to eat his tasty-smelling food. :)
<areeda> Hi,  If I want to run an ISO test, should I use the Daily or the Maverick RC?  just want to verify
<bladernr> areeda:  you need to use the current iso
<bladernr> areeda:  if you look at the top of the test case you select (for example: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/result/4650/58 ) you'll see a download link that points you to the right ISO image.
<bladernr> otherwise, you need daily-live/current/*.iso or daily/current/*.iso depending on the ISO you want to test
<areeda> Thanks but that's my question: which one do we defines as the "current" iso,.  I think you answered my question
<areeda> What is the difference between daily and daily-live?
<bladernr> heh... honestly, I'm not entirely sure... I think the chief difference is that daily images are spun daily, while daily-live are spun AT LEAST daily, but maybe more than that... but that's just a guess.  The DVD images are dailys but also have the LiveCD environment (I originally thought the diff was liveCD vs debian-installer)
<bladernr> but I never paid enough attention to the two, I just sync them all automatically and test away.
<areeda> great!  I'll start downloads of daily then go make dinner.
<areeda> Thanks again
<bladernr> sure!  cheers
<charlie-tca> when you look in http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/ under each version, there is a directory called "current" which has the latest image
<charlie-tca> Daily is the alternate installer image, daily-live is the destkop image that most people will download
<bladernr> charlie-tca:  where is it that I can cause server to fail like ameetp was describing?
<bladernr> I'm sitting at a "configure grub" screen in d-i that is simply asking if I want to install to mbr
<bladernr> charlie-tca:  NM... saw it in the scrollback
<charlie-tca> that's it. Tell it no
<bladernr> yeah, then tell it /dev/sda
<charlie-tca> The failure was a blank screen when hitting enter after saying no at that screen
<bladernr> ahhh... didn't see that.  Selected "No" and got the screen to enter the location for grub, so I entered /dev/sda
<bladernr> now it's ready to reboot.
<charlie-tca> yup
<bladernr> got grub and it's booting
<charlie-tca> The failure was not getting the screen you could enter the location on
<bladernr> ahhh... yeah, didn't get that
<bladernr> err... didn't fail like that
<charlie-tca> neither can anyone else yet. I will try a hardware install next
<charlie-tca> Ubuntu alternate images - 32 & 64 done except ltsp
<charlie-tca> Hardware server encrypted LVM running now
<charlie-tca> 386 server - encrypted LVM on hardware passed
<charlie-tca> back in an hour to finish up 64bit xubuntu tonite
<areeda> What speeds do you typically get downloading an iso image?  Seems to me it was pretty good last time by right now I'm only getting 40KB/s and I still get decent rates on other sites.
<bladernr> ok... 31 tests knocked out... time to go to bed I think...
<skaet> bladernr,  thanks for all your efforts on the tests!   Sleep well.   our shift over here is starting to wake up....
<ara> good morning all!
 * skaet is delighted by how many test cases have been covered already when she woke up.  very cool!!
<skaet> good morning ara
<ara> good morning skaet
<ara> skaet, already at the office?? is too early for you!
<skaet> ara, working from hotel room.  Jet lag has its uses ;)
<ara> skaet, yeah :)
<skaet> ara, from a quick scan of the bugs on the scoreboard,  looks like ubiquity is the problem child for the release.
<ara> skaet, yes, apparently oem-config is not working for some people
<ara> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/650703
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 650703 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "OEM config appears to work but user setup is not run after reboot (affects: 2) (heat: 500)" [Undecided,New]
<skaet> yup,  more than that.  Will bounce you the ones I'm seeing...
<skaet> in particular, am a little concerned about the translation side as well.
<skaet> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/629061
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 629061 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 1 other project) "Desktop is in english after an installation in French (affects: 1) (heat: 106)" [Undecided,New]
<ara> skaet, OK, I will start my day with an installation in Spanish to see if I can confirm the issue
<skaet> is this still a valid issue?  do we have positive proof translations work for some languages and the issue is localized.
<skaet> thanks ara. :)
<skaet> I'll bounce some others to your inbox, as well.   The one on the plan to discuss with robbie and colin this morning.   ;)
<ara> skaet, thanks
<ara> skaet, I will ask for more information to Jean Baptiste, he did not mention if he had internet connection or not, which historically has had side effects on lang packs
<skaet> ara,  good thing to confirm.   didn't know about the side effect, but it makes sense.
<ara> skaet, French is included in the CD, so it should be mostly in French even if he hadn't Internet connection. But the more information, the merrier
<skaet> ara, indeed.  :)
<alourie> good morning
<ara> jibel, related to bug 629061, is this happening with current images as well?
<ubot4> ara: Bug 629061 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/629061 is private
<ara> (the bot seems broken, the bug is public)
 * jibel reading the report
<ara> it was filed 5 days ago
<jibel> oh, that's my report. It was filed 1month ago and 5days ago.
<jibel> yes, latest zsync
<jibel> as of yesterday evening.
<jibel> I resynced this morning and retried the LiveCD installation and it's still broken.
<jibel> Don't you see that in spanish ?
<ara> but always using Wubi?
<jibel> no, livecd too
<ara> jibel, mmm, weird, let me check one thing
<ara> (I don't see that in Spanish)
<ara> jibel, I know what's happening, let me comment the bug
<ara> jibel, well, when launchpad becomes r/w again...
<jibel> The "language & Text" dialog is in French, in "Language for windows and menus" 'Français is the only value in the list, but the langpacks are not installed
<ara> the thing is that French is not in the CD, so it has to be installed from the Internet
<ara> jibel, but bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/656037 is preventing that
<ubot4> ara: Error: Bug #656037 is private.
<ara> everything has the same root cause
<davmor2> morning ara, I doubt I'll be able to do any testing I'm afraid no spare time
<jibel> ara, right, I confirm that
<ara> davmor2, OK, no worries
<alourie> folks, if I update my Maverick-pre right now, I will get to the latest, right?
<ara> alourie, yes
<alourie> thanks ara
<alourie> wow, it's done
<alourie> so it was pretty up to date I guess :-)
<sulumar> Greetings
<ara> hello sulumar, welcome
<sulumar> before i start doing something useless
<sulumar> is there anything that needs to be tested on 10.10
<sulumar> ?
<jibel> We are currently testing ISOs. You'll find the list of test cases http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/
<jibel> You can start by any uncovered test case.
<sulumar> ok ill download Xubuntu alternate and test it to start
<ara> sulumar, great, thanks
<ara> sulumar, you can mark the test as "Started" in the tracker
<sulumar> Idiot question; how to mark the test as started
<ara> sulumar, have you open an account in the tracker?
<sulumar> i have
<ara> then, log in, and select the testcase you are about to start
<ara> you can submit your result as "Started"
<sulumar> ok done
<ara> great
<sulumar> ok done
<marjo> sulumar: welcome to qa team!
<sulumar> thx
<sulumar> expoiting the advantages of a laboratory machine setup for virtualisation
<marjo> sulumar: nice
<sulumar> an i7 with 12gb ram isnt too bad to virtualize ubuntu
<marjo> sulumar: good to know
<marjo> sulumar: nice system
<sulumar> sadly not mine and i can only use it until december
<marjo> sulumar; glad you have it available now; very timely
<sulumar> at home i am under Fedora LXDE on 512 MB ram. A 12 Years old machine
<sulumar>  Install (auto-resize) Xubuntu alternat: Passed
<sulumar> Next one
<sulumar> resizing the disk is kinda slow
<ara> sulumar, yes, that's normal
<ara> it is not a trivial task to do :)
<sulumar> well it works, thats what matters. Test Passed
<sulumar> now for the encryption one
<sulumar> until there nothing went wrong
<sulumar> wasnt there a meeting yesterday ??
<ara> yes, there was
<sulumar> is the report allready avidable
<sulumar> ??µ
<ara> not yet, I guess charlie-tca will send it today
<sulumar> good
<sulumar> another good news ist that the Xubuntu Alternate i386 passed all mandatory testcases without a singel bug
 * ara -> lunch
<sulumar> passing to the mandatorys of Ubuntu Studio
<sulumar> its kinda funny to make iso testing that way
<pbaxter> hello all
<pbaxter> what do i have to change to upgrade to ubuntu 10.10 from lucid?
<sulumar> execute update-manager -d from command line
<pbaxter> thanks
<charlie-tca> Good mornig
<jibel> Morning charlie-tca
<ara> morning charlie-tca
<jibel> what's the package to report bugs against kubuntu in general ? e.g when testing the LiveCD the desktop completely freeze after a few minutes.
<charlie-tca> Doesn't kubuntu still use ubiquity?
<charlie-tca> or rather, casper
<jibel> never mind, I'll use kubuntu-netbook
<bladernr> morning all :-)
<ara> good morning bladernr
<hggdh> yo bladernr
<bladernr> :-)
<bladernr> holy ara, hggdh
<bladernr> errr... hola, not holy
<bladernr> sigh
<hggdh> but holy does make sense in regards to Ara :-)
<bladernr> it's true
<hggdh> applying it to me, it is quite a stretch, though
<jibel> good morning bladernr!
<bladernr> heh...  well, maybe in the terms of "Holy crap, hggdh what have you done now?!  or "Holy Cow, hggdh , who is that svelte older lady chatting you up at the bar?" :-)
<bladernr> jibel:  morning!
<pedro_> lol
<charlie-tca> ara: that shutdown issue with xubuntu, hardware or VM?
<ara> charlie-tca, kvm
<charlie-tca> Okay. I haven't seen it in hardware
<charlie-tca> Xubuntu Desktop 64 will need a respin. It is still oversized on the testing candidate
<ara> everything is likely to need a respin
<hggdh> bladernr: what old lady, sir
 * hggdh has no recollection of that event
<bladernr> heh...
<hggdh> :-)
<skaet> hi ara,  just finished talking with cjwatson.  We're waiting for the ubiquity builds to upload and then the image builds will start.  Est. is about 1.5 hrs, before the first images roll off.
<ara> skaet, thanks for the update
 * charlie-tca will be gone from about 18:00 UTC for the day today.
<bladernr> skaet:  is that a respin of everything?
 * bladernr just noticed that the kubuntu dvd images disappeared while he was in the middle of syncing them
<charlie-tca> ara: yes, I will get the QA meeting notes and logs out today
<hggdh> ara: we are missing the UEC tests in the QA tracker
<ara> who usually posts those?
<ara> is ttx?
<ara> hggdh, I am asking him about it
<bladernr> ara:  are we respinning every image? if so, shouldn't we kill the tracker for now?
<ara> bladernr, it shouldn't be me who decide that
<ara> skaet, ^?
<bladernr> ara:  just noticed that kubuntu DVD download links have disappeared, but the cases aren't marked as respinning...
<bladernr> :(
<alourie> ara: great screenshot of the first experience. I thought maybe adding screenshots from the first release for comparison :-)
<skaet> ara, bladernr,  we're respinning them all.  I'll go in and kill the ones in the tracker now.
<bladernr> skaet:  ahhh, thanks.
<skaet> sorry,  was in discussion about the grub bug
<bladernr> skaet:  no worries... I can well imagine what it's like over there today... I don't envy you ;-)
<skaet> :)  its quite interesting actually,  learning alot as I go,  which is cool.
<bladernr> excellent!
<skaet> ara, bladernr  - images disabled now.
<charlie-tca> Thanks, skaet.
 * ara needs to step out for some errands. She will be back in about 1 hour
<ara> ubuntu alt posted
 * pedro_ syncing
<hggdh> new server images posted
<fader> hggdh: I'm not sure but they might end up getting respun again, so you might want to wait a few minutes
<ara> my alternate installation failed, due to some uninstallable packages
<hggdh> fader: hope springs eternal...
<fader> Hehe
<fader> hggdh: My hope is that cjwatson has figured out bug 641259... he is making optimistic noises about it right now :)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 641259 in grub2 (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 2 other projects) "grub does not appear to load after maverick post-beta install (affects: 12) (heat: 82)" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/641259
<hggdh> fader: yes, but keep in mind that cjwatson is usually making noises/grumbling, so it is all question of how one interprets it...
<fader> hggdh: Yes, but usually his noises aren't this happy sounding :)
<hggdh> ooohhh
<ara> no panic, wrong image
<fader> hggdh: In fact, sounds like it's not going to require a respin, so ignore what I said earlier
<hggdh> fader: you see -- hope, etc...
<marjo> fader,hggdh: cjwatson has a proposal for a workaround
<fader> Hehe
<fader> marjo: Indeed, he and I have been speaking
<marjo> and then maybe you can try it on one or a couple of systems before we go for dinner (will make me feel better)
<hggdh> what, going to dinner?
<marjo> hggdh: yes, i do have to eat a little and drink a little
<marjo> ttx is proposing indian food
<hggdh> marjo: oh, that is good, and London has pretty good indian restaurants!
 * hggdh meanwhile watches 4 systems install the new ISO server image
 * skaet just posted kubuntu-alternate,  kubuntu-desktop
 * skaet got the blessing from cjwatson, and have restarted the arm-* builds too.
<njin> hello, i'm testing ubuntu amd64 2010107, everythings ok, but at the start just after grun i've modprobe fatal error ....kernel 2.6.35..-generic. then plymouth stat regularry. In logs don't seems to be nothing relevant, but can you tell me where to look to found track of this ?
<njin> Are someone having this?
<njin> Thanks
<xdatap> hello. I just received notification for an Ubuntu Netbook Test but the image doesn't exist. Ubuntu Netbook Edition [20101007]: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/info/4705
<xdatap> Is it going to have another respin?
<ara__> xdatap, the image exists
<xdatap> ara, oh, now it works. Let's sync :)
<ara> :)
<highvoltage> is edubuntu dvd really rebuilding?
<highvoltage> (iso.qa says so)
<bladernr> so before I start up again... are the things that are present really present, or is there another respin in the works (looking at the Kubuntu stuff for now)
<ara> jibel, have you tried installing in French with the latest builds?
<jibel> ara, I'm testing it now.
<jibel> installation in French is fixed with the latest iso and sources.list is correct.
<skaet> \o/
<bladernr> What the heck is AzBot and why am I getting messages from it when it bans someone?
<marjo> edubuntu, mythbuntu posted
 * fader starts re-syncing
<marjo> fader: thx!
<fader> marjo: Go to bed! :P
#ubuntu-testing 2010-10-08
<marjo> fader: install at 45%
<fader> marjo: It's like crack... you'll just want to install another, and another
<fader> We need to have an intervention
<marjo> fader: i can't quit now; it's "almost done"
<charlie-tca__> Xubuntu 64bit Desktop image still has to be downsized. It is too big for a cd
<fader> charlie-tca__: CDs are so 20th century anyway
<fader> :)
<marjo> fader: apw calls them "those round things"
<charlie-tca__> exactly! Xubuntu appeals to those with older equipment
<charlie-tca__> Many of us can not boot from usb even
<fader> I wonder if we'll get to the point of something like a 'minimal' CD and then only larger images or network installs
<fader> It's so tough to stay on one CD :/
 * stgraber didn't have to care for CD space for a while with Edubuntu ;)
 * sbeattie wishes our dvds would let you choose which variant you wanted to install, as well as offer both i386 and amd64 versions.
<fader> sbeattie: Maybe the blu-ray edition can do that ;)
<fader> OTOH, that would mean respins for a single flavor would mean retesting everything
<charlie-tca__> yup
<charlie-tca__> But what's a little test or two, right? ;-)
<fader> Heheh
<fader> bladernr: Still testing?
<bladernr> yeah
<bladernr> fader:  I sho' am
<fader> bladernr: You know nobody's catching up with you at this point and you can take it easy, right? :P
<bladernr> someone's gotta get them done ;-)
<bladernr> I can't stop
<bladernr> must keep testing
<bladernr> I told you... I sometimes have trouble stopping
<bladernr> heh
<bladernr> I built a mirror of cdimages today...
<bladernr> well, last night when I was up till 2am doing tests... built it while waiting for installs
<bladernr> tweaked it today and mirrored cdimages... now I think I'm going to turn it into a satellite.
<bladernr> how cool would that be? heh
<fader> Hehe
<fader> I had great plans about testing during the day today but they didn't pan out... lousy work getting in the way of ISO testing
<fader> :P
<bladernr> sigh... but ISO testing IS work
<bladernr> but I know how it is with all those "phone calls" you are on all the time ;-)
<bladernr> hrmmm... I think that oem-config just fired... holy cow... it worked!
<fader> Nice!  I've been staying away from those this time, after nobody could reproduce the bugs I found last time :/
<fader> bladernr: Plus I just have to 'think' a lot, like hggdh
<fader> ;)
<bladernr> I reproduced them on 4 different ISOs... (d-i and ubiquity for Kubuntus)
<bladernr> problem is, I reproduced it again on 64bit kubuntu alt... but not on 32bit alt... so now I gotta go back and double check 64bit alt :(
<bladernr> in any case, I'll stay up late working on these tonight, then I'll do some more tomorrow and I'm cutting out around 3 or 4 so I can head up to Virginia
<fader> Fun plans for the weekend?
<hggdh> fader: oh, I think! Then I must exist, I guess
<fader> hggdh: Secret code :)
 * fader remembers you thinking a lot at UDS
<fader> Okay folks, I'm calling it a night.  I'll pick this back up in the morning, I hope
<fader> Ciao!
<hggdh> fader: thinking, or *drinking*?
<bladernr> hggdh:  both, as I remember it
 * bladernr is drinking now
 * hggdh is not...
<charlie-tca__> Studio 386 full lvm encrypted seems much longer than the RC was
 * charlie-tca__ might be just tired, too.
<charlie-tca__> Got studio 386 encrypted finished. Going to sleep now. Will test more tomorrow
<ara> good morning all
<ara> good morning jibel
<jibel> Good morning ara
<jibel> I've tested the French install yesterday evening and it's okay now.
<jibel> good news.
<ara> jibel, yes, I just did an installation in French now
<jibel> the sources.list is correct too,
<ara> yes, the only thing is that, without internet connection, it keeps trying downloading the langpacks, failing one by one, and making the installation much slower
<ara> bug 656713
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 656713 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Ubiquity tries to get lang packs from Internet, even though there is no connection (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/656713
<jibel> I found something else, in the previous version of ubiquity, the was a stage were you could enter 'advanced settings'
<jibel> IIRC, you could enter your proxy settings in this page.
<jibel> this page has been removed ?
<jibel> How can I set my proxy settings during initial installation ?
<ara> mmm, good point, I guess that's been removed, but ev should confirm that
<ara> I am going to start now with Kubuntu DVD 64bits
<ara> just finished syncing
<jibel> okay, I'm replaying the wubi testcases this morning.
<ara> good morning marjo
<marjo> ara: good morning!
<marjo> ara: had to respin kubuntu last night due to image being too big for CD
<ara> marjo, OK. I am starting now testing Kubuntu DVD
<marjo> ara: thx!
<charlie-tca> Good morning, everybody
<jibel> Good morning charlie-tca
<pedro_> morning charlie-tca
<pedro_> bonjour jibel
<ara> good morning charlie-tca, pedro_
<pedro_> buen dia ara
<jibel>  buen día pedro_
<jibel> ara, there's no wubi netbook testcase ?
<ara> jibel, no, there isn't
<jibel> how frustrated I am !
<ara> jibel, why is that?
<ara> jibel, did you just finish it?
<charlie-tca> Good morning, pedro_ , ara, jibel
<jibel> ara, yes :( I think I'm done with the wubi installations, I'll go for the wubi upgrades now.
<ara> jibel, you can put a comment under wubi ubuntu i386, i.e., saying that you also installed netbook edition
<hggdh> morning, sorry for being late
<ara> good morning hggdh
<charlie-tca> Good morning, hggdh
<hggdh> good morning ara, charlie-tca
<jibel> Good morning hggdh
<primes2h> Good morning hggdh!
<primes2h> 'Morning ara.
<ara> hey primes2h
<hggdh> heh
<hggdh> jibel, primes2h: cheers
 * ara goes for a late lunch
 * hggdh goes for a late breakfast
<charlie-tca> jibel: I have to ask, what language did you want "About Xfce" to be in?
<jibel> charlie-tca, french
<charlie-tca> Oh, Okay. Thanks
<jibel> charlie-tca,  the other tabs are in french except this one and the licenses
<jibel> I won't ask you to translate the licenses tough :-)
<charlie-tca> Maybe I should have the report carefully. It looks like you did say that too
<jibel> charlie-tca, no problem
<jibel> charlie-tca, I haven't filed a report but in the menu "Raccourcis (Shortcuts)/Search for files" Search for files is not translated (it should be "Rechercher des fichiers...")
<charlie-tca> A lot of these translations come from Xfce; go ahead and file it. I will forward it to them
<charlie-tca> they are doing better than in the past.
<jibel> charlie-tca, yes, that's why I didn't filed it yet, there are a few untranslated menu entries and it needs a translation review.
<charlie-tca> Okay. I will just go to them and request an update on the translations overall instead of seeing all those reports come in
 * ara is back from lunch
<ara> any news?
<marcavis> Hello guys... do the window resizing arrows (the mouse pointer becomes those when over a window edge) seem more difficult to get for any of you in Maverick?
<marcavis> Totally subjective, so I don't know if there was any change or if I'm just crazy ;)
<charlie-tca> ubuntustudio 32 and 64 rebuild finished
<stgraber> fader: did you really install edubuntu without testing the live session or did you just forget to report the result for that one ?
<fader> stgraber: I did, because I was having persistence bugs that nobody else could reproduce
<fader> I think my test rig is broken
<jibel> ara, I think the wubi testcases are all covered (including upgrades), what's priority now ?
<ara> jibel, rest of upgrades need love
<jibel> ara, okay, lets go for the upgrades
<ara> jibel, your expertise ;-)
<charlie-tca> I can not get studio 64 to partition
<charlie-tca> hmm, screwed up configuration here. I got it working now
<hggdh> ara__: I am going to download the xubuntu alternate amd64, and run the install (resize) test
<ara__> hggdh, if you want to go for another one, feel free, I can cover that one
<charlie-tca> I have studio 32 and 64 going here
<hggdh> ara: OK, I will shop for another
<charlie-tca> hggdh: How about xubuntu desktop 64?
<charlie-tca> or 386, rather
<hggdh> charlie-tca: can do either
<charlie-tca> 386 needs help
<hggdh> right now I am downloading amd64, but I can stop and grab the i386
<hggdh> will do
<charlie-tca> tied my own stuff up with ubuntu studio dvd's
<hggdh> charlie-tca: np, downloading xubuntu i386 now
<hggdh> (server is done, finally ;-)
<charlie-tca> thanks
<charlie-tca> only an hour left to finish my edubuntu 64 download
<ara> charlie-tca, \o/
<charlie-tca> only 6 1/2 hours !
<hggdh> charlie-tca: it seems I cannot test the xubuntu i386 -- my machine hangs when running KVM and X
<hggdh> charlie-tca: sorry
<charlie-tca> no problem
<charlie-tca> thanks for trying
<hggdh> I think it is my old friend "CPU stuck for 61s" OOPS
 * hggdh *really* has to get a better laptop
<charlie-tca> oooo! That is a really mean bug, too
<hggdh> yeah. I had been out of it since pretty much the beginning of the Maverick cycle... Now I may have it again...
<hggdh> will try again, but I will probably be offline for a while, if it gets stuck again
 * ara starts to feel a bit tired
 * charlie-tca thinks ara should be "a bit" tired by now
<charlie-tca> This has been a long two weeks
<charlie-tca> or maybe only one week?
<ara> hopefully 10.10 is going to be a great release, so it pays off :)
<charlie-tca> I agree. It will be great release!
<bladernr> OK... I think I've done enough damage for this release cycle...
<charlie-tca> studio 64bit done
<bladernr> happy testing everyone... and happy release day (early).  I'm off to Virginia for a family thing
<charlie-tca> Have fun
<bladernr> charlie-tca:  hope so (as much fun as one can have with one's in-laws anyway)
<charlie-tca> heh
 * ara starts syncing xubuntu desktop i386
<jibel> anyone to test edubuntu upgrades ?
<charlie-tca> I don't have any old images, and at 6+ hours each to download...
<jibel> the same here, and still 1 hour to to the end of xubuntu upgrades
<charlie-tca> Well, I'll start with downloading the 64bit image, then
<charlie-tca> Finished studio 32 and 64
<charlie-tca> Downloading edubuntu 64bit 10.04 for upgrade test
<ara> OK, guys, time to go to bed
<ara> good night!
<charlie-tca> Good night
<charlie-tca> Thanks for your help
<ara> charlie-tca, thanks to you!
<charlie-tca> be back in an hour
<jibel> xubuntu upgrade 32bit done.
<jibel> xubuntu livecd done
<jibel> xubuntu upgrade 64bit done
<jibel> xubuntu install entire disk done
<jibel> xubuntu autoresize done
#ubuntu-testing 2010-10-09
<jibel> xubuntu manual partitioning done
<charlie-tca> WOW
<charlie-tca> Thanks a bunch
<charlie-tca> Only 2 hours left on my edubuntu 64 download, and then I can start the 386
<jibel> I'm finishing i386 upgrade, and then there's nothing left that I can test.
<jibel> ubuntu i386 upgrade done. I've my cup of ISO testing for today
<jibel> good night folks!
 * Claudinux help
<marjo> ping skaet
<skaet>  pong marjo
<marjo> persia: ping
 * marjo waves
<marjo> anybody available to test remaining test cases? http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/all/notcompleted
<marjo> stgraber: can you please check out the links to images on iso.qa.ubuntu.com? they seem to be busted
<jibel> marjo, I can cover the edubuntu i386 upgrade, downloading + testing will take around ~7 hours, I'll post the results this evening if it's not too late.
<jibel> marjo, I'm not sure to be able to do the amd64 at the same time.
<marjo> jibel: thx
<persia> marjo, Hey.  What's up?
<marjo> persia: i was trying to get help on testing for kubuntu desktop on omap
<persia> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/test/4739 ?
<marjo> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/test/4739
<marjo> persia: yes
<marjo> mpoirier tested mobile images, but i don't think he tested desktop
<marjo> persia: i submitted https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/657281
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 657281 in ubuntu "Kubuntu Maverick on Omap3 & Omap4: screen goes black and never comes back (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<marjo> on his behalf
<persia> I suspect it rather to be a race condition between the software rendering system and the system idle timers :)
<persia> Ugh: seems that image didn't hit my mirror filters.  I'll start a download.
<marjo> persia: thx much!
<persia> I can't test both images: only http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/ports/daily-preinstalled/current/maverick-preinstalled-desktop-armel+omap.img.gz
<persia> No, thanks to you for giving me hardware to test this :)
<marjo> persia: oh yeah!
 * charlie-tca dropped his testing setup last night, still trying to put it back together
<marjo> sbeattie, ogra_ac, stgraber: anybody can test http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/test/4693 ?
<marjo> hi sulumar!
<sulumar> Hello everyone
<Sulumar> thats better
<Sulumar> Just trying out that tiny little command line Tool known as irssi
<marjo> Sulumar: here are the uncompleted tests we could use help with: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/all/notcompleted
<marjo> anybody have amd64 systems?
<marjo> sulumar: welcome back
<sulumar> accidentally closed the terminal
<marjo> sulumar: here are the uncompleted tests we could use help with: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/all/notcompleted
<sulumar> ill do some on monday im blocked on a 512 MBRAM Fedora Machine
<sulumar> monday ill be back at the Labs with the I7 that is better to do those tests
<sulumar> sorry
<marjo> sulumar: np
<charlie-tca> marjo: I have a 64bit system
<marjo> charlie-tca: you're setup is back together again?
<charlie-tca> well...
<charlie-tca> I can make some thing happen
<marjo> charlie-tca: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/all/notcompleted
<charlie-tca> I can try for that edubuntu upgrade in 64bit today
<charlie-tca> migration assistant and ltsp are not possible with this setup
<marjo> charlie-tca: do you have amd64?
<charlie-tca> yes
<charlie-tca> athlon 64, 2.2
<marjo> ah ok, but you can't help w/ MA and ltsp
<marjo> understood
<marjo> charlie-tca: how about http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/result/4737/28 ?
<sulumar> exit
<charlie-tca> If you need it. It will take about 6 hours to download
<marjo> charlie-tca: yes, please; if you don't mind
<charlie-tca> Okey dokey.
<marjo> charlie-tca; thank you sir!
<charlie-tca> no problem
<persia> marjo, Bad news: it's not possible to complete a "Live" testcase on the kubuntu-desktop-omap image: it's a preinstall, so I can only test an installed image (after completing the oem config stuff).  Do you care much at this point?
<Sulumar> god that thing is complicated
<marjo> persia: no, but thanks for the update
<marjo> persia: can you please submit your test result on iso.qa.ubuntu.com
<persia> marjo, When the testing completes: I just logged in now :)
<marjo> persia: thx
<hggdh> marjo: I am trying the Ubuntu LSTP test
<marjo> hggdh: thank you sir!
<hggdh> marjo: my pleasure
<charlie-tca> hmm, my download of Ubuntu dvd is still 8 hours to go. This could take a while
<persia> OK.  OOM killer kills Kubuntu Desktop with 256MB.  I'm unsure this qualifies as test failure, given that it's less than the minimum required memory, but I can't complete the kubuntu-desktop/omap test.  Any opinions?
 * persia has a working installed system, just can't seem to run the Kubuntu interface
 * persia decides to pass the image, as the issues are all on first boot post-install, rather than with the image.
 * hggdh still installing for the LSTP test
<marjo> hi folks, the iso testing is looking good
<marjo> anybody available to do: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/all/untested
<Sulumar> good to hear
<marjo> jibel's already started http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/result/4747/124
<marjo> charlie-tca's started http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/test/4746
<charlie-tca> and if they have 64bit capability or either dvd, feel free to jump in
 * charlie-tca has kind of a slow connection. the Ubuntu 64bit dvd will take another 5 1/2 hours just to download so he can start the test.
<charlie-tca> The edubuntu upgrade is proceeding nicely, though. upgrading 10.04 now
<marjo> jibel, charlie-tca: can you please mark your tests as started? thx!
<charlie-tca> did
<jibel> already done
<charlie-tca> refresh to see them?
<jibel> there are 2 easy targets: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/result/4725/141 and http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/result/4693/25 , anyone ?
<cyphermox> jibel, I'm taking xubuntu alternate amd64
<jibel> cyphermox, Great! thank you
<marjo> cyphermox! thx for joining the party
<marjo> hggdh: what to do about: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/result/4696/497?
<marjo> hggdh: daviey says you would normally cover that, right?
<Daviey> Well.. /me covers it from development, Carlos gives it the QA awesomeness
<hggdh> marjo: my fault, it seems I forgot to mark it done
<hggdh> I ran it yesterday
<marjo> hggdh: ah nice
<marjo> hggdh: have you marked it done now?
<hggdh> already marked it done
<marjo> hggdh: thx!
<hggdh> yw
<stgraber> marjo: I'll do the LTSP testcase
<marjo> stgraber: thank you
<marjo> has anyone tested Migration Assistant?
<cyphermox> marjo: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/result/4725/141 <-- done
<marjo> cyphermox: thx! can you please mark it passed?
<cyphermox> already did
<marjo> cyphermox: thank you!
<stgraber> hey heno!
<heno> hey stgraber! how's it going?
<heno> I'm just stopping in to get the pulse of the release :)
<stgraber> heno: very good and you ?
<heno> stgraber, good - working a fair bit with openerp these days for our internal systems
<stgraber> heno: hmm, ok. I'm actually working on moving away from OpenERP recently (well, technically a tinyerp 4 with a few backports from openerp 5) ;)
<heno> interesting. OpenERP 6 is working quite nicely for us so far
<stgraber> yeah, we considered moving to openerp 6 and basically rewritting all our custom modules but we then decided it'd probably take less time to go with more specialized tools for our different departments and work on the syncronization between these instead (something like: sugar crm, some HR tool and redmine for project management)
<stgraber> though openerp 6 seemed quite decent, the web interface seems a lot better than it used too but in our case it'd have taken too much effort porting our old tinyerp 4 code to openerp 6 (compared to the time to integrate 3 separate tools)
<heno> makes sense
<charlie-tca> About 3 more hours for the edubuntu 64 upgrade test
<stgraber> charlie-tca: highvoltage is also doing both edubuntu upgrade at the moment (though his laptop is currently frozzen, upgrading both isn't a good idea it seems ;))
<jibel> highvoltage, which arch are you testing ? I'll have finished i386 in a few minutes.
<highvoltage> jibel: i386 and amd64, although amd64 is almost done and i386 isn't that far yet
<jibel> Finished edubuntu i386 upgrade
<highvoltage> jibel: whohoo
<marjo> heno: the ISO testing is going quite well; thx for checking in!
<heno> hey marjo - well done :)
<marjo> heno: thx! always shooting for 100% test coverage, but always a challenge
<heno> indeed. rare hardware is usually the problem
<marjo> hi folks; Migration Assistant tests are still not covered
<marjo> heno: yes, in this case omap3 and omap4, but we found testers yesterday and today
<marjo> LifeLiner: welcome! any chance you can help with Migration Assistant testing?
<marjo> jibel: can you cover Migration Assistant?
<jibel> marjo, I'm on it together with the rescue alternate i386. I'm starting by i386 then will do amd64
<marjo> jibel: nice! thx for covering
<jibel> marjo, I won't be able to cover "VMWare Easy Install"
<marjo> jibel: understood
<highvoltage> edubuntu amd64 upgrade is fine
<marjo> hggdh: will you be able to run iSCSI server tests?
<marjo> highvoltage: thx for the update
<hggdh> marjo: let me see if I can build the environment, give me a few min
<marjo> hggdh: thx
<jibel> charlie-tca, are you still on Ubuntu DVD amd64 live session ?
<charlie-tca> still downloading
<jibel> okay
<jibel> marjo, m-a test cases both failed :(
<charlie-tca> me is glad he isn't the only one that quits here.
<charlie-tca> this connection is no good
<charlie-tca> w00t! only 2 1/2 hours left on the Ubuntu DVD download
<highvoltage> charlie-tca: heh, what kind of connection do you have!?
<hggdh> still battling sicsi :-(
<charlie-tca> slow
<hggdh> heh
<charlie-tca> :-)
<charlie-tca> It's Quest DSL
<charlie-tca> Fastest connection I can get here without going commercial
<charlie-tca> all the way up to 159KB/s now :-)
<highvoltage> ouch :)
<charlie-tca> I know. I moved the end of June. Went from 700MB/s to this
#ubuntu-testing 2010-10-10
<hggdh> ah. Just lost a filesystem when trying to set up a machine for iscsi :-(
<marjo> hggdh: sorry to hear that
<marjo> hggdh: can you recover?
<hggdh> nope... I have a backup, though. But I am so pissed right now that I decided to reinstall the whole thing
<marjo> hggdh: i've never heard you so upset, please don't let iSCSI testing give you unnecessary stress
<jibel> marjo, both m-a testcases failed :(
<marjo> jibel: sorry to hear that
<hggdh> marjo: I am going to drink a glass of wine now, it should help ;-)
<marjo> jibel: from windows 7
<marjo> ?
<jibel> yes, windows 7
<jibel> there's no option during installation to import data from windows
<marjo> hggdh: i recommend a nice bordeaux or cabernet sauvignon (napa valley please)
<marjo> jibel: ack
<hggdh> :-) well, guess what... it _is_ a cabernet sauvignon from Napa valley indeed
<marjo> hggdh: i like your taste
<hggdh> marjo: I have to say your taste is also very good
<hggdh> jibel: ^
<marjo> jibel, hggdh: the iso test coverage looks very good; so close to 100%!
<marjo> just waiting on charlie-tca on live session for amd64
<hggdh> marjo: and my bloody iscsi
<charlie-tca> Still got another hour to the download
<marjo> charlie-tca: ack
<charlie-tca> Bloody slow internet
<jibel> hggdh, marjo is right, your taste is good, but I'm not native from Bordeaux but from Champagne.
<marjo> jibel: you and ttx are lucky
<hggdh> argh! Now I cannot open the CDROM enclosure
<hggdh> life is stacked against me
<hggdh> why is it we (on the server arena) cannot have a nice grub display shown on cold-boot? I cannot, simply CANNOT get grub to stop booting
<marjo> hggdh: have you talked to ttx & cjwatson about that?
 * charlie-tca thinks this channel seems like the wrong place to ask
<marjo> charlie-tca: well, i meant in the appropriate channel, of course
<charlie-tca> lol
<charlie-tca> sorry, marjo . I meant that to hggdh
<marjo> charlie-tca: hggdh just uses this channel to vent his frustrations on whomever might be around
<charlie-tca> Yeah, we all one channel for that :-)
<marjo> and you and i are foolish enough to pay attention to his rantings
<charlie-tca> Excitement building! only 30 minutes left on my download
<charlie-tca> If it makes him feel better that someone is listening, it's okay
<hggdh> I think this is being brought up already. But it surprised me that I cannot interrupt grub
<marjo> charlie-tca: it does
<hggdh> marjo: I am afraid I will not be able to test iscsi now, given that I am stuck on boot (mountall fails and does not return), I cannot interrrupt grub, and the CDROM refuses to open the door
<marjo> hggdh: understood; thanks for trying so valiantly
<hggdh> I will keep on trying, but better not to rely on me. Very sorry
<marjo> hggdh: np; you tried your best; now enjoy your weekend
<jibel> I have my dose of testing for today, good night folks !
<marjo> jibel: good night and thx!
<marjo> hi micahg
<micahg> hi marjo, can I help with something?
<marjo> any chance you can help with the very few remaining test cases?
<micahg> marjo: I can try
<charlie-tca> Hey, I made it! live session is working from the dvd
<micahg> marjo: can you point me in the right direction?
<charlie-tca> signed off
<marjo> charlie-tca! excellent!
<marjo> charlie-tca: thank you
<charlie-tca> you are welcome
<marjo> micahg: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/all/notcompleted
<charlie-tca> Seems like a long time
<marjo> charlie-tca: you got us to 100% of mandatory test cases
<micahg> marjo: is a VM good enough?
<marjo> hggdh: ^^^
<marjo> micahg: for those remaining test cases, you need to set up iSCSI on a server
<micahg> marjo: oh, I don't have the hardware for that
<micahg> I could probably run through the VMWare test case if you need that done
<marjo> or have access to VMWare Easy Install
<marjo> micahg: yes, that'd be great
 * micahg looks for VMWare download...
<micahg> marjo: is the open source version of VMWare workstation good enough?
<marjo> micahg: yes, should be
<micahg> k, downloading
 * micahg is lost, doesn't seem to have workstation even though it says it does
<charlie-tca> Do I have to have scsi drives to run those iscsi tests? or can it be faked?
<marjo> hggdh: ^^^
<charlie-tca> Trying it in VBox, anyway
<persia> You don't need SCSI drives to do iSCSI testing.
<persia> You *do* need to configure another host to be an iSCSI server.
<charlie-tca> Oh, yeah?
<persia> Yeah.  I don't know precisely how that works, but I know iSCSI is a network layer system.
<persia> So one defines a (potentially virtual) block device on one device, and then serves that over the network to the device being installed.
<persia> Essential for servers for SAN-like environments.  More questionable for Desktops, given the flexibility of LTSP, but not unused in some environments.
<persia> the "iscitarget" package seems related
<persia> http://www.howtoforge.com/using-iscsi-on-ubuntu-9.04-initiator-and-target is probably out of date
<charlie-tca> Well, that seems pretty involved for my pea-brain tonight
<persia> Do we have a testcases project on which we can report bugs with testcase descriptions?
<persia> charlie-tca, http://testcases.qa.ubuntu.com/Install/ServeriSCSIRoot/KVMExample might help (although it would be nice to have a non-KVM example (or non-local-KVM)
<charlie-tca> Thanks persia
<charlie-tca> umm, I don't think we do have anywhere to report a bug. It is a wiki, isn't it?
<persia> Well, sure, but it's a lot easier for me to say "Needs documentation on how to set up for non-KVM or non-local KVM environments" about a specific test case than to learn the system, write the necessary doc, and link it :)
<persia> Mind you, it's only useful if people want a bug tracker to use for tasklists.
<charlie-tca> true
<charlie-tca> It is just that I seem to recall seeing something about a testcase bug, and that was the answer given
<charlie-tca> But that page looks like I can do it
<persia> The more I encounter these things, the more I think that preparing the testcases and documentation (and integrating them with each other and with the existing environment) should be a required part of accomplishing a specification.  Unfortuantely, adding "requirements" to volunteer efforts (and moreso to efforts funded by corporate entities whose agendas may differ from that of Ubuntu) is tricky.
<charlie-tca> I really like that reference to "here" in line 4
<persia> That probably ought be a link :)
<charlie-tca> I thought so too. But, at least there is some help :-)
<charlie-tca> hm, might have to adjust my firewall for this too
<persia> If you're doing it in KVM, you shouldn't (as it ought never get off the KVM network).
<persia> If you're doing it for real, maybe :)
<charlie-tca> Trying to do it in VirtualBox
<persia> Aha.  Good luck!
<charlie-tca> so far, so good
<charlie-tca> thanks :-)
 * persia misses kqemu
<hggdh> charlie-tca: you also need a partition/device to be used as an iscsitarget. This is where I screwed up...
<charlie-tca> I think I am gaining on it.
<hggdh> persia: I was wondering the same re. tests and requirements
<persia> hggdh, Can't one just use a image file?
<persia> hggdh, the entire idea->specification->implementation->testing->documentation->support process probably needs a good look, and some documentation.  I'm not convinced that anyone has a vision of how that is currently supposed to work.
<persia> Even if we assume that we can't force folk to do stuff, we ought at least be able to set up worklists of stuff needing doing for each bit.
<hggdh> persia, charlie-tca: see http://www.howtoforge.com/using-iscsi-on-ubuntu-9.04-initiator-and-target -- there is a step-by-step there
<charlie-tca> Trying to follow that and the testcase at the same time
<persia> Is that up to date?  I worried it might be old.
<hggdh> persia: even more -- we should guarantee that every single test has at least one (ideally) two persona with the necessary hardware
<hggdh> the iscsi doc is a bit dated, but seems not much changed
<persia> Finding people with hardware isn't that hard.
<persia> We used to sustain the "Laptop Testing Team", where folks would document their laptop, and each laptop model had someone primarily responsible for it.
<persia> Most folk were happy to volunteer for the prestige of being responsible for a laptop (and Canonical helped by sending ~20 folks laptops to get it started)
<persia> But it fell apart because the communication channels from the folks responsible for each device to the folks responsible for the code to make the device work broke down.
<hggdh> it is more than laptops now it is, for example, having an iscsi server (and at least one iscsi target), it is having capable armels, opla2, etc
<hggdh> it is having a Windows box and access to VMWare ESX somewhere
<hggdh> etc, etc
<persia> opla2?
<hggdh> daarn! omap3/4
<hggdh> heh
 * persia is fairly sure this isn't a reference to Ostrich pancratic phosphiolipase A2
<persia> That's a subcategory of "capable armels", and the "omap4" target doesn't exist yet, as far as anyone can tell.
<hggdh> nope, it is a reference to that famous TV show anchor -- Oplah Win<something>
<hggdh> yes, I understand that. But the number of different hardware/configuration only increases
<persia> But we do have folk with armels: myself (although it doesn't have enough RAM), rlamiero, GrueMaster, probably more (although I don't see much traffic from the rest here).
<hggdh> there you go. You tried, but your armel is not up-to-task, the others did not pop in (AFAICR)
<persia> GrueMaster was talking about testing in -release.
<GrueMaster> Testing now.
<hggdh> thank you, GrueMaster
<persia> I think rlamiero ran out of time being awake doing UbuntuStudio testing (I think he did ~65% of the testcases)
<hggdh> but the argument is still valid: we have to revisit the whole process
<GrueMaster> I'm also pulling kubuntu-mobile to see what the issue that reported is all about.  Could be nothing.
<persia> (plus there's an annoying bug with the bootloader that means the base image won't work on rlamiero's hardware)
<persia> hggdh, My argument is that we need to focus on recruitment of folk, and spreading the message to the support teams so that the set of "supported" stuff matches the set of "tested" stuff.
<hggdh> this is my view also, persia
 * persia has seen too many cases where someone actively working on and testing something has been told "unsupported" (often with graphics tablets, joysticks, or other input devices, but still)
<hggdh> I would go farther, and try to guarantee that the message is not only passed around, but enforced
<persia> There's no potential for enforcement, really.
<persia> That's the issue with volunteer projects (yes, some people are paid, but the big 4-5 companies that pay folk all have slightly different goals, so from a project perspective, they are still volunteers)
<hggdh> indeed
<hggdh> but -- for example -- now I know I should have set one of my servers as a iscsi host/target a _long_ time ago, instead of trying it today and finding a series of problems
<hggdh> that ended up with a dead machine, until I perform surgery and replace the CDROM drive
<charlie-tca> okay, my two VBox machines are talking, now if only it will come back to something more than a blank screen
<charlie-tca> heh, it is supposed to continue the install, right?
<persia> supposed to do so :)
<charlie-tca> Well... Maybe I haven't waited enough. I will just have to see :-)
<charlie-tca> I think I did something wrong
<charlie-tca> This has been a rough week for testing. lost one cd-rw, one motherboard, all my VBox setups, and can't follow directions
<charlie-tca> Well, thanks for all the help. I will have to try this when I am not exhausted, I guess. I am sorry.
<persia> charlie-tca, Sleep well :)
<marjo> folks: thanks to everyone who helped out with the ISO testing!
<marjo> ISO Testing Results: 100% test image coverage; 100% mandatory test cases done; 99.9% optional test cases
<marjo> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/all/all
<persia> marjo, We need better docs for iscsitarget :)
<marjo> persia: ack
<alourie> good morning
<alourie> or, rather, good day
<marjo> congratulations on 10.10 release everyone! great job on the testing QA front
<alourie> wow, is it out??
<alourie> main site says it is...
<marjo> alourie: go for it!
<alourie> marjo: sure, I think it will take about 2 minutes, as my system is quite up to date
<marjo> alourie: nice; enjoy
<alourie> yea :-)
<sulumar> Happy Release everyone
#ubuntu-testing 2011-10-03
<brendand> morning jibel
<bdmurray> jibel: in bug 856786 i'm lead to believe the screen reader works for you?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 856786 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Many pages read 'live underscore installer frame' (affects: 1) (heat: 236)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/856786
<charlie-tca> bdmurray: the screen-reader install does work now, and a11y in 2d is good. 3d still fails
<bdmurray> charlie-tca: so bug 825238 is Fix Released?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 825238 in casper (Ubuntu P-series) (and 3 other projects) "screen reader does not start in a11y installation (affects: 1) (dups: 1) (heat: 14)" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/825238
<charlie-tca> We did get most of the spoken text fixed
<charlie-tca> I think that is fixed, but orca sometimes does fail to speak after the restarty
<charlie-tca> s/restarty/restart
<charlie-tca> It starts at the "try ubuntu" "install ubuntu" screen if Ctrl+s is hit after the drums play
<charlie-tca> I will be changing the test case this week, to make it match the actual procedures in Oneiric
<charlie-tca> bdmurray: I will clear that bug today, when I do another install. The ones I did over the weekend worked, though
<jibel> bdmurray, I confirm what charlie-tca said. I think 825238 can be closed. orca sometimes doesn't start after a reboot but thats a different issue.
#ubuntu-testing 2011-10-06
<danfrincu> is mago still working on ubuntu natty?
<danfrincu> I get an error "from xpresser import xutils
<danfrincu> ImportError: cannot import name xutils
<danfrincu> xutils is installed as a package
#ubuntu-testing 2011-10-07
<skaet> have started populating the ISO tester now.
<skaet> ubuntu desktop, alternate 20111007 posted
<skaet> wubi posted
<skaet> kubuntu alternate 20111007 posted
<skaet> xubuntu alternate 20111007 posted
<skaet> kubuntu desktop 20111007 posted
<skaet> lubuntu alternate 20111007 posted
<skaet> ubuntu-studio 20111007 posted
<skaet> xubuntu desktop 20111007 posted
<skaet> mythbuntu desktop 20111007 posted
<skaet> ubuntu server 20111007 posted ( with known 'xen-linux-system' has no installation candidate)
<skaet> lubuntu desktop 20111007 posted
<skaet> ubuntu dvd 20111007 posted
<skaet> kubuntu dvd 20111007 posted
<skaet> edubuntu dvd 20111007 posted
* jibel changed the topic of #ubuntu-testing to: Currently testing Oneiric Pre-Release images | http://qa.ubuntu.com/testing/iso-testing/ | http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com
<danfrincu> hello, anyone has knowledge of running automated unit tests with mago?
<danfrincu> I'm running into an NameError: name 'skip' is not defined when running ./bin/mago -a gcalctool
<danfrincu> any pointers or where to look next would be appreciated
<danfrincu> issue was due to -a
<danfrincu> removed it and test worked
<aendruk> Is this where I can get help with the System Testing utility?
<ara> aendruk, what kind of help do you need?
<aendruk> The utility doesn't appear to be able to make any kind of network connection. The HTTP connection test fails, and it's unable to submit my test report to Launchpad.
<ara> aendruk, are you connected with wireless or ethernet?
<aendruk> I'm on a wireless connection. The utility is on the step named "wireless/wireless_connection", and when I click "Test Again" it displays the message "HTTP connection: Failed".
<ara> aendruk, and while doing that test, do you have connection to the internet? can you browse the web
<ara> aendruk, I need to step out now for about half an hour, I will get back to you
<ara> brendand might be able to help as well
<aendruk> Alright, thanks for your help.
<brendand> aundrek - can you try going into /usr/share/checkbox/scripts and running './network_check'
<aendruk> That displays "HTTP connection: Success".
<brendand> aendruk - can you try deleting ~/.cache/checkbox and running System Testing again?
<aendruk> That didn't seem to affect it. I still get "Failed" within the utility and "Success" when running the script.
<brendand> aendruk - you don't have any kind of firewall setup do you?
<aendruk> I do have UFW enabled, but there are no blocked connections in its log. Wireshark detects HTTP connections to 91.189.92.168 when I run the script, and only DNS lookups for my local IP address when I click the Test Again button.
<brendand> aendruk - the only difference there might be between running the script in System Testing an running it on its own is the name of the process it came from, i guess
<brendand> aendruk - is wireshark telling you what process the requests are coming from?
<aendruk> It doesn't capture that kind of information.
<brendand> aendruk - what about networking/internet? that uses a different script. does it pass?
<aendruk> That passes.
<brendand> aendruk - ok. but that's just pinging the gateway (probably your router)
 * brendand scratches head
<brendand> aendruk - if it's possible/safe can you take UFW down and try again?
<aendruk> I did try that, and it still didn't help.
<brendand> aendruk - ok. thanks
<aendruk> I've got to take off for a few minutes, but I'll keep working on this when I get back. Now that I know a little more about how the test is being run this is the kind of problem I should be able to figure out on my own.
<aendruk> Thanks for your help.
<brendand> aendruk - no problem
<nagappan> cr3, jibel, anybody noticing this ? I upgrade yesterday my Ubuntu 11.04 to 11.10, my X is not coming up and so the networking as well, currently I changed the /etc/network/interfaces to have eth0 entry and updating the package
<nagappan> I think, my packages weren't upgraded properly due to ruby package conflict
<nagappan> I had ruby 1.8 and 1.9.1
<nagappan> now after removing it, more packages are being upgraded
<nagappan> it keeps waiting for my network to come up
<nagappan> waiting up to 60 more seconds for network configuration
<nagappan> my Ubuntu 11.10 is completely unusable :-( I need my X :-D
<nagappan> I have NVidia driver installed
<nagappan> it pops up with the NVidia logo
<nagappan> and everything blank after that
 * nagappan checking Xorg.0.log
<nagappan> my Xorg.0.log looks okay, http://pastebin.com/06NxYvZm
<nagappan> If I remove my xorg.conf, I get nv module not found
<nagappan> I copied xorg.conf from previous installation
<nagappan> as the upgrade doesn't have any such file
<nagappan> when I login through console, I always get 'System restart required', even though I rebooted the system more than 5 times now !
<nagappan> unable to connect system bus: Failed to connect to socket...
<skaet> jibel,  posted ubuntu daily-live with compiz/lightdm fix.  (20111007.1)
<skaet> ubuntu, kubuntu arm pre-installed images posted
<jibel> skaet, ack, syncing
<skaet> jibel,  alternate should be available shortly, DVD started.
<skaet> ubuntu alternate 20111007.1 posted
<skaet> jibel, ubuntu dvd 20111007.1 posted
<skaet> jibel wubi 20111007.1 posted
#ubuntu-testing 2011-10-09
<njin> Hello, is the tracker down ? server iso.qa.ubuntu.com.
<stgraber> njin: works fine here
<njin> oh yes, now is up here too, thanks
<jibel> hggdh, no more red balls for server testing \o/
<jibel> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/oneiric-server/
<hggdh> jibel: indeed :-)
<hggdh> Now I still have to find out about the gray(?) balls
<hggdh> the 5-second delay did not work
<jibel> yellow you mean ? grey are disabled tests.
<hggdh> yellow, yes
#ubuntu-testing 2012-10-01
<czajkowski> jibel: ping
<czajkowski> jibel: can you reply when you're about, the team name ubuntu-qa actually belongs to a locoteam Qatar as does #ubunt-qa we pointed this out a while back to people but it wasn't changed and now the team is active they are requesting the names for them as all locoteams follow a strict naming and iso channel set up
<smartboyhw> Ah.......
<smartboyhw> czajkowski, good info
<czajkowski> so this team cant be set up correctly which is having a knock on effect on other areas.
<jibel> czajkowski, I think the irc channel #ubuntu-qa is freee, we moved everything to ubuntu-testing a while ago. I don't know if there was anything planned and what can be done for the ML. balloons can you help ? ^
<jibel> *free
<czajkowski> jibel: ok curretly that channel automaticaly redirects folks here
<czajkowski> we would also need to rename your team https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-qa
<czajkowski> ubuntu-testing or something
<czajkowski> as again this is the iso code for the locoteam
<smartboyhw> czajkowski, er balloons got a testing team already
<czajkowski> well something will have to be changed :)
<jibel> czajkowski, I understand. QA is also Quality Assurance :) That'll need some discussion. We can talk with balloons when he's up as he is now in charge of the QA community where these channels belong to.
<czajkowski> jibel: ok just pked you as you're the owner on LP
 * smartboyhw thinks balloons has already done enough
<czajkowski> but would like to clear this up ASAP as the team cant set up other things till the LP part is also resolved.
<jibel> czajkowski, sure, no problem, thanks for bringing this up.
<smartboyhw> czajkowski, er actually balloons want to trash the LP ubutnu-qa team I think:P
<czajkowski> smartboyhw: lets hear from him till then
<jibel> smartboyhw, right, looks like the right time to do it :)
<smartboyhw> jibel, :P
 * smartboyhw wonders where is balloons today
<silverarrow> hi
<phillw> hi silverarrow I keep missing you! only the PPC server edition got a Beta2 release, we were still chasing the graphic chip issues that affected both nVidea (one bug) and Radeon (totally different bug)....
<silverarrow> do you know if ubuntu should have a side panel in live cd?
<silverarrow> i am in yesterdays daily
<phillw> as they manifested them selves similarly, it has taken some time to work out what is wrong. The nVidea one should be sorted, I'm just awaiting a final decision as to where to chase the other issue up.
<phillw> silverarrow: I have not tested Ubuntu this cycle.
<silverarrow> I used the suggestion in the mail, seem to work
<silverarrow> live video=radeonfb:1024x768-32@60
<silverarrow> and coherent destop !!
<phillw> silverarrow: if you ask on #ubuntu+1 they sould be able to answer the question about side panel... be polite and be patient on that area (I know you always are :) )
<phillw> balloons: are you about today at all, or is it (m)eating all day? :)
<balloons> phillw, meating :-)
<balloons> but not all day
<balloons> there is hackery as well
<phillw> give me a ping if you get free :)
<balloons> phillw, ping
<phillw> balloons: I need permission to edit / re-write sections of the ppc server... some of the tests are wrong and some are N/A
<balloons> ahh..
<balloons> well, we keep version history, so rollback is easy :-)
<phillw> I have enough time with the sole server-ppc tester (one of the lubuntu dev type people) to get this done. Question is, will server-ppc be accepted if the tests it is asked to perform be okay?
<balloons> there was discussion just the other day about server ppc
<balloons> I am not remembering it persay sadly
<balloons> however, what do you mean accepted?
<phillw> for example... "Check if you have an Intel i386 or AMD64 chipset"
<balloons> as in a build published? It won' t be a a supported build, but you know that :-)
<phillw> balloons: it was just as beta2 was heading out and Kate accepted that as ppc issues were graphical and the server would install it would pass.
<phillw> but Kate does want a full set of 'passed'. It was then I was told some of tests are factually incorrect
<phillw> balloons: so there is no point testing and approving server-ppc?
<balloons> phillw, no it's important to get the tests correct
<balloons> else the release team won't let it go
<balloons> I just wondered what you meant by 'accepted'
<phillw> balloons: Check if you have an Intel i386 or AMD64 chipset will always fail.
<balloons> yes, if you change the tests, just make sure you can pass them
<balloons> that's the goal.. good tests, that make sense, and you need to meet to ship an image
<balloons> obviously they need work
<balloons> :-0
<phillw> I'll pull them onto the sandbox, and go through them on a VM.
<phillw> the guy who pointed it out is busy Mon - Thur, he used to grab an hour out on Wednesday for the Lubuntu weekly meeting. So, if I can get all the ducks in a row for server-ppc, it will be okay?
<phillw> balloons: btw, how long do we get for RC? both in theory (which has failed every time) and in practice for the RC?
<balloons> I don't see why not. I can help you make sure the testcases are updated if needed and are all properly marked
<balloons> but you should have the power to do all of that :-)
<balloons> we technically only have a final rc
<phillw> the person approving them is a sys admin for a large company... if he passes them.. they're good to go :D
<balloons> I don't know if they will decided to do anything between now and then
<balloons> as far as deadlines for testing
<balloons> so I would say you'll have the usual week.. but even more if you start early :-)
<phillw> balloons: that was not quite what I meant... the release candidates for milestones were 'supposed' to come out on Fridays, that would allow people the weekend to test.
<phillw> we have not had that.
<balloons> ohh
<balloons> heh
<balloons> yea, not a good thing
<balloons> i dont' see that happeneing anymore this cycle
<phillw> balloons: and on the good news side, PPC seems to be settling down. I just need to ask Adam if he would pull together the various bits and pieces so I can go ask #ubuntu-x about getting a fix into the regression that occured.
<phillw> balloons: poke
#ubuntu-testing 2012-10-02
<silverarrow> anyone awake?
<silverarrow> */join radeon
<silverarrow> I'm attempting a install now
<phillw> silverarrow: I am awake
<silverarrow> good
<phillw> silverarrow: which set of instructions are you follwong?
<silverarrow> are you handy with driver packages and unusual solutions?
<silverarrow> I think wxl made it
<phillw> silverarrow: I do not have a PPC
<silverarrow> the live radeonfb.....something
<silverarrow> but you do have a head
<silverarrow> hopefully
<wxl> i didn't find it
<wxl> greg did
<silverarrow> and are clever with this stuff
<wxl> i found the nouveau alternative
<silverarrow> nouveua?
<silverarrow> which one was that?
<phillw> silverarrow: wxl can you please test https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-ati/+bug/1058641
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1058641 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (Ubuntu) ""No devices detected" radeon regression" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<silverarrow> I am installing now, 12.04 is deleted
<phillw> it is real easy patch.
<silverarrow> I will
<silverarrow> i am slighly worried about wireless drivers
<wxl> nouveau = nvidia
<wxl> if you have radeon it's irrelevant
<wxl> the radeon machine i'm borrowing i can't instlal to
<wxl> if i can test live we're good
<silverarrow> I have access to routuer, but not here
<silverarrow> aha
<wxl> so i can't help with that one phillw sorry
<silverarrow> i have radeon
<wxl> altho wait
<wxl> maybe i can
<silverarrow> are yoiu familiar with "install alongside LTR 12l.04" option ?
<phillw> wxl: my CAPS in my email are really intended, ppc people either stop mentioning their individual successes an get a solution that works accross the board, or there will not be a 12.10 PPC release. Can you go and bang some heads together, please?
<phillw> I have a Nvid one via kernel, and a proposed radeon via x-term.
<phillw> time is running out.
<silverarrow> I am at home , with my iBook, I can work with you
<silverarrow> i am installing now,
<silverarrow> and it seems to work !!
<wxl> that solution greg proposed will work for all radeon chips
<wxl> it's likely this will too
<wxl> i think that people are mentioning individual success but with multiple people reporting the same thing it is pretty across the board
<phillw> wxl: i NEED  proposal to take to the ubuntu-x team... and I need it about last week :(
<silverarrow> it will be implemented in the live CD boot stage ?
<silverarrow> phillw: so right away?
<silverarrow> I am not clever enough to work out solutions
<phillw> wxl: when the improvements knocked out both chip sets, it was a nightmare. So many bugs were being reported.
<silverarrow> I can test, and do all suggestions
<silverarrow> and I am here all day for days now
<balloons> phillw, pong
<phillw> We lost two staging cycles over it
<silverarrow> i can take time to work with pcc every day
<phillw> we really do need to nail this down now. I honestly believe we have enough information to do so.
<phillw> hiyas balloons
<silverarrow> can I painlessly install Ubuntu alongside Lubuntu, and test all fine?
<phillw> silverarrow: as a tester, you may fail to realise just how important you are :)
<silverarrow> maybe
<wxl> anyone know a pastebinit type program for images?
<balloons> hiya
<phillw> silverarrow: indeed you can, but dependant on the spec of your PPC you may find Ubuntu is too hungry for resources
<silverarrow> i have an iBook that are still some use, I see several posts on my model on the forum
<phillw> wxl: http://imagebin.org/
<wxl> NOT A COMMAND LINE PROGRAM
<silverarrow> now for fist bootup after install
<phillw> wxl: in that case, Im sorry.. no... balloons do you know of such a site?
<wxl> NOT A SITE
 * phillw runs off for a ciggie :)
<phillw> wxl: I know... a command!
<silverarrow> so how do I activate wireless without wired web connection? b43 drivers
<balloons> imgur
<silverarrow> serisouly, I have been on that subject all day and half of yesterday
<wxl> silverarrow: no can do
<wxl> i thought i explained that to the mailing list in elaborate detail?
<silverarrow> i see
<balloons> imageshack used to be big back in the day
<silverarrow> there has to be a way to get the b43 package on a usb stick?
<silverarrow> from a windows computer
<wxl> sure
<silverarrow> and it would hopefully install in lubuntu
<wxl> well you don't install "it"
<wxl> per se
<wxl> you use b43-fwcutter to cut it out and install it
<wxl> once you have the files
<silverarrow> hmm
<silverarrow> ...
<wxl> btw i've never actually done this but i know enough about it to have a vague idea of how it owrks
<wxl> balloons: any ideas that don't require javascript?
<balloons> for image hosting/
<balloons> what are you trying to do?
<balloons> imageshack.us might not
<wxl> do this in terminal
<silverarrow> what?
<wxl> HOW WEIRD
<wxl> the screenshot looks decent
<silverarrow> we should get all the ppc guys on irc
<silverarrow> which might get things rolling
<phillw> balloons: you free for an a quick PM while the PPC team take over -testing?
<silverarrow> draft them to irc
<phillw> silverarrow: I really do wish we could arrange a session on IRC meeting to get things chatted about and plot a way to the final release.
<silverarrow> trouble with the fwcutter for powerpc
<silverarrow> it just isn't anywhere
<wxl> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1043518/comments/50
<wxl> there
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1043518 in linux (Ubuntu Quantal) "live cd is unusable due to video degradation with the splash boot option enabled" [High,Fix released]
<wxl> tons of info for you, phillw
<wxl> run with it
<wxl> also i note there are others complaining it doesn't work
<phillw> wxl: that bug is dead.. Why do I have keep saying so?
<wxl> um
<wxl> it's not dead
<wxl> thats my point
<wxl> the supposed fix doesn't work for me
<wxl> nor others who have left comments
<silverarrow> this channel are all right, people should appear whithout worry about anything?
<silverarrow> is*
<phillw> wxl: look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1043518/comments/48 and then https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1043518/comments/50
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1043518 in linux (Ubuntu Quantal) "live cd is unusable due to video degradation with the splash boot option enabled" [High,Fix released]
<phillw> the fix was for #48.
<wxl> 48 says it works
<wxl> 49,50 say otherwise
<phillw> your bug is nothing to do with anything but nVid, which is a small %age of PPC graphic chip sets. the other is an 'X' bug.
<wxl> dude
<wxl> look at the bug:
<wxl> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1043518
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1043518 in linux (Ubuntu Quantal) "live cd is unusable due to video degradation with the splash boot option enabled" [High,Fix released]
<wxl> see "linux" ?
<wxl> not x
<wxl> linux
<wxl> and yes, this is isolated to nvidia, which is well established in the comments
<phillw> wxl: ::SIGH:: the fix is for nVidia.
<wxl> IT DOESN"T FIX IT
<phillw> the bug that looks the same, is for a totally different GPU.
<phillw> wxl: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-ati/+bug/1058641
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1058641 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (Ubuntu) ""No devices detected" radeon regression" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<wxl> i get the feeling either you don't know what i'm talking about or vice versa or both
<wxl> i'm not worried about that one
<wxl> i don't have an nvidia chip
<wxl> i mean i don't have a radeon chip
<wxl> you're making me crazy phillw
<phillw> wxl: in which case... ignore https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1043518
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1043518 in linux (Ubuntu Quantal) "live cd is unusable due to video degradation with the splash boot option enabled" [High,Fix released]
<wxl> also i refute your assertion. most of the ppcs out there are aluminum g4s, all of which could optionally come with radeon or nvidia
<phillw> as it has exactly ZERO to do with your issue?
<wxl> right, and that bug is nvidia only it seems
<wxl> AND IT DOESN"T WORK
<wxl> the LINUX bug is related
<wxl> the whole comments, everything, talks about nvidia and nouveau and is a bug against the kernels and the fix attempts to solve the driver issue
<wxl> so it's everything to do with my issue
<phillw> wxl: yes, it is.. changes have been made... I do follow the chat, but for Radeon, it is 'X' who need to fix it. It will not be fixed via kernel.
<wxl> the x bug does not
<wxl> maybe i'll write this up to the mailing list and maybe then this will make sene to you
<phillw> wxl: do so... i see not one mention of Nvidia on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-ati/+bug/1058641
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1058641 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (Ubuntu) ""No devices detected" radeon regression" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<wxl> nor do i because i'm not talking about that bug
<wxl> you're obsessed with it, apparently, but i haven't mentioned it this entire time
<phillw> wxl: which radeon bug is your favourite? Only rule is.... no mention of nVid bugs, as that was kernel, and Radeon is 'X'.
<silverarrow_> I am online
<wxl> ok here we go phillw
<wxl> run this:
<wxl> w3m -dump https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1043518 | grep -ci nvidia
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1043518 in linux (Ubuntu Quantal) "live cd is unusable due to video degradation with the splash boot option enabled" [High,Fix released]
<phillw> wxl: I don't have a ppc machine
<wxl> (tells you how many times the word nvidia turns up on that page)
<wxl> you don't need a ppc machine
<wxl> just a linux machine
<wxl> give it a shot
<phillw> so there is little point me trying.
<wxl> or i could spoil the punchline if you prefer
<wxl> FIFTEEN
<wxl> how can the bug not be about nvidia when it's mentioned fifteen times?
<wxl> change the nvidia to radeon and you get 1
<wxl> it's not a bug about radeon
<wxl> the x bug is
<wxl> not the linux bug
<wxl> the bug relevant to my symptoms is the linux bug
<silverarrow> is server down or slow for downloading packages?
<silverarrow> 70 minutes to dowload b43 stuff
<silverarrow> !
<silverarrow> should I post an email suggestion a irc meeting, just to see what the respons is+
<silverarrow> how do you load or reset a new driver for wifi?
<silverarrow> there is no ppc package for b43 firmware?
<silverarrow> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<wxl> anyone have a clue what the default user/pw would be for the lubuntu alternate cd?
<smartboyhw> Dunno
<wxl> for ubuntu maybe? :)
<smartboyhw> wxl, no alternate for vanilla Ubuntu:P
<wxl> oh well
<smartboyhw> phillw, you know?
<phillw> nope, there should be no password.
<smartboyhw> phillw, how about user then? wxl also needs that
<phillw> there should be no user / password to install the alternate. You set them up as part of the install.
<phillw> wxl: did the self check on the md5sum come up as okay?
<wxl> phillw, smartboyhw: nevermind question. pebkac.
<silverarrow> where is the x but we are to test?
<smartboyhw> silverarrow, er....I don't understand what are you asking:P
<silverarrow> phillw linked to a bug, and I thought I bookmarked it
<silverarrow> but apparently not
<smartboyhw> silverarrow, what bug is it?
<phillw> silverarrow: give me a moment
<smartboyhw> silverarrow, find the irclogs then in irclogs.ubuntu.com :P
<silverarrow> normally I could do that, but xchat and 12-04 is all gone
<phillw> silverarrow: you got radeon or nvidia chip set?
<silverarrow> radeon
<phillw> silverarrow: head over to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-ati/+bug/1058641
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1058641 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (Ubuntu) ""No devices detected" radeon regression" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<silverarrow> thanks
<silverarrow> hi
<silverarrow> I am in pidgin from quantal
<silverarrow> finally !!
<silverarrow> pidgin seems to work better this time
<silverarrow> hi
<GridCube> hi
<silverarrow> how are ou GridCube
<silverarrow> I am finally getting somwhere with quantal
<GridCube> :) thats nice, but this is not a channel for random chatter :)
<silverarrow> ture
<silverarrow> true
<silverarrow> I am onto a bug
<GridCube> fire then :D
<silverarrow> it seems to be fine on my hardware though
<GridCube> someone might help you
<silverarrow> bug #1058641
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1058641 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (Ubuntu) ""No devices detected" radeon regression" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1058641
<silverarrow> I booted and installed yesterdays download, and have not noticed anything
<njin> hallo phillw, when i launch Abiword in Lubuntu it start focused (with blinking cursor) but won't type, I've to click on the sheet to have it working. is this a bug in Lubuntu or abiword ?
<silverarrow> I can type all fine in abi
<silverarrow> not yet installed libre
<silverarrow> njin: did you launch in terminal?
<silverarrow> I got this error message WARNING: gnome-keyring:: couldn't connect to: /home/taoseeker/.cache/keyring-IobUNG/pkcs11: No such file or directory
<silverarrow> but it launched fine
<silverarrow> not sure what that is about
<silverarrow> we seem to call on phillw
<phillw> silverarrow: I'd report the issue you see against lubuntu, at least that way Julien will get to see it.
<wxl> wuz the deal?
<wxl> i get those gnome-keyring errors occassionally too but they seem to affect nothing
<silverarrow> not sure yet
<silverarrow> I got it when I launched abiword in terminal
<wxl> i know better and should report it but i don't sweat it
<wxl> bigger fish to fry
<silverarrow> just to check with njin
<silverarrow> I could post my xorg.0 log though
<silverarrow> if it is any help on the 1058641 bug
<wxl> bug 1058641
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1058641 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (Ubuntu) ""No devices detected" radeon regression" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1058641
<wxl> what symptoms do you get? can you boot, with no special parameters, to the desktop?
<silverarrow> after install I seem to be fine
<silverarrow> I used the suggested fix for radon
<silverarrow> live video=radoenfb...somthing
<wxl> which one? the video=radeonfb:1024x768-32@60?
<wxl> right, what if you don't use it?
<silverarrow> yes
<silverarrow> I don`t use it after install
<silverarrow> and all seems fine
<silverarrow> I have the 1 of october daily
<wxl> hm
<wxl> if you still have the disc, could you try booting to the live session with no parameters?
<silverarrow> and this is the first time I have managed to boot live and install at all
<silverarrow> I could
<wxl> if you can boot to the desktop with no special parameters, even if the screen is a little funky, you don't have the symptoms of that bug
<silverarrow> right now?
<wxl> but it might be useful to say as such and make sure to be clear what chip you have (lspci | grep VGA)
<wxl> do it when you like; it's your time XD
<silverarrow> I have tried before, with or with out all the suggest fixes
<wxl> ok so the important thing is to post your results
<njin> phillw, is already know that the checkmark in ubiquity -preparing to install is not working, it only change colour but the checkmark don't appear
<wxl> aas the bug report is written it should affect all radeon chips. so you could reply and say "i have such-and-such chip and i can boot to livecd and to desktop without needing to do anything, not even using special boot parameters"
<njin> silverarrow, same error for me if launched in terminal
<wxl> which AT LEAST makes it so they can narrow down which chips are affected and which are not
<wxl> which is where the nvidia bug seems to be heading
<silverarrow> i have no idea about the nvida driver
<silverarrow> or xorg hickup
<wxl> don't worry about nvidia; you dont have one
<silverarrow> graphics seem to be difficult all over
<silverarrow> I started a download, will boot cd as soon as it finishes
<silverarrow> I want to do the testing right
<silverarrow> not sure what phillw can make use of
<silverarrow> and julian
<phillw> silverarrow: when you have an iso, if you use zsync you will find it downloads faster as zsync will only download the stuff that has changed.
<silverarrow> I like the wireless signal indicator
<silverarrow> it works this time
<silverarrow> in 12.04 it was always greyed out
<silverarrow> now signal strength shows
<silverarrow> pidgin doesn't crash, which probably never was a ppc issue
<silverarrow> swas is excessive on this install
<silverarrow> swap
<silverarrow> wxl, coars pixeled desktop, the odd orange font, and nonworking installer
<silverarrow> in other words, the same
<wxl> so sounds like what i got
<wxl> and the video=radeonfb: should fix it
<njin> can someone confirm bug 1060396
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1060396 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Lubuntu, check mark not showed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1060396
<wxl> njin: what checkbox? any? give me an example
<njin> wxl, any
<wxl> lxterminal → preferences → allow bold font looks fine
<wxl> so, no, anti-confirm
<wxl> ;)
<njin> then it is expected working so, without checkmark inside ?
<wxl> there's a checkmark inside that example i gave you
<njin> ok, then is a bug in ubiquity
<wxl> find another dialog with the same prob
<njin> wxl, screenshot attached
<wxl> njin: let me try this a different way. i am on an install right now. it's the most up to date 12.10 can be. i can check a bunch of dialogs if you like, but checking ubiquity isn't as easy.
<wxl> ah, yes, that seems to be the new thing
<wxl> i'm trying to think about what other dialogs i've seen it in but i have seen it
<wxl> not sure if it's a bug or intended
 * phillw goes and finds some superglue to keep silverarrow in the room :)
<silverarrow> why are there no alsamixer?
<wxl> no alsamixer?
<silverarrow> yeah, glue might help
<silverarrow> no
<wxl> i got one here
<silverarrow> can I have it?
 * wxl hands it to silverarrow 
<silverarrow> thanks
<wxl> wei8rd tho
<wxl> alsamixer loads but apt-cache policy alsamixer doesn't work
<silverarrow> I have " no such..."
<silverarrow> ppc needs loads of small fixes
<silverarrow> !!!!!!!!
<wxl> duh
<wxl> alsamixer is in package alsa-utils
<silverarrow> I see
<silverarrow> isn`t utils only the gui
<phillw> is it missing from the seed?
<silverarrow> for launch in menu I mean
<silverarrow> phillw: it isn`t even planted you mean?
<silverarrow> ...and it will not sprout until spring now
<phillw> silverarrow: pretty much. if not planted, it will not appear on your install ISO, thus cannot grow on your system.
<wxl> there is never a gui
<wxl> the gui is yucky and no one likes it
<silverarrow> this is what I get in terminal "cannot open mixer: No such file or directory"
<wxl> alsamixer not mixer
<silverarrow> no, I wrote in alsamixer
<silverarrow> !!
<silverarrow> that is the reply
<wxl> dunno, that's strange
<wxl> you think you got it bad. i gotta figure out how to make an xorg.conf file. :/
<silverarrow> come to think of it, I  had the same trouble in 12.04
<phillw> wxl: it should be detailed on the PPC-FAQ area.
<wxl> phillw: it is
<wxl> i'm trying to approach it with the "can do" attitude suggested XD
 * wxl puts the bag he's hyperventilating into down.
<phillw> he he :)
<silverarrow> I have to reinstall the alsa packages
<silverarrow> !"#¤%&?)
<silverarrow> brb, restart
<silverarrow> more weirdness, "this sound device does not have any controls"
<silverarrow> ??
<silverarrow> however, I have a sort of alsamixer in terminal now
<phillw> wxl: there is one final release of kernel tomorrow evening (UTC). Please get as much info in for the nVidia one as possible as soon as possible. There will only then be a new kernel released for serious problems, we may end up with a release note and a fix for as soon as kernel freeze is removed.
<silverarrow> oh why!!
<phillw> silverarrow: we are on various freezes now. No 'new' stuff to be added. Only bug fixes.
<phillw> there is FFe (Feature Freeze execption) request in for pcmanfm 1.1 to be added. So, things do not completely stop; you just need a darn good reason to back up an exception request.
<wxl> phillw: i will have a report on nosplash asap but i can't promise i can both learn about xorg.confs and produce one all in one night
<wxl> yikes :(
<phillw> wxl: it's no big deal, just means we are unlikely to get a kernel fix for nvid via kernel. we also really do need something put together for the x-org people as a matter of urgency.
<phillw> if there is a genuine bug, and a fix. then it will go in as a bug fix.
<wxl> oops wrong channel OBVIOUSLY :)
<wxl> oh jeez
<wxl> nevermind that comment
<phillw> bug fix <> feature freeze.
<wxl> well, i've done what i can to encourage others to post on that bug. i myself reported my own experiences. i have a sneaking suspicion the ppc radeon cards may not be affected
<wxl> (that bug=radeon/x bug)
<phillw> I have read your emails with interest. As we discussed, it really does need someone with a PPC to take the lead here.
<wxl> i'm trying, i'm trying!
<phillw> Adam will give assistance, but does not have time to be POC for this.
<phillw> wxl: you're doing great :)
<wxl> ok good :)
<phillw> he used to email me privately about stuff, so do make sure you and he keep in touch.
<wxl> i guess for the final testing we could always tell teh nvidia folks to stop testing (i think that's johnathan and i) and that may help keep ppc released
<phillw> I'd appreciate being cc'd so I have some idea of what is going on :D
<wxl> adam = ojordan?
<phillw> yes
<wxl> k
<wxl> he's the one pushing me to do the xorg.conf XD
<phillw> indeed!
<phillw> that is fixable, he reckons, provided we can give a good case to the x-org team.
<wxl> well an xorg.conf should be an easy fix
<phillw> It is why I was pulling my hair out at people emailing up their own 'unique' solutions. PPC needs a generic one that will work :)
<wxl> meaning if we have it and we know it works, implementing it is super trivial
<phillw> indeed :)
<wxl> so pray for me
<wxl> and johnathan
<wxl> he has the EXACT SAME CARD
<phillw> jonathan is the only person testing server. This needs to change at the RC stage. IIRC, I have one edit only to make to the test case. I have clearance to get it edited, so I'll get it done before the RC testing takes place.
<wxl> x is part of userinterface freeze (long past)?
<wxl> phillw: ↑
<phillw> wxl: yup, but bug-fix <> Feature Freeze :)
<wxl> which is also long overdue
<phillw> If PPC can give an over-ridingly simple bug fix to a regression, then I do have a chance of getting it done. For this, PPC need to concentrate all issues of X to the proposed solution. If it gets thumbs up from the testers it can be presented as a fix to a regression.
<phillw> the Nvidia seems a bit of a red herring, as some have it & others do not. That is one for further investigation.
<wxl> well greg's comment is on an amd64 machine too
<silverarrow> what is regression exactly ?
<wxl> silverarrow: bug that was fixed, now showing symptoms again
<silverarrow> @aha
<meetingology> silverarrow: Error: "aha" is not a valid command.
<silverarrow> ?@
<phillw> silverarrow: it is when a change is to fix a bug that then goes and breaks breaks something else
<phillw> -breaks
<silverarrow> hmm, interesting
<silverarrow> lubuntu avalanche
<silverarrow> swooooooooooooosh
<phillw> we had it after A3 for PPC :/
<silverarrow> horror
<phillw> things were going horribly well :D
<silverarrow> lol
<silverarrow> why would I have no sound ?
<silverarrow> I need a different fix than the ones listed in faq
<silverarrow> what worked in 12.04 do not anymore
<wxl> silverarrow: i suggest powerpcfaq
<silverarrow> which is where I am reading
<wxl> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ#Why_do_I_have_no_sound.3F
<balloons> you guys look like your having fun with ppc!
<wxl> hahahah
 * wxl picks up bag to hyperventilate into again
<wxl> we're pushing hard tho
<silverarrow> however it is probably the G4 sound card issue
<phillw> hi balloons, sorry to kidnap -testing (again).. It seemed quiet at the time and it is testing topic :D
<balloons> no, it's good
<balloons> I like see it
<balloons> no one like an empty channel
<silverarrow> I don`t  understand the blacklisting !"#¤%&)?#
<silverarrow> I used this command last time sudo rm /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.local.conf
<silverarrow> 12.04 I mean
<silverarrow> now I get rm: cannot remove `/etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.local.conf': No such file or directory
<wxl> suggestion: if you don't know what a command does, don't do it
<silverarrow> hey, I would not do many commands then
<silverarrow> I copy and paste a lot
<wxl> no you would learn about them :)
<wxl> also did you try to locate the file elsewhere? or search around in the directories above?
<silverarrow> yeah, preferably
<silverarrow> no
<wxl> well there ya go
<wxl> although i don't think you'll find anything
<njin> phillw, I haven't got nouveau bug with Lubuntu, but I have it with Ubuntu ;-P
<phillw> njin: can you pop a comment onto the bug report, please?
<njin> phillw, wich ine ?
<phillw> njin: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1043518
<njin> one?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1043518 in linux (Ubuntu Quantal) "live cd is unusable due to video degradation with the splash boot option enabled" [High,Fix released]
<wxl> i'd also look through the other conf files there too silverarrow
<silverarrow> ohhhh,
<phillw> I think it is needed that people let the kernel team know which graphics cards they are using. I must say that if you are having a problem with Ubuntu and not Lubuntu, then what you are seeing is NOT kernel related.
<silverarrow> horror
<wxl> on that subject, to let them know about your card, provide the results of "lspci | grep VGA," njin
<silverarrow> wxl, do you know what the ppc faq fix is about for the G4 audio card?
<wxl> silverarrow: haven't tried it, no
<silverarrow> I am in modprobe.d but cannot figure out how to add what they list
<silverarrow> maybe I can ask someone on the mailing list or forum
<silverarrow> there are a few with G4s
<wxl> maybe just file a bug report and someone will point you in the right direction
<njin> wlx, phillw, sorry it is too late for me, i've opened a bug report, bug 1054689 that doesn't sound similar, my card is geforce 6100
<silverarrow> yeah, bugreports can be really cumbersome
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1054689 in xserver-xorg-video-nouveau (Ubuntu) "unusable system" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1054689
<njin> today i haven't seen the bug in Lub untu.
<njin> tomorrow i try in ubuntu
<wxl> silverarrow: that attitude keeps development from happening
<njin> se you tomorrow
<phillw> njin: check to see if it is related to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1043518 if so, just mark it as duplicate and transfer information onto that bug.
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1043518 in linux (Ubuntu Quantal) "live cd is unusable due to video degradation with the splash boot option enabled" [High,Fix released]
<silverarrow> ey
<njin> ok, but tomorow, i've to verify the Ubuntu build
<njin> nope, mine is affextong the installed system too
<njin> affecting
<njin> goodnight
<silverarrow> bug launcher does not recogize pacakge name
<silverarrow> shouldn`t alsa-utils be enought ?
<silverarrow> oh just a "-" too much
<phillw> he he
<phillw> wxl: you views on the latest email would be appreciated :)
<wxl> done
<wxl> too bad adam has no time. he's clearly got a lot of knowledge
<wxl> i wish i was at the level
<wxl> anyone know a general place i can find info about graphics in general? like it doesn't make sense to me that radeonfb uses fbdev and not the radeon xorg driver. i hate to bug adaam with my stupidity :)
<Noskcaj> is test 11 on http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/219/builds/24728/testcases/1451/results a typo or just copy/paste?
<phillw> Noskcaj: as in an error on http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/testcases/1451/info
<Noskcaj> yes phillw
<phillw> Noskcaj: I've not read the test case (was busy) where do you see the typo / error? I can then go through the logic of the test case (I do not hold them all in my little brain :) )
<Noskcaj> i quote "11. If there is only one hard disk, skip to step 10 (On the 'Where are you?' screen...). Otherwise, on the 'Installation type' screen verify that the drive selected on the Select drive list corresponds to the drive on the chart (e.g /dev/sda) Selected drive is displayed on the chart
<Noskcaj> as this is after the test referenced it is an error the test it should reference is test 14
<phillw> Noskcaj: do you have a correct phrase?
<Noskcaj> just change 10 to 14
<Noskcaj> i think
<phillw> what's with "I think"?
<phillw> we have tried to get the old test cases moved, a lot of these errors have been there for years!
<phillw> Noskcaj: please have a read through it, and let me or balloons know of any gremlins in the instructions. Thanks.
<Noskcaj> ok
<Noskcaj> the i think was because i cant see that part of the testcase because i only have one hard drive
<phillw> Noskcaj: ha ha! now I do see it, and you are 100% correct.
<phillw> forgive us, we were doing mass conversions to the new system. Typos / errors in the actual test cases we rely on good people such as you to alert us to.
<Noskcaj> is that the dd dt or just the added testcases?
<phillw> Noskcaj: can you refresh your test case to ensure the change has gone through?
<phillw> Noskcaj: we pulled in the test cases that were on the wiki based system, several coversions to CSS have been done, but we did inherit any errors from the legacy test cases. I've found a few, others have also.
<Noskcaj> phillw: it has changed
<phillw> bottom line... if you see a gremlin, please do let myself or balloons know. We will jump on them really quickly!
<phillw> Noskcaj: is it now correct for your order of testing?
<Noskcaj> yes
<phillw> Noskcaj: great, thank you for taking the time to point it out. It means that others following it will not have "WHAT?!!" moments (you know what I mean) :)
<Noskcaj> yep
<balloons> phillw, Noskcajd did we fix the typo
<balloons> ?
<phillw> balloons: immediatly,
#ubuntu-testing 2012-10-03
<phillw> I did not ask for a review as per usual editing rules, as it was just a typo I edited the 'live' test suite.
<balloons> ofc not :-)
<balloons> typos are typos
<balloons> there's nothing to review
<balloons> live edit typo fixes are good things ;-)
<phillw> balloons: thanks, I really did not think it worth the while of a bug being raised, allocated, etc. etc.
<phillw> step 11 referred to step 10 instead of step 14... a simple change from 10 to 14
<balloons> yes anytime you see a typo, or another maintenance need, fix it
<balloons> it's the point of the team :-)
<balloons> otherwise, yes Noskcaj could have filed a bug and then you responded and did the same thing
<balloons> but etheir way it's an easy thing to fix
<phillw> balloons: but on the minus side, when we do that, other people who "just count beans", do not realise that we can react and fix far faster than the filing of bugs :/
<balloons> well, it's not often going to happen
<balloons> if your concerned about bean counters, open a bug :-)
<balloons> I'll be working
<phillw> e.g., there are times I will just email Julien with a silly bug. It gets squished and saves a lot of time!
<phillw> But... we are supposed to register a bug report every time!
<phillw> how do I tell people it is one rule for us, and a different rule for them?
<balloons> phillw, I'm pretty sure devs don't file bugs for everything they fix
<balloons> if it's a big deal or they need to track, they'll open and close there own bug
<balloons> we can adopt the same practice
<phillw> balloons: Devs, like Doctors actually bury their mistakes. I do believe that once a year they do hold a minute's silence for all the bugs they unmercifully killed :D
<balloons> phillw, haha
<balloons> I have been a dev on a project before, and that was my own workflow
 * balloons is booting his lubuntu vm
<phillw> balloons: next on our agenda is how to get PPC passed. You have been cc'd the emails. These issues go back a long time, a way round has always been found. We are now tasked with finding it....
<balloons> why is quake installed by default btw?
<balloons> I mean it's kinda handy, but ..
<phillw> what is quake?
<phillw> I've not had a desktop luubntu installed since A1.
<balloons> ohh?
<balloons> i think i'm running precise
<balloons> can't remmebr
<balloons> nope, quantal
<phillw> lol
<phillw> that's what happens with testing :D
<balloons> makes your head spin trying to remember?
<phillw> I recall having a chat with Dave Stan (drs305) about grub 1.97 when it was launched.... He told me that he was amazed that I could have so many entries on my grub file
<balloons> I love testing sometimes
<balloons> I always find bugs I DON'T want to find
<phillw> back in those days, I didn't know about VM's so would just slice up my extended partition for each test area. I think I had 7 test areas, all on real hardware!
<balloons> now I have to upgrade my packages, reboot, and retest everything to confirm the bug
<phillw> VM's are useful, but you cannot beat having your hard drive set with extended and just grabbing a bit of it.
<phillw> balloons: oh, and btw, following the parting of the ways of me and SII, I now lurk, with others, at ##phillw
<balloons> xnox, are you around perchance? I can't imagine so
<knome> balloons, hey! what's the status with QA testcase conversion? :)
<balloons> knome, you can check the page for up to date status :-)
<knome> the what page ;]
<balloons> lol
 * balloons isn't seeing atm
<balloons> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/QuantalTestcaseUpdates
<knome> looks rather good
<balloons> yes, I'm sitting on a couple items while I mess about with something else
<balloons> but overall we met our beta2 targets
<knome> \o/ for the $family stuff
<knome> heh, there's a problemin the entire disk testcase
<knome> there's something that's still <li>
<balloons> sure -- what is?
<balloons> ohh?
<knome> item 3.
<balloons> there are some uls in there sitll
<balloons> is that what you mean?
<balloons> those are intended if so
<knome> aha?
<knome> worksforme if worksforyou
<balloons> heh
<balloons> I'm open to suggestions
<balloons> but the intent is to show a bulleted list of stuff
<knome> mmh
<balloons> maybe it would be better as something else
<balloons> or presented differently
<balloons> <-- not a UI guy
<balloons> but I think you know that now
<knome> just dl with some bullets ?
<balloons> but yes, I wrote some perl to convert the cases
<balloons> and they should all be done
<knome> <dd>&#10004; Your system have at least the amount a space indicated</dd>
<knome> &#10004; is ✔
<balloons> ohh neat
<balloons> you've got the power.. change it :-)
<knome> i'll do that tomorrow
<knome> it's also 4am ;)
<balloons> wow
<balloons> heh
<balloons> yea, I'd say
<balloons> hit the hay
<knome> nah
<knome> i'll probably fill some crosswords
<knome> *then* hit the sack
<knome> launched client's website today
<knome> so i need some "time off" ;)
<balloons> ah
<balloons> hence your brain is still stoked from the launch
<balloons> i know those night
<knome> yep
<balloons> my brain is full steam ahead
<balloons> my body is crashed
<knome> and i did some work for my foss projects future website ;)
<knome> http://lallinaho.fi/test_wordpress/project/greybird/ for a peek
<phillw> knome: I know about planning for the future :) take a peak at http://phillw.net/isos/ which will be holding all the archives of milestone releases for 13.04 :)
<knome> my eyes! ;)
<knome> that's a bit too intense red for me
<knome> i mean, on the menu
<phillw> knome: you'll be pleased to know that your iso sections can be fine tuned as you wish :)
<knome> hehe
<knome> good, that err... looks good
<knome> apart from the er... looks
<knome> ;)
<phillw> knome: button highlighting done without Java :P The index.php looks to its local css and img files. TBH, I really don't care what you put on as headers / main / footers. I just have set it so that the teams can :)
<knome> heh
<phillw> I know that the lubuntu ones will go to a subtle shade of blue :)
<phillw> balloons: as the -qa tag has been reclaimed by the LoCo team, have you given thought to how to present https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/ ?
<balloons> do you think it needs changed?
<phillw> balloons: well, we are either Testing and use that, or we have -qa tags lying about? you're the boss :)
<phillw> sorry for delay, just enjoyed http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xirezDjumZE&feature=share
<balloons> heh
<balloons> we're -qa
<balloons> I guess I don't get the full ramifications
<balloons> creepy voice
<balloons> hehe
<phillw> balloons: well, ubuntu-qa is supposed to be for the LoCo team? I'm also confused....
<phillw> "Welcome to Ubuntu Testing" does explain things? Do we really need "Welcome to Ubuntu QA and Testing"? ... Who is Ubuntu QA?
<balloons> ok
<balloons> I think I get that confusion
 * phillw bed! catch you all after sleep :)
<wxl_> so i'm trying to write an xorg.conf. i made some big time progress. i have a decent background now. but dialogs are empty. anyone have clues to how to fix?
 * smartboyhw wonders should somebody change the topic....Beta 2 is far away:P
<silverarrow> phillw: I cannot find anything on the org bug
<phillw> silverarrow: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-ati/+bug/1058641
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1058641 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (Ubuntu) ""No devices detected" radeon regression" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<silverarrow> yes, that one
<silverarrow> it seems to be fine on my G4
<phillw> then please add a note saying so. This allows us to better know which machines are affected. (Add in the video card your machine uses).
<smartboyhw> A suggestion: Since everybody know about Ubuntu GNOME Remix but it isn't an official deriative (for now) so one suggestion: Can the Canonical QA guys make an QA Tracker for these unofficial deriatives?
<smartboyhw> balloons, stgraber, ?
<smartboyhw> .........maybe also skaet or..
<skaet> smartboyhw,  question probably best asked in #ubuntu-iso-tracker channel.
<smartboyhw> OK
<skaet> :)
<silverarrow> phillw: reading the last additions on the bugreport I am affected by the  bug
<silverarrow> video=radeonfb:1024x768-32@60 seems to bypass the radeon driver or graphics card some how
<phillw> that's okay. it does seem that the fix is working :)
<smartboyhw> skaet, found sth interesting...#ubuntu-iso-tracker isn't even registered.....
<stgraber> smartboyhw: well, there's no good reason to register it, it's not listed anywhere and is just a temporary channel
<smartboyhw> stgraber, gee.......
<silverarrow> what does video=radeonfb:1024x768-32@60 do, activate or disable frambuffer?
<silverarrow> hi
<silverarrow> xfburn seem to work in ppc,
<silverarrow> it did not in the last version
<silverarrow> does anyone use sylpheed?
<silverarrow> sure someone does since it is on lubuntu
<balloons> so, anyone in here ever re-master a ubuntu image?
<phillw> balloons: the only person I know who has done one is jonathan on Lubuntu who did a community 64bit release back in the days before we were adopted :)
<balloons> phillw, my eyes have been opened
<balloons> I have a "better" idea
 * balloons scurries back to his cave
<balloons> I'm excitied about tomorrow
<phillw> the creators of zenix, UCE and proxlinux will also be familiar
<balloons> bah.. idea failed
<phillw> balloons: bodhi shows as logged on at #ubuntu-beginners-team He's a real cool guy & is the one I would approach for such a topic :)
<balloons> noted
<balloons> ty
<phillw> correction ... #ubuntu-beginners
<phillw> he's not joined the team channel yet.
<phillw> balloons: our very own (well, release) stlsaint is the guy who looks after UCE (It's one of the ISO's I host).
<phillw> Kris looks after proxlinux, but he's a bit busy with RL atm.
#ubuntu-testing 2012-10-04
<TheDrums> balloons: Yes, I have.
<phillw> TheDrums: yes, you have what?...
 * balloons is preparing
<balloons> we're mere hours away
<balloons> I should be sleeping I suppose
<TheDrums> Sleep?
<TheDrums> balloons: Why do you ask about respin anywho?
<balloons> it's a secret
<balloons> lol -- but it won't be for much longer
<silverarrow> does anyone know about trouble with ppc sound cards?
<silverarrow> snd-aoa
<silverarrow> what does modprobe do? list info or mess up?
<phillw> silverarrow: the best place to ask is http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=328 Adam is also there, just use the lubuntu tag when reporting the query
<phillw> silverarrow: he is rsavage on the forum area.
<silverarrow> I see, I posted in ubuntu-1
<silverarrow> +1
<phillw> silverarrow: you'd be better posting onto the apple area :)
<silverarrow> people are so annoying with where you ask "not supported" nana
<phillw> silverarrow: that is why it is better to post in the correct area :D
<silverarrow> but what does modprobe do in terminal+
<silverarrow> which is ubuntu+1?
<silverarrow> ok, apple section
<silverarrow> really daft, is when someone tell you ubuntu channel doesn't support that, and the same person answers in a different channel
<phillw> silverarrow: for modprobe? somewhere like http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2010/11/modprobe-command-examples/ will explain, do expect to get a headache as it is tech stuff :D
<silverarrow> oh, phil is wearing a green shirt today, we only talk to him on days when he were blue shirts
<phillw> silverarrow: indeed it is, but it is thing called trying to keep things on topic. If that were not to happen there would be one channel with everyone on it.
<phillw> silverarrow: try getting a word in edgeways on #ubuntu :P
<silverarrow> that is the big distro
<phillw> silverarrow: besides, you should be getting your notes ready for the presentation at the end of the month!
<silverarrow> I should?
<silverarrow> what should I note
<silverarrow> all the apps not working. all kinds of logs?
<phillw> yup, you are on my radar for the email about the presentation
<phillw> silverarrow: well, you have a few days left to ensure it is all working on your system :)
<silverarrow> I have no sound!!
<phillw> silverarrow: then get it fixed! I have no PPC machine to test on.
<silverarrow> go fetch your indigo clamshell from the loft
<silverarrow> I am strying
<silverarrow> there are info on the ppc faq page but I just don't understand it
<phillw> silverarrow: I did say that joining the testing team would be a steep learning curve. Honest, my young friend, you are doing really well. Please do not get frustrated or down hearted. If you get stuck on the PPCFAQ area, pop a request onto the forum area.
<phillw> Well, bed time for me. was going to have an early night, but already 03:16 here!
<phillw> balloons: I'll catch you later on :)
<silverarrow> the sound issue I am having is a common one it seems
<silverarrow> and old bug
<silverarrow> what is a layout id property?
<silverarrow> ...in the device tree
<silverarrow> what?
<Noskcaj> Which iso's can i test on an ibook g4? it has 386MB of ram.
<Noskcaj> does the ubuntu daily PPC still fit on a cd?
<balloons> hello xnox
 * smartboyhw wonders why suddenly balloons says hi:P
<smartboyhw> piff balloons you fail xnox quit :P
<balloons> :-(
<smartboyhw> LOL on you balloons
<smartboyhw> balloons, in the next cycle if you don't do an intro in the Developer week classroom sessions I am going to kill you:P
<balloons> ouch
<balloons> that would hurt
<smartboyhw> balloons, yes prepare for smartboyhw's famous ballpoint pen kill:P
<astraljava> balloons: Yes, but only until you really die.
<balloons> wow
<balloons> and now you've seen my picture
<astraljava> ...and he knows vaguely where you live, too. I think.
<balloons> :-p
<balloons> phillw, care to make a template for me on the wiki?
<smartboyhw> balloons, I can
<phillw> balloons: sure which one?
<smartboyhw> Hi phillw how are ya?
<balloons> we'd like to record people who try to install today: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/ExoticInstalls
<smartboyhw> balloons, I am one:P
<phillw> I'm well. Just about to go sort out some tax stuff for my Dad's compnay
<smartboyhw> phillw, oh...tax:(
<balloons> ahh
<balloons> any volunteers?
<smartboyhw> balloons, what sort of template you want eh?
<balloons> something simple
<phillw> smartboyhw: can you do? Else it'll have to wait until I'm done with my Dad.
<balloons> name, install attempted, succes or fail
<balloons> comments
<balloons> keep it simple
<smartboyhw> phillw, you gonna help in that Open Week QA session?
<smartboyhw> balloons, ok
<phillw> bbl. Tax & Computer time :/
<smartboyhw> balloons, check that page now, just a preview
<balloons> smartboyhw, ty
<smartboyhw> balloons, :)
<smartboyhw> balloons, go and reply the email that I just sent
<smartboyhw> :P
<sagaci> I'll try an install of the latest desktop-amd64
<smartboyhw> Good sagaci
 * smartboyhw too
<sagaci> 576kB/sec
<balloons> sagaci, excellent
<silverarrow> how do you modprobe correctly?
<smartboyhw> silverarrow, modprobe?
<silverarrow> yes, I have no sound
<smartboyhw> Grrrr....
<silverarrow> the suggestion on the faq page is to blacklist something under modprobe.d
<silverarrow> I just don`t get it
<sagaci> sudo modprobe psmouse
<sagaci> sudo rmmod psmouse
<sagaci> or whatever module you want
<silverarrow> so, modprobe alsa?
<sagaci> to blacklist, just create a file like sound.conf in modprobe.d with something like modprobe pcspkr
<silverarrow> snd
<sagaci> sorry, blacklist alsa
<silverarrow> ?
<silverarrow> I do want alsamixer
<sagaci> or whatever module you want to blacklist
<sagaci> that'll be effective on next startup unless you manually modprobe or rmmod
<silverarrow> seriously, I don`t know
<silverarrow> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ#Why_do_I_have_no_sound.3F
<silverarrow> !"#¤%&/ argh
<sagaci> not sure what module you need to blacklist, so...
<silverarrow> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1259965/
<silverarrow> this is suppose to list snd-aoa modules in use
<sagaci> balloons: the ubiquity installer didn't locate my timezone/country correctly, how high up the tree should I report this as a bug, or is it bug-worthy at this stage... probably a lot of duplicates..?
<balloons> ohh it didn't?
<balloons> how far off?
<balloons> sagaci, yes, please do report
<xnox> sagaci: are you connected to the internet?
<xnox> sagaci: or are you offline
<sagaci> I connected to my wifi and detected new york... should be Sydney Australia
<silverarrow> I have connected my network wifi to an old _AM radion, I now I can pick up wifi all over the world
<silverarrow> the list of networks is a mile long
<sagaci> bug 1061629
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1061629 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "install status messages are graphically messed up when moused-over" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1061629
<sagaci> need to see the attachment screenshot
<xnox> sagaci: did you search for existing bugs before reporting?
<sagaci> xnox: as a precursor, is it possible to spit out the info what ubiquity does in the install process without actually doing the full install process?
<sagaci> in regards to the timezone detect page
<xnox> sagaci: if network available & connected & working - attempt a geo-ip lookup to detect timezone. If no network available default to a default location/timezone. The installer boots into en_US locale with New York as default.
<xnox> sagaci: hence my question if you were connected to the internet and the http://start.ubuntu.com/connectivity-check.html is reachable & matches the checksum
<sagaci> i'll re-test in a VM
<xnox> sagaci: if no network available and you choose Russian locale, the default timezone should be Moscow.
<xnox> (offline that is)
<xnox> sagaci: go on your network to http://www.geoiptool.com/ and see what it detects you as.
<xnox> sagaci: maybe your ISP is hidden or .... routed via new york?!
<xnox> sagaci: or internetz are not fully functional / setup correctly in the installer
<sagaci> says Australia, so I'm just downloading the -i386 to test in a VM
<xnox> sagaci: harum =(
<xnox> if network is available - get to the timezone page and if it gets you wrong.
<xnox> swtich to tty1 and file a bug using: ubuntu-bug ubiquity
<xnox> it will give you a URL to go to with details pre-collected.
<xnox> such that you can finish filing it from your host machine / main laptop
<sagaci> meh, I'll just reinstall
<sagaci> xnox: confirmed, reinstalling, connected to my network before opening ubiquity and it's failed to detect... it's defaulting to new york
<xnox> sagaci: can you go into try ubuntu session and open a web-browser and navigate the web?
<xnox> sagaci: or swtich to tty and ping something.
<sagaci> general internet works
<xnox> *sigh* yeah file bug using ubuntu-bug ubiquity from that session to get the logs.
<sagaci> if it's any different, I'm connecting via networkmanager rather than via the ubiquity step
<xnox> sagaci: did you have a green tick on the prepare page?
<xnox> against network?
<xnox> sagaci: than it shouldn't matter.
<xnox> s/than/then/
<sagaci> xnox: I was able to click both those checkboxes on that step, so it must have been ticked
<sagaci> Bug #1061657
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1061657 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "ubiquity fails to detect correct timezone" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1061657
<xnox> sagaci: apperantly http://geoip.ubuntu.com/lookup is what we use
<silverarrow> my alsamixer problem is one of those stupid things that can be fixed by a new install
<silverarrow> yet, noone know how to fix the modprobe stuff
<sagaci> xnox: tested again in a Windows host Vm with normal internet working... still New York...
<xnox> sagaci: what does our server say if you go to: http://geoip.ubuntu.com/lookup ?
<xnox> in the web browser on your network?
<xnox> if that says australia - bug in debian-installer somewhere. if that doesn't say australia - bug in our geoip server =)
<sagaci> it says Aus
<sagaci> tralia
<silverarrow> please do not disturb
<silverarrow> XML Parsing Error: not well-formed
<silverarrow> Location: http://geoip.ubuntu.com/lookup
<silverarrow> Line Number 1, Column 258:
<silverarrow> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1260115/
<silverarrow> not sure why that turned up in four posts?
<xnox> silverarrow: huh?! we serve malformed xml by not encoding dashes?
<silverarrow> could you make any sense of it?
<silverarrow> I can tell you Europe and Norway was the only thing correct in that line
<silverarrow> city, area, postal codes, way off
<xnox> silverarrow: meh. I don't care about the actual data. I care that xml was malformed and not parsable to begin with reject _all_ of the return by a client application.
<xnox> silverarrow: as long as we get 1/60 timezones right, I am happy. and we don't use city/area/postal codes/. Only the timezone bit =)
<balloons> :-)
<silverarrow> yeah, timezone was fine Oslo/PAris
<silverarrow> a tricky one it looks like
<xnox> geoip is not an exact science, but rather a highly out of date global yellow pages.
<xnox> and like embassies usually re-route their traffic via vpn to their home country....
<silverarrow> I see
<komputes> hi folks
<GridCube> hi
<komputes> How can I make a request to get twinkle (sip client) back in the repos?
<komputes> It was removed in 12.10, and it's only the best SIP client for me.
<silverarrow> what would is anyone affected by bug 1060425 , powerpc and i386?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1060425 in linux (Ubuntu) "NFS raw_spin_lock hung task" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1060425
<silverarrow> wrong bug
<silverarrow> bug 1060045
<ubot5> Error: Launchpad bug 1060045 could not be found
<silverarrow> lol
<silverarrow> sorry
<silverarrow> bug 10600452
<ubot5> Error: Launchpad bug 10600452 could not be found
<silverarrow> let me change computer
<silverarrow> bug 1060452
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1060452 in alsa-utils (Ubuntu) "no alsamixer, quantal, powerpc" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1060452
<silverarrow> I have one of those wobbly floating separate keyboards, act up some times
<silverarrow> is there a way to track the kernel and audio module changes in quantal?
<silverarrow> I mean, what has changed from precise
<wxl> silverarrow: when you run alsamixer -a basic in terminal what happens?
<wxl> also apt-cache policy alsa-utils | grep -i installed gives what?
<wxl> silverarrow: in any case you should make a bug report
<silverarrow> I did yesterday
<silverarrow> not sure if it was any good though
<wxl> please link me
<wxl> and what about the above?
<silverarrow> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-utils/+bug/1060452
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1060452 in alsa-utils (Ubuntu) "no alsamixer, quantal, powerpc" [Undecided,New]
<silverarrow> the above? sorry, I haven`t logged conversation yet, I have just activated a plugin on pidgin that might do it
<wxl> does pidgin do exec commands? prolly not
<silverarrow> not sure
<silverarrow> it is quantal default though
<wxl> it's ok
<wxl> io used to use it
<wxl> libpurple in general
<wxl> then i switched to finch
<wxl> and then bitlbee
<wxl> w/ irssi as a client (though i'm tempted by weechat)
<wxl> i digress
<silverarrow> my alsamixer bug turned out to be a nasty one
<silverarrow> not sure why I am the only one affected, which is a bit odd
<wxl> oops wrong channel
<wxl> do you not read your emails? :)
<silverarrow> I do :- )
<silverarrow> and I got a bit further
<wxl> cuz i told you you weren't the only one
<silverarrow> good
<silverarrow> wxl, I though you had sound though?
<wxl> oh well i can't find an exec command for pidgin
<silverarrow> what does exec do?
<wxl> executes shell command, optionally sends to channel
<wxl> irssi is a beautiful thing
<wxl> anyways, tell me what you get from:
<wxl> apt-cache policy alsa-utils | grep -i installed
<wxl> and
<wxl> alsamixer -a basic
<silverarrow>  Installed: 1.0.25-3ubuntu2
<silverarrow> http://imagebin.org/230903
<silverarrow> is there way to list and check for dependencies in terminal?
<silverarrow> I was missing the libasound2 package, which lists as a dependenscy
<wxl> what do you mean? what makes you tink that? what exactly did you see?
<wxl> (the answer is yes, i want to udnerstand the question)
<silverarrow> I found this list of packages in launchpad
<silverarrow> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/118160684/Dependencies.txt
<silverarrow> which I is alsamixer dependencies or something related, I don`t think it  is a complete list of packages in lubuntu
<silverarrow> which I think*
<wxl> alsa-utils is part of lubuntu-core http://packages.ubuntu.com/quantal/lubuntu-core
<wxl> libasound2 is a part of it http://packages.ubuntu.com/quantal/alsa-utils
<wxl> and it suggests libasound2-python http://packages.ubuntu.com/quantal/libasound2
<wxl> (which means it won't get installed)
<silverarrow> what?
<silverarrow> not installed, hmm
<wxl> it is only suggested, not dependent
<silverarrow> I see
<wxl> but that still doesn't fix it
<silverarrow> libasound2-python is not listed on the launchpad list
<wxl> i have no clue what that list is so i'm not sweating it
<silverarrow> I see
<silverarrow> how much does powerpc differ?
<wxl> shouldn't
<wxl> can anyone recommend what package to file a bug against if i want to describe an xorg.conf to solve a problem with x and a particular nvidia chip (ppc)
<wxl> ?
<silverarrow> that is a tricky one
<silverarrow> pick any likely one, and it will get narrowed down when more people join in
<silverarrow> that is the usual reply
<silverarrow> phillw: how is alsamixer dong in your vm?
<phillw> silverarrow: I don't use sound on the VM's. As they are generic systems, there is little point trying to test things that are hardware specific (such as your sound card in this instance).
<wxl> unless there's a generic problem
<wxl> it's *ALWAYS* worth testing
<silverarrow> phillw: you can open alsamixer in terminal, or alsamixer -a basic ?
<phillw> silverarrow: which arch of lubuntu do you want me to run?
<wxl> phillw: quantal
<silverarrow> ppc i386
<phillw> let me see which iso's I've got stored locally (it takes ~4 hours for me grab a new iso)
<silverarrow> okok
<wxl> 4 hours holy crow are you on dialup?
<phillw> I've got alternate AMD64, but that will need zsyncing
<silverarrow> new iso took 40 minutes yesterday, almost at least
<wxl> well i'd like to see what amd64 does too
<phillw> wxl: it does seem that way at times! I get about 750Kb/s out here in the countryside.
<phillw> my 3G device is faster, but grabbing iso's via 3G gets expensive real fast!
<silverarrow> ooh, mobile network is faster often
<wxl> 3g is faster = not good
 * wxl is spoiled by 4g
<phillw> wxl: silverarrow I have 37% to re-download of alternate amd64 using zsync. I'll leave it quietly running  and keep an eye on it.
<phillw> estimate is ~ 1hour, which sounds logical.
<silverarrow> phillw: I can mail you the todays ppc daily
<silverarrow> a cd in an envelope
<phillw> silverarrow: and how would that be faster given the problem is the speed of my b/band link? :P
<silverarrow> lol
<silverarrow> the mailman delivers
<phillw> silverarrow: not in this village! 2 days minimum for a 1st class letter. I get anything urgent sent to my Dad's works address and he brings it home that evening. Faster than getting it delivered to the house :)
<silverarrow> 2 days might happen here too
<silverarrow> though mostly it is in the mailbox the day after
<silverarrow> 7 days to my aunt and uncle in mill valley,
<silverarrow> 2-5 days from UK to me
<silverarrow> phillw: there is one day delay in your local post office
<silverarrow> or local mail service, wonder what it is
<phillw> I've found it faster to upload stuff to my main server, then grab it from there. The main server has a good back bone link into the Canonical system and grabs ~11MB/s from them. I then a much faster d/load speed from my server than using the standard links.
<silverarrow> my net varies a lto
<silverarrow> lot*
<phillw> the structure for the archiving up of milestones for the 13.04 series is nearly completed. Lubuntu 12.10 ones are there now from A3 onwards. http://phillw.net/isos/
<silverarrow> wxl: how on earth do you go about fixing issue with the nvida card?
<wxl> silverarrow: followed the instructions
<phillw> silverarrow: a lot of work 'up stream' is currently ongoing :)
<wxl> autoconfiguring an xorg.conf is detailed in ppcfaq
<wxl> so i did it
<wxl> and then it suggested to rmeove some stuff
<wxl> which i did
<silverarrow> phillw: you are way ahead
<wxl> and then i asked for a wee bit of help (but i had a hint it was going to be that anywho)
<wxl> one option and we were good
<phillw> silverarrow: I'm just following the emails flying back & forth!
<silverarrow> phillw: really cool
<wxl> there's also this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12277607#post12277607
<silverarrow> I wonder if it could be helpful in relation to radeon card
<wxl> possibly
<wxl> that's the suggested fix-- an xorg.conf
<wxl> did you try the fix at all?
<silverarrow> we get hit over the head on mac forums
<silverarrow> hard
<silverarrow> we do not have accelerated graphics
<silverarrow> I am on to it
<silverarrow> i lost all my email sorting
<silverarrow> I have to do it again
<phillw> silverarrow: Colin has now asked -kernel & -xorg guys to try and get it fixed without resorting to boot parameters. He's really against a 'hack' that provides a sticking plaster instead of solving the issue. I do fully support his logic that it is far better to fix the problem then hack some work around together.
<silverarrow> I had all the lubuntu mail in one folder
<wxl> yeah boot parameters are not good
<balloons> phillw, silverarrow background noise for you: ubuntuonair.com ;-)
<wxl> and generally can be done on an xorg.conf anyways
<silverarrow> one thing thurnderbird is really bad on , is searching
<wxl> silverarrow: the fix is the first post on the radeon bug
<silverarrow> and sorting out
<wxl> it's REALLY FAST in sylpheed *HINT HINT*
<silverarrow> oh, I hate the configs in sypheed
<phillw> hi balloons I've had to drop the video stream as the guys want to check out a sound problem with Lubuntu. Do you have any recent lubuntu iso's on your system? May while away the hours when things go quiet?
<silverarrow> I have to do them myself lol
<silverarrow> thuderbird is idiotproof
<balloons> I have lubuntu install
<balloons> not a recent iso
<wxl> !!!!!
<wxl> Bug 1045098
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1045098 in lubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "package lubuntu-core (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1045098
<wxl> ↑↑↑
<phillw> balloons: if you get time, can you zsync one up please? I'm grabbing amd64 as I only need 33%. They also want an i686 one testing. it appears alsa is mis behaving.
<wxl> that bug seems bad (lubuntu-core not installing)
<phillw> wxl: / silverarrow can you pop the bug number up on here for us, thanks
<silverarrow> which one?, the alsamixer?
<silverarrow> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12277391#post12277391
<silverarrow> or the graphics card
<wxl> it's a problem with artwork https://launchpadlibrarian.net/114542754/DpkgTerminalLog.txt
<silverarrow> sorry
<silverarrow> error cupy pase
<balloons> phillw, syncing.. but I'm starting from nothing
<balloons> heh
<silverarrow>  bug 1060452
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1060452 in alsa-utils (Ubuntu) "alsamixer fails to load on quantal ppc" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1060452
<phillw> wxl: that seems a 12.04 --> 12.10 upgrade fail?
<wxl> removing stuff seems like it
<silverarrow> DVD films play, but not ideal screen sizing
<wxl> oh weird
<wxl> no
<wxl> it's an upgrade to 12.04 from something
<phillw> wxl: I'll go ask the OP what he was attempting to do. It's just not at all clear what he / her was trying.
<silverarrow> I haven`t heard any manage to upgrade to the new release
<silverarrow> it either stops or will not start at all
<wxl> strange
<wxl> worked for me
<wxl> but i do it in terminal
<silverarrow> I see
<silverarrow> yeah, they all tried in terminal too
<silverarrow> regular ubuntu, xubuntu, lubuntu
<wxl> 12.04 → 12.10 or something → 12.04
<phillw> wxl: marked as incomplete with request to reporter.
<wxl> sounds good
<silverarrow> 12.04 to 12.10
<wxl> haven't done that one yet
<phillw> I've subscribed to the bug, fell free to do also!
<phillw> 76% of AMD64 updated.
<wxl> done
<silverarrow> very unfortunate with the band width
<phillw> We will need to check the 12.04 --> 12.10 updgrade route at some point!
<phillw> but that will be for the i686 & amd64 guys to go do :)
<phillw> I couldn't advice a 12.04 --> 12.10 for ppc atm.
<wxl> um
<phillw> *advise*
<wxl> i may have done one
<wxl> can't remember :)
<phillw> if it were round about A3 stage, it would most likely have worked okay :/
<wxl> oh shush
<phillw> :P
<silverarrow> I have bumped into a few with clamshells on the web trying to make any use of them
<silverarrow> which would be quite an accomplishment with todays network and web apps
<phillw> wxl: silverarrow I'll make you (and Adam) a promise. If you have a iso that I can check on the elderly 'all in one' iMac, I'll take it from the loft & plug the little critter in to test :)
<silverarrow> lol
<phillw> I'm assuming it will be okay with a standard keyboard & 2 button mouse?
<wxl> :)
<silverarrow> wich one is that, the lamp?
 * wxl shrugs
<wxl> probably
<wxl> i haven't done naything to tweak inputs
<silverarrow> ubuntu gets blamed for having grown to big and heavy, but it is more about getting stuff to run better
<silverarrow> get the wrong graphics driver and it can act as glue
 * phillw (20:29:26) czajkowski: come one people donate so jono shaves his beard off!!!!
<phillw> YAY!
<phillw> I've already donated to balloons, so that's me out :(
<balloons> lubuntu iso sysncing low
<phillw> balloons: thanks, I'm up to 83% for amd64
<silverarrow> if you log onto your hotmail address from a non windows system, hotmail /live email account is stripped to the bare
<silverarrow> does updates do the same as the daily nsync ?
<balloons> silverarrow, isos always contain a point in time snapshot of the archive
<silverarrow> phillw:   I don`t think the ubuntu server allows for much more than 450KB/S download
<silverarrow> at least not at the moment
<phillw> silverarrow: well, don't tell them!
<silverarrow> who?
<silverarrow> well, I can live with download in 25 minutes
<phillw> It's a backbone to backbone link. But it is only used to pull stuff in that I then share to everyone else :)
<wxl> you know you're a geek when you're at work using logmein to remotely connect to another computer in the building that's running a lubuntu vm in windows that's ssh'd to two other machines— and your job isn't even in it
<phillw> If my own link were faster, I'd use my server for running the VM's. It was trialled and if you have a decent speed the lag is not too bad.
<phillw> wxl: LMFAO :D
<silverarrow> that is a horrid but funny music duo
<phillw> 97% .... Gee, this is like watching paint dry :/
<silverarrow> lol
<wxl> hahahah
<silverarrow> ooh, download is up to 500kb/S now
<wxl> silverarrow: lspci -v | grep -i audio
<wxl> what's that give you?
<silverarrow> didn`t we do that one
<wxl>  nope
<wxl> we did use grep tho
<wxl> and on another thing we used lspci
<silverarrow> absolutely nothing ?
<wxl> bummer
<wxl> same here
<wxl> means the system doesn't even recognize your sound being connected
<silverarrow> hmm
<silverarrow> there is no sound, so figures
<wxl> it's like it's thinking you have no sound card
<silverarrow> I see
<phillw> wxl silverarrow now please do not shout at me, but I assume you have followed http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1885240 ?
<wxl> NOT IN THE WIKI >:(
<silverarrow> no, new to me
<wxl> speaker-test can't find card0
<silverarrow> I have been stuck in the ppc section since I took on this iBook
<silverarrow> phillw: thanks
<wxl> not a permissions/group issue
<phillw> soz, just dawned on me. The multimedia section of the forum is really good... Just I know wxl hates forum areas with a passion!
<silverarrow> phillw: not totally new,  but I have sort of put it aside
<phillw> as I have a sound card listed, and my VM's are generic. I'm not too sure how much help I can be to you guys if you're not even seeing the sound card at low level :'(
<phillw> wxl: stuff from the forum is being moved to wiki (you may recall the squeals when the LOST area was one of the first to be moved).
<wxl> well it seems to be ppc only
<phillw> lspci is far to close to kernel stuff for me to even try to reason it out.
<wxl> most of these issues relate to fixing alsa anwyays
<wxl> s/issues/fixes
<phillw> balloons: is there any of the guys on the chat-athon who could shed some light as to why a sound card is simply not being reported?
<phillw> silverarrow: when was the last time you ha sound?
<phillw> *had*
<balloons> not being reported?
<balloons> hw issue
<balloons> boot livecd confirm it's not
<wxl> agree balloons
<wxl> now that i know the boot parameters to actually make it work XD
<silverarrow> phillw: since 12:04, which is a few days ago
<phillw> lol!
<phillw> silverarrow: do you still have your 12.04 LiveCD>
<phillw> s/>/?/
<silverarrow> not sure
<silverarrow> I have the iso
<wxl> you mean 12.10 right?
<wxl> cuz we're not necessarily seeing this on 12.04
<wxl> we want to test the 12.10 system
<silverarrow> I had to delete a modprobe.d folder to get sound in 12.04, and reinstall alsa-utils pacakge
<wxl> i should have enough memory to do an upgrade on a 12.10 live cd
<phillw> wxl: we also want to see if it is a rergression :)
<wxl> that's not the same kind of problem, silverarrow
<wxl> that's fixing alsa or fixing device drivers
<wxl> that's not fixing the issue that the computer doesn't detect the card at all
<silverarrow> no, it is not
<phillw> modrobe has caused issues in the past.
<phillw> have you tried that with 12.10?
<silverarrow> yes
<wxl> well the thing that really sucks is i can't figure out what driver i'm supposed to use XD
<Noskcaj> why is there no ppc netboot testcase but its still listed?
<wxl> ppc netboot sounds scary
<phillw> Noskcaj: most likely because I have not written one!
<Noskcaj> point taken wxl and ok phillw
<wxl> this coming from the guy who types this through logmein → other windows computer → lubuntu virtual machine → ssh to another server
<Noskcaj> ???
<silverarrow> for a while I had alsamixer turing up in terminal, but with "this sound device does not have any controls"
<wxl> does that make me doubly virtual and also doubly remote?
<wxl> that could be fixed silverarrow; again, alsa problems
<phillw> wxl: nope, it just means that we are still awaiting the people in white coats to arrive at your place of work and gently take you to a padded cell.
<wxl> what are you talking about, phillw ? i told you i'm at work. pretty much there anyways.
<phillw> Noskcaj: have you some interest is running netboot on a ppc system?
<Noskcaj> phillw: yes, i got an ibook g4 from the local computerbank just for ppc testing
<wxl> lsmod | grep snd → snd_powermac
<wxl> that's a good sign to some degree
<Noskcaj> i will do the lubuntu tests until a netboot testcase is made
<wxl> Noskcaj: !!! what video card?
<Noskcaj> i dont know
<wxl> Noskcaj: lspci | grep VGA will get you there
<silverarrow> well, having a alsamixer would be a fix
<silverarrow> but no I get nothing
<Noskcaj> in osk10.4 or once i have lbuntu on?
<Noskcaj> *OSX
<silverarrow> If I use the trouble shooting guide for 12.04, would it need any alteration ?
<wxl> Noskcaj: with linux of some kind. else you can look it up in system profiler in os x.
<phillw> Noskcaj: I've just had a quick look, please use the i386 ones. The stuff that needs testing is there, let me know if there are any arch specific things that need altering (such as when it asks about what CPU you're running).
<Noskcaj> i will check wxl and thanks phillw
<silverarrow> no such file or directory
<wxl> Noskcaj: please let me know as we have two nagging video issues that would love your help
<Noskcaj> ok
<wxl> silverarrow: note the "mixer" before that, though. the syntax is interesting. it's like a command is missing.
<phillw> Noskcaj: please do report back... phillw@ubuntu.com and I'll get the test cases installed.
<Noskcaj> phillw: ok
<silverarrow> Noskcaj: what does it say at the bottom, year of make?
<silverarrow> wxl   http://paste.ubuntu.com/1260781/
<Noskcaj> sillverarrow: i cant read that but it uses a ati mobility radeon 9200 if that helps
<wxl> ok good
<wxl> when you get an install going, ping me, Noskcaj and we'll play with xorg.conf files
<Noskcaj> ok
<wxl> thx!!!
<Noskcaj> how do you use the netboot image(it is a tarball instead of an iso)?
<silverarrow> i find cd/dcd easiest install
<silverarrow> dvd*
<Noskcaj> but xubuntu only works from the netboot silverarrow
<silverarrow> I see
<wxl> when i go to lunch i *THINK* i have my live dvd and i'll test out how the sound works
<phillw> Noskcaj: I've just been chatting about that. netboot, from memory, uses the mini-iso install system to give you just about enough linux so that it can boot and see the outside world. there is no desktop installed, in fact it is slimmer than server edition!
<silverarrow> Noskcaj: I have never done netboot, but is this of any help ? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/Netboot
<phillw> silverarrow: yeah, I see netboot == mini iso, it is named so on the iso areas.
<phillw> Noskcaj: just to check we are chatting about the same thing, could you have a read of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/MinimalInstall Whilst it is Lubuntu, the install of the DE is the same for all flavours.
<silverarrow> Noskcaj: did you get anywhere?
<silverarrow> could the first terminal command be used in quantal ppc?
<silverarrow> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure
<wxl> silverarrow: i looked at all the sound/audio troubleshooting pages on the wiki and found nothing helpful
<wxl> phillw: you notice the progress on the FFe for pcmanfm/libfm?
<phillw> wxl: yeah, I get not just lubuntu FFe's... I get ALL of the ..... ones :P
<wxl> :)
<phillw> wxl: I must get you subscribed to that list :P
 * wxl is scared
<silverarrow> I need someone to blame this on
<silverarrow> who made this mess
<silverarrow> !"#¤%&
<silverarrow> ;- )
<phillw> wxl: A lot of the FFe's are nothing to do primarily with lubuntu, but as they are 'could also affect' I do get them.
<wxl> da
<silverarrow> brb booting
<Noskcaj> silverarrow, phillw: i will try both netboot and lubuntu PPC soon
<Noskcaj> but i still dont see how to make the netboot an iso instead of a tarball
<Noskcaj> phillw: the i386 testcase needs http://ports.ubuntu.com/dists//main/installer-armel/current/images//netboot/ replaced with http://ports.ubuntu.com/dists/main/installer-armel/current/images/netboot/
<Noskcaj> but i think that link doesn't work either
<silverarrow> can someone give me a hand with booting radeon driver in live cd
<silverarrow> I am trying to get a useful xorg0 log
<Noskcaj> the i386 has been copied from one of the arm installs
<silverarrow> I have tried video=ofonly radeon.agpmode=-1, which turns out -1,/vmlinux: unable to open file, invalid device
<silverarrow> Noskcaj: are you on ppc, i386 or both?
<Noskcaj> silverarrow: i was going to use ppc to test it and phillw told me to use the i386 testcase
<Noskcaj> which was copy/pasted from an ARM netboot testcase
<silverarrow> I see
<silverarrow> same procedure I suppose
<Noskcaj> roughly
<silverarrow> chromium in stead of firefox
<wxl> :(
<wxl> my dvd is an alternate
<silverarrow> you need a new one
<silverarrow> download 24 minutes
<silverarrow> if lucky 10
<silverarrow> depens more on server than your own network speeds
<silverarrow> If I install Ubuntu alongside lubuntu would it work smoothly?
<silverarrow> there is a function in the CD which lets you install and have access to same files and folders
<silverarrow> I could sort of dual boot ubuntu and lubuntu
<phillw> silverarrow: you get the choice of which DE to use, but you do also share all programmes.
<silverarrow> anyone tried it?
<silverarrow> so it would be slower, or a mix up of all applications?
<silverarrow> phillw: , is the bug with ralink drivers been looked at, which is pan ubuntu
<silverarrow> for ubuntu, RTL8187 does not work as it should
<phillw> silverarrow: is there a bug # for it?
<silverarrow> no, I have not made one
<silverarrow> but it is there
<silverarrow> maybe I should
<phillw> silverarrow: we feed on bug numbers... that is the only sane course we have to track stuff. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Testing#Bugs
<silverarrow> my Kasens G5000 usb wireless do not work,
<phillw> silverarrow: not maybe.... MUST
<silverarrow> i cold do it now, even on ppc, though it is not cpu architecture spesific
<silverarrow> nobody cares until it gets confirmed and decided
<wxl> 29.5%
<wxl> starting from scratch here
<silverarrow> one problem, how do I know which pagage the realtek drivers are in?
<phillw> silverarrow: then do it. Trying to keep the temprature of bug reporting down, may I give an anology? You go and go complain to friends that the current government is rubbish, yet you failed to go out and cast your vote.
<wxl> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=realtek&mode=filename&suite=precise&arch=any
<wxl> you can change the precise bit to quantal if you like
<wxl> smaller list for sure
<wxl> in any case you file against linux
<wxl> 55%
<wxl> not slow here :)
<silverarrow> this usb card, does detect and log on to network, but no real connections whatever you do
<silverarrow> my wifi sky which uses the same drivers are fine
<silverarrow> but different chip
<silverarrow> weird, in bug laucher package does not exist
<silverarrow> i have looked it up in package manager, and it is listed as installed !!
<silverarrow> can anyone do me a favor, if you have time?
<silverarrow> look up linux-image-3.5.0-16-powerpc
<silverarrow> try launch a bug in run "ubuntu-bug then package name
<wxl> uhhhh
<wxl> lxterminal is missing in the menu or is that just me?
<silverarrow> it takes 20 seconds
<silverarrow> just you
<silverarrow> ?
<wxl> ok weird
<silverarrow> I have mine where it usually is, accessories
<silverarrow> why would a package not exist ?
<silverarrow> it does exist, but not listed
<silverarrow> in quantal is even thy bug reporter buggy
<silverarrow> !!
<silverarrow> or bug launcher
<wxl> no
<silverarrow> yes
<wxl> you reported another bug, remember?
<wxl> was it buggy then/ cuz if it's not why would it be buggy now?
<wxl> what are you filing against?
<silverarrow> but what about this then?
<silverarrow> linux-image-3.5.0-16-powerpc
<wxl> file it against linux
<wxl> i told you that like 20,000 lines above
<silverarrow> only
<wxl> :)
<silverarrow> hmm
<silverarrow> the package, with that exact name is listed in package manager, which it should reconize
<silverarrow> ok
<silverarrow> will do
<wxl> no
<wxl> packages in launchpad don't necessarily have the same names as the actual packages
<wxl> doesn't make sense but it's true
<wxl> like weechat
<silverarrow> thanks, I just didn`t understand what you meant
<wxl> weechat points to weechat-curses so that's ultimately what you end up getting as a package
<wxl> so if you try to file against weechat-curses it doesn't work as it's called weechat in launchpad
<silverarrow> I`m with you
<silverarrow> :- )
<wxl> k
<wxl> i can't like it but it's the way it is
<Noskcaj> are we meant to test the boot.img or mini.iso for netboot PPC
<silverarrow> wat is smp?
<silverarrow> linux-image-3.5.0-16-powerpc-smp
<silverarrow> it doesn`t say anything about smp in package manager
<silverarrow> but it is either generic, or powerpc-smp in launchpad
<wxl> file it against powerpc-smp
<wxl> that's obviosuly what yr using
<silverarrow> bug is reporte
<silverarrow> however, it is the same in i368
<silverarrow> 386
<silverarrow> can anyone give me a clue how to generate a xorg0 log for radeon card
<silverarrow> I struggle
<silverarrow> there is an ojordan, he gave me a boot modulation, that turned out not as expected
<phillw> wxl... ping
<wxl> phillw: pong
<phillw> can you phrase a question about future support for ppc?
<wxl> sure
<wxl> i'm thinking about registering a domain name for myself in hex. 77786ch.com. no one will get it.
<phillw> wxl: /j #ubuntu-on-air
<silverarrow> my bug became confirmed right away
<silverarrow> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1061938
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1061938 in linux (Ubuntu) "Wireless cipset RTL8187B does not work in Ubuntu PPC/i386" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<wxl> bad news
<wxl> no sound in live
<wxl> again nothing in lspci
<wxl> is this a bug against linux?
<silverarrow> hi
<silverarrow> live what?
<silverarrow> ppc or i386
<silverarrow> I don`t think phillw got around to try anything
<wxl> ppc
<silverarrow> hehe, and we complain about osx
<silverarrow> lubuntu, hardly ever works
<silverarrow> luckily final release is usually  good
<silverarrow> I am having computer crisis
<silverarrow> my regular laptop is failing
<silverarrow> have to take it in for repair tomorrow
<silverarrow> wxl, do you know a way to get all the b43 stuff on a usb stick?
<silverarrow> this time I have access to terminal and package manager
<wxl> silverarrow: i haven't tried but you can try downloading firmware-b43-installer and b43-fwcutter and the device driver files and good luck
<wxl> you'll need to install the debs and run then pointing them at the device drivers
<silverarrow> I have a feeling it could be handy when I don`t have immediate wired connection
#ubuntu-testing 2012-10-05
<TheDrums> Anything other than the fact of added time, is there a reason squashfs isn't being used with the -comp xz option?  I just tried it and it helped quite a bit on space.
<nandof> evening to all, I'm ready to start with some testing. How I can help?
<silverarrow> hi
<silverarrow> what have you installed?
<silverarrow> or burned really
<nandof> hi silverarrow, I have installed, right now, xubuntu 12.04 and lubuntu 12.10 in virtualbox
<silverarrow> I see
<silverarrow> are you trying to do release upgrade on xubuntu+
<silverarrow> in terminal I mean
<silverarrow> could you launch alsamixer -a basic?
<silverarrow> in 12.10
<nandof> nop silverarrow, but I can try if you needed ;)
<nandof> give me 1 second
<silverarrow> I have great trouble  with it in lubuntu ppc
<silverarrow> it does not appear
<silverarrow> and i have no sound
<silverarrow> i have to reboot brb
<nandof> silverarrow Im updating lubuntu :/ gimme more time XD
<phillw> wxl: / silverarrow... We are still here. Our VM's simply cannot help.
<phillw> #t
<silverarrow> back
<silverarrow> nandorf, did you get around to do it?
<nandof> yes silverarrow, sorry, gimme more time. I'm updating lubuntu
<silverarrow> yeah, it takes time
<nandof> this is my first testing event, so.... I'm newbie and I hope to be helpful
<silverarrow> there are some clever guys here
<silverarrow> I`m mostly here because I have an iBook G4
<nandof> :o
<silverarrow> and I was stubbornly sticking to lubuntu, and not wanting to go back to tiger or leopard on this thing
<silverarrow> powerpc testers were needed
<silverarrow> it is rather difficult when you have to look for solutions
<silverarrow> some people seem to be dead tired of the whole testing thing
<silverarrow> on the ubuntu forum  I mean
<silverarrow> here people are eager to make things work
<silverarrow> we miss people with ppc experience I think
<silverarrow> luckily there are very good people on the job
<nandof> yeah, I think so
<nandof> the upgrading is almost done
<silverarrow> everything that goes wrong in ppc easily gets blamed on the ppc part, but I have a strong feeling it often is more general issues popping up on different hardware
<nandof> you mean about the firmware?
<silverarrow> is there a difference?
<silverarrow> yes
<silverarrow> one more reboot
<silverarrow> sorry
<nandof> no problem :)
<silverarrow> back again
<silverarrow> updates all the time on the beta
<silverarrow> nandof: did you have a restart?
<nandof> nop, my lubuntu is in a VM's
<nandof> installing updates... ... ...
<silverarrow> oh of course
<nandof> it takes too long to upgrade. /Me now desperate
<silverarrow> it`s all right
<silverarrow> first update?
<silverarrow> it can take ages, or slow network?
<nandof> slow network :( silverarrow
<silverarrow> mine is all right now, but can vary a lot
<Noskcaj> and ouur PPC testing problem are solved http://sourceforge.net/projects/mac-on-linux/
<silverarrow> what does that mean?
<Noskcaj> useing that or pearPC we dont need to get old macs or do heaps of commoand line stuff in qemu
<silverarrow> not sure how that  would work
<silverarrow> running osx in virtual mode?
<Noskcaj> running PPC
<silverarrow> it`s been around since 2007, and hardly any progress ?
<silverarrow> well, anything that helps
<Noskcaj> also how do you install an application from tar.bz2
<silverarrow> oh, that again
<silverarrow> no idea
<silverarrow> archivemanager and package manager is the usual
<silverarrow> is anyone booted in lubuntu?
<silverarrow> or ubuntu
<Noskcaj> why is there no lvm + encription xubuntu testcase?
<sagaci> balloons: the latest entire disk testcase page is unresponsive for me http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/219/builds/24874/testcases/1300/results
<balloons> sagaci, as in the tracker is unresponsive?
<sagaci> yeah, I guess os
<balloons> :-(
<balloons> give it a moment and try again
<sagaci> yep, back up
<balloons> sagaci, excellent
<balloons> sometimes it gets a bit funy
<balloons> maybe during a maintenance period?
<balloons> not sure
<elfy> balloons: so as you are awake - you look at yesterday's arm daily - main question I have - did it actually boot ?
<elfy> :)
<balloons> :)
<balloons> elfy, I'm not sure I remember!
<balloons> but yes, unity 6.8 is landed
<balloons> and when i awake I'll test it and arm again
<balloons> regressions are the key to look for
<elfy> LOL
<balloons> I have to sleep first
<balloons> then aawake
<elfy> ok - I'll wait for the daily to change and update it - been a bit away with the fairies the last week or so I'm afraid
<elfy> yea - you'll sleep the sleep of the righteous :D
<elfy> might be here - but I appear to have a major regression - it used to boot ok - now it doesn't lol
<balloons> ouch
<balloons> so no workie?
<elfy> nope
<elfy> not seen anyone say the same - so I'm assuming it's something here :)
<balloons> elfy, can you mail the list and see?
<balloons> let others know -- I'm not even seeing straight now I don't think
<balloons> heh
<balloons> :-)
<balloons> but ask them to look at a build between now and monday
<balloons> and we'll sort it out
<elfy> well - there'll be a new daily shortly - I'll carry on fiddling about and if still nothing later I'll mail the list
<balloons> waiting a day isn't bad, upgraded is also goo
<balloons> *good
 * balloons wnts to make sure it has unity 6.8
<elfy> and yea know how you feel I did 17/18 hour days for 3 months ...
<elfy> got it :)
<phillw>  elfy is there an KVM for ARM?
<elfy> no idea phillw
<phillw> elfy: hmm, it's still a WIP
<elfy> phillw: do you find the tracker to be reaaaly slow?
<phillw> elfy: at this time of day, it is most likely faster than me :) Do you have a link and I can test from 'piglet' and 'the beast'
<elfy> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/219/builds/24969/testcases/1303/results
<phillw> that's slow!
<elfy> thought so
<knome> hmm
<knome> worked fine for me
<elfy> using mtr I'm getting 74% packet loss from eth0.lutin.canonical.com
<phillw> elfy: but, with the number of bugs it is looking up, I'm amazed it didn't just go .... I can't be bothered... this is totally broken :)
<elfy> phillw: :) I'd agree - cept I've had trouble with it all morning
<phillw> let me try a case with fewer bugs :)
<elfy> when I typed the using mtr - I at the same time passed a testcase - it's still waiting for it
<elfy> arm is installing faster ...
<elfy> :D
<phillw> elfy: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/219/builds/24898/testcases/1439/results launches immediatly
<phillw> It is the fact the tracker is waiting on getting the bugs from LP that I think is slowing down http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/219/builds/24969/testcases/1303/results
<phillw> That's a lot of bugs!
<elfy> mmm - that's a pita
<elfy> shame the tracker can't tell the difference between flavours
<knome> elfy, file a bug :)
<knome> elfy, otoh, i think it shouldn't in most cases..
<phillw> elfy: they have only recently (this cycle) the ability to carry bugs over.... I the past, all bug reports were wiped each day. The new system may be a PITA, but it is one heck better than what we had in the past.
<knome> well, there's also that for the installation tests, we are using shared tests
<phillw> there has been a lot of work done on QA/Testing area... <joda>  perfect it is not, complaints you will make, fixes we will make </end Joda>
<elfy> knome: if I filed a bug it'd get added to the longlist and make it worse :D
<knome> elfy, no, file a bug against the tracker :P
<phillw> elfy: that does encourage people to fix them? ... :P
<elfy> it's definitely only been like this recently ish
<elfy> knome: I knew what you meant :) just had piskie's head on for a moment
<knome> ;)
<elfy> managed to get quite a few done today - 2 arm's 2 xubuntu so far
<phillw> elfy: have you had a play with http://systems.cs.columbia.edu/projects/kvm-arm/ ?
<elfy> nope - I know without looking - only really started looking at arm in the last few weeks properly
<phillw> I think it is the atypical give us some encouragement - the edu's in US of A do turn out decent stuff. There is no harm in engaging them :)
<phillw> kanliot So, the search teams found you! please /j ##phillw
<phillw> wxl: Can you please make bug 1043518 coherent?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1043518 in linux (Ubuntu Quantal) "live cd is unusable due to video degradation with the splash boot option enabled" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1043518
<phillw> wxl: do you have a fix?
<roadmr> micahg: hello! about the checkbox 0.14.8 candidate, I can certainly request FFe for the bug you mentioned, just wanted to ask if the bug itself (driver version when using prop drivers fails) is not enough
<roadmr> micahg: also, for changes, is it OK if I just add a commit to the branch to fix them and resubmit, or should I prepare a "clean" branch and send new merge request?
<micahg> roadmr: you can add to the current merge proposal
<micahg> roadmr: you could add a distro task to the current bug and request the FFe there if you like, or create a new one and point to the old one
<roadmr> micahg: a distro task sounds cleaner to me, I think I'll do that
<roadmr> micahg: thanks so much :)
<micahg> roadmr: sure, just keep in mind final freeze is Tuesday at 21:00 UTC
<roadmr> micahg: oops :) well I'll ask around, maybe we can just remove that feature if it's not critical
<silverarrow> the alsamixer problems I am having seems to be an old one
<silverarrow> are there any news on the alsamixer trouble ?
<silverarrow> it seems to be affecting regulari386 too
<phillw> silverarrow: bug number, please :)
<kanliot> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-utils/+bug/1060452
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1060452 in alsa-utils (Ubuntu) "alsamixer fails to load on quantal ppc" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<kanliot> working on my 12.10 amd64
<komputes> psivaa: hey, are you having an issue booting into the Desktop CD?
<psivaa> komputes, yea that's not consistent though at times the reboot did not detect the usb as the install media
<komputes> psivaa: I had the same thing, I think. It booted until syslinux then a black screen, after a hard reboot it did not see the usb media (I have to un/re-plug it again)
<psivaa> komputes, hmm i did not see the black screen though, it just booted without detecting the usb
<psivaa> komputes, it is not everytime though
<komputes> psivaa: is this on bare metal or vm?
<psivaa> komputes, baremetals two of them amd64 and amd64+mac
<komputes> psivaa: whats the hardware?
<wxl> phew all night cleaning spree last night
<wxl> phillw: you mentioned bug 1043518?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1043518 in linux (Ubuntu Quantal) "live cd is unusable due to video degradation with the splash boot option enabled" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1043518
<wxl> are you looking for the executive summary?
<psivaa> komputes, one of them is a mac mini and the other is dell inspiron
<phillw> wxl: some of this stuff has been passed upstream by Colin. You should have the emails?
<komputes> psivaa: I have both and can test it to see if I can confirm this. If you have exact models it would also help.
<wxl> phillw: executive summary— the bug was reported on an amd64 system and it seems all the other confirmations were on similar systems. only two folks i know with the problem are johnathan and i and we have the same card. the fix worked for the other folks. for us, i made a new bug. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-nouveau/+bug/1061790 more work needs to be done here but it's mostly good.
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1061790 in xserver-xorg-video-nouveau (Ubuntu) "misbehaving X on quantal ppc w/ nvidia geforce fx go5200" [Undecided,New]
<wxl> phillw: that good enough?
<wxl> phillw: also re: emails i'm working on that :)
<psivaa> komputes, the dell is N4010 i could give you the lsmod if you'd like
<phillw> a request has been made by colin upstream about this unholly mess.
<wxl> phillw: largely it's a non issue but adam is right: we need a pointer to ppcfaq in yaboot. and it ineeds to be more obvious (put stars around it or something)
<wxl> or a big "read me" in ascii art :)
 * wxl usually sets up his yaboot and/or motd with ascii art XD
<phillw> wxl: keep adam in the loop, he is still the guy who has best contact with colin. A grumpy old timer he may be, but no one can call in to doubt his dedication :)
<wxl> phillw: i'll tell you one thing. now that i know who adam is (rsavage on forums) i know why you were so disappointed by his loss. he is a major help with a lot of knwoledge. a lot. and you're right, he responds well to people that need a little direction to help themselves.
<phillw> wxl: Colin REALLY does not want to use boot parameters.
<wxl> he's also snarky as all get out, but i'm cool with that, becuase, whether you get it or not: http://is.gd/gJ5bRQ
<kanliot> something mucked with audio on my 12.10
<psivaa> komputes, mac mini is probably 2.3 ( not sure how to find out though)
<wxl> phillw: oh, and boot parameters are not necessary. as long as colin is cool with xorg.conf.
<wxl> kanliot: no?! what? on what system?
<phillw> wxl: He has kept ppc alive. I need say no more. you now realise that.
<wxl> kanliot: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-utils/+bug/1060452
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1060452 in alsa-utils (Ubuntu) "alsamixer fails to load on quantal ppc" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<kanliot> lol wxl
<kanliot> just something installed pulseaudio
<wxl> oh
<kanliot> no idea what, haven't installed anything for a week
<wxl> well who cares then that's your own darn fault :)
<kanliot> is it?
<wxl> kanliot: just being silly, but it does point to the notion about being carefully what your software installs along with it.
<kanliot> what if it just happened after i updated?
<wxl> that's strange
<wxl> possible
<phillw> kanliot: shouldn't you be off doing better thing?... like editing the getlubuntu area? :D
<kanliot> i did that already
<kanliot> besides i'm testing
<wxl> look in /var/log/dpkg.log
<kanliot> ah
<kanliot> see that's smart
<wxl> e.g. grep pulseaudio /var/log/dpkg.log
 * wxl beams?
<phillw> wxl: if he has done his tasks, he's all yours! I'm off to install an instance for TOR
<kanliot> yeah it was installed today, just like i though
<kanliot> t
<wxl> ok so now i need to remember how to look up dependencies and what not
<kanliot> lol me 2
<phillw> https://www.torproject.org/index.html.en Now, who suggested me to that project.....
<wxl> i'm gonna ask elsewhere
<wxl> i know bioterror or holstein or Unit193 knows this
<kanliot> well it was gstreamer0.10
<wxl> how do you know?
<kanliot> /var/log/dpkg.log
<wxl> i have four packages that begin with gstreamer0.10
<wxl> and no pulseaudio
<wxl> do you mean gstreamer0.10-alsa?
<kanliot> ok, maybe i don't know what i know
<wxl> or you mean gstreamer0.10-pulseaudio? cuz you shouldn't have that
<kanliot> i'm take a break
<kanliot> thanks for the help sincerely
<wxl> we'll figure it out
<kanliot> can you check out gpicview on 12.10?
<wxl> messed up display with medium-large images?
<wxl> kanliot: apt-cache rdepends pulseaudio will give reverse dependencies but it will give you all possible ones, rather than only the ones you have installed
<wxl> you could write a script to iterate through dpkg --get-selections and grep the list for them, but i think that function is built into aptitude, too
<wxl> me hates aptitude
<wxl> ↑ oh, you get the point.
 * wxl should build that script and spell out the official untimely end for aptitude ;)
<komputes> psivaa: sudo dmidecode -s system-product-name
<komputes> psivaa: that should give you the model
<komputes> psivaa: is this with the daily or the beta2 image?
<kanliot> wxl i'm using reverse-depends
<wxl> kanliot: not rdepends but apt-cache rdepends right? they're different
<kanliot> reverse-depends is a python script you can install
<wxl> not sure that's the same
<wxl> phillw: ping
<phillw> wxl: pong
<psivaa> komputes, its MacMini5,1 and with today's daily image (20121005)
<komputes> psivaa: and whats the Inspiron Model?
<wxl> phillw: do you know if adam ever lurks on irc?
<psivaa> komputes, that it Inspiron N4010
<wxl> cuz now i REALLY need to pick his brain. this sound bug, at least on my end is getting REALLY interesting. i'm wondering if it's an OS bug at all.
<phillw> wxl: he hates IRC with the same passion you do on forum areas.... A marrige forxed in fell :
<phillw> )7
<wxl> if it weren't for arild's case, i'd discount it entirely and say my sound is screwed.
<wxl> hahahahhah i figured as such. oh well. ;)
<phillw> *hell*
<wxl> why linux rules: was going to convert my openoffice co-worker to libre office. only available downloads are torrents. wha?! apt, where are you when i need you?
<wxl> (this is on windows btw)
<phillw> wxl: becuase of his disabillity, he really prefers not to use IRC, he's not the only 'old-timer' who prefers forum / email.
<wxl> phillw: didn't realize he had a disability
<phillw> wxl: both of them are old timers.
<wxl> otherly abled people often don't appear to have them ;)
<phillw> if t=you
<wxl> t?
<wxl> undeclared variable
<phillw> wxl: if you want a dedicated download for libre, I can grab it onto http://phillw.net/isos/ will take but a few minutes once you give me the link :)
<wxl> don't worry about it, i just think it's stupid
<wxl> biggest problems with os x/windows are lack of package management
<phillw> wxl: you also may hate TOR, but they're getting an area on my server
<wxl> app store is kind of getting there but still
<wxl> tor, i.e. onion?
<phillw> wxl: oniion
<wxl> oh i don't hate tor. it's not 100% fun but i don't hate it. what you running on that server btw?
<wxl> debian?
<phillw> onion is ZNC, the new VM is for TOR
<phillw> Tor have asked for a ubuntu-server install.
<wxl> ah cool
<wxl> the server i connect to runs debian which is fine (esp. considering it's free and a friend/customer runs it so i can ask him to install packages and he is happy to oblige) but sure wish it was canonical something sometimes
<phillw> we had a chat and I mentioned I had A 12.04 ISO kicking about, they said that would do nicely.
<phillw> my server runs CentOS, but the VM's under KVM don't actually give a **** :)
<phillw> **** == the slightest problem...
<wxl> kvm don't work on my main machine
<phillw> wxl: how come?
<wxl> i put 12.10 on the crappy dell desktop i got for free (yes, i am very adept at getting free machines and i'm working hard at figuring out what i need to barter for this 15" powerbook with the radeon chip)
<wxl> we'll see if it works
<wxl> but the main machine (free laptop) has a cpu that doesn't appear to support kvm
<phillw> ahh, yes, there is the cpu issue.
<wxl> yep, insurmountable really, esp. on a laptop
<phillw> thankfully, piglet passed
<wxl> also: centos?! you a card-carrying redhatter?
<phillw> so, does oracle vBox work for you?
<wxl> yep. qemu, too.
<phillw> well, f
<phillw> don't worry too much about KVM.
<wxl> well i really *WANT* to use it
<wxl> i'm all for the native solution
<wxl> e.g apt rules. everything else sucks. ;)
<phillw> wxl: I'm also a card carrying 100% result for Red Hat Certified Admin person. To me, CentOS is a tool, I can happiliy run lubuntu in it.
<phillw> wxl: my other hard drive is lubuntu & happily runs CentOS... they share the same /home partition.... is there really that big a differene?? I say not and just keep quiet :)
<wxl> phillw: well if there's any one thing going for red hat it's the certifications and the fact that there about the only globally-recognized linux cert out there.
<wxl> i mean within the linux community, there are others that would fly but for joe blow company that happens to use linux? nope.
<wxl> honestly i haven't used rh or any variant thereof in years
<phillw> I'm a firm believer that the penguin is agnostic .... Let's concentrate on bug 1
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1 in Ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority desktop market share" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<phillw> bbs, just got to finish off the server for Tor
<wxl> XD
<phillw> hah, kill -9 on my own login doesn't help :)
<wxl> :)
<wxl> ouch colin declined it
<phillw> he was never going to put a fudge in. it is for the upstream teams to sort the mess out.#
<wxl> :)
<wxl> i'm gonna confirm that later. i didnt' realize there were such good bugs
<wxl> are you familiar with mixxx? open source dj software? qt interface?
<wxl> whether or not you are, you get the general idea. waveforms, knobs, all sorts of gui crap going on, right?
<wxl> with that in mind, grok this one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/mixxx/+bug/664369
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 664369 in Mixxx "ANSI text terminal interface" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<phillw> that is why I SCREAMED at you guys to herd the bugs together.... Only then does PPC have a case for regression.
<wxl> it's fun AND serious
<phillw> wxl: welcome to the club :)
<wxl> phillw: i am working feverishly on ppc and browbeating testers as much as possible to submit their findings in bug reports. it's a never ending battle even people who know better. *ahem* silverarrow *cough cough*
<kanliot> its not screaming unless its all caps
<phillw> wxl: that is why I needed a PPC person to take over. Between you and Adam, I am confident that it will happen
<wxl> phillw: yep, we're both geeky enough. i just need more hardware to test on.
<phillw> Colin has rightly said to 'upstream'.... get it bloody sorted.
<wxl> must find a way to coerce my coworker out of this radeon 15"
<wxl> she did say i could replace the hard drive temporarily but that's a lot of work
<wxl> i MIGHT see if i can get a usb hard drive going but that could add other potential negative byproducts
<phillw> wxl: I must pop off for a while to finalise the tor VM area for them.
<wxl> i also have a g3 but that thing is messed up
<wxl> ta
<phillw> ping me if urgent
<wxl> k
<komputes> psivaa: I am getting a "Boot Error" when trying the amd64+mac daily on a mac mini
<silverarrow> wxl?
<wxl> silverarrow: yes, dear?
<psivaa> komputes, that's strange, i was able to boot without any issues
<silverarrow> I don`t understand the problem completely, really
<wxl> you forgot the last word
<wxl> "multimedia"
<silverarrow> how does open firmware enter into it?
<wxl> lshw, for powerpc, returns the open firmware device tree
<wxl> in other words, it's supposed to tell you everything that the firmware sees
<silverarrow> hmm, bad firmware?
<wxl> that firmware, as i hope you know, is "upstream" of the operating system
<wxl> in other words, if the firmware can't see it, the operating system can't
<silverarrow> or was the some tricky function in 12.04 that made it bypass firmware?
<wxl> on the other hand, perhaps the problem is lshw is limited
<wxl> i certainly don't understand how sound works in open firmware but i know enough about how to hack around in it and i couldn't find any good info except that the bus for sound should be a pci component which goes back to my original notion that lspci should pick up on it if the firmware does
<silverarrow> omg
<silverarrow> I never say that
<silverarrow> not sure where it came from
<wxl> ?
<wxl> oh SAW that
<silverarrow> I have never even entered open firmware
<wxl> don't advise
<wxl> it uses forth which has a nasty syntax
<wxl> for example, to find out the device tree you do:
<wxl> dev / ls
<silverarrow> I see,
<wxl> which is transliterated like "devices of root list"
<wxl> doesn't sound right
<silverarrow> does icedtea work ?
 * wxl shrugs
<wxl> not there yet
<silverarrow> I installed extra and the browser plugin, but java test cursor keeps circling
<silverarrow> it worked in 12.04
<silverarrow> I have to stop saying that
<silverarrow> java and adobe flash gets a lot of hate these days
<silverarrow> I need it though
<wxl> you're forced by them to need it
<wxl> i could do without them
<wxl> they're annoying
<wxl> that's like saying you need windows to play good games
<silverarrow> well, I need my web-based bank
<wxl> no, they need to use an open interface
<silverarrow> it is the login code and bank ID which is java run
<wxl> my bank doesn't use that garbage
<wxl> unnecessary
<silverarrow> it is the most widely used too, so we just have to live with it for years still
<silverarrow> alsamixer and sound turned out more tricky than I thought
<silverarrow> my bank works fine
<silverarrow> fast and easy
<silverarrow> including java
<wxl> in the past i've had few issues with icedtea
<wxl> except for SERIOUS apps e.g. logmein
<wxl> i usually just install sun java
<wxl> phillw: thx for the reminder. i need to grab 12.04
<phillw> wxl: most likely quicker to grab from http://phillw.net/isos/lubuntu/ (it even knows zsync)
<wxl> phillw: too late XD
<wxl> i need to fix my script to account for md5sum -c
<phillw> wxl: Well, IIRC, you and unit193 are haggling over the script?
<wxl> if [[ -n "$(md5sum -c MD5SUMS 2>&1 | grep OK ]] → success
<wxl> i need to get to that at some point
<wxl> too busy
<silverarrow> sun java is better than icedtea?
<wxl> and besides look at that crappy syntax error-ridden shorthand yikes
<phillw> you have ~ 2 months
<wxl> silverarrow: it's what java is. but it's not open.
<wxl> or at least not free
<silverarrow> firefox crashes on BankID test, immediately, is it java or firefox crash?
<wxl> try in another browser
<silverarrow> midori crashes too
<silverarrow> there is hardly any much better browser than firefox
<silverarrow> just different or slightly better in some areas
<wxl> xxxtermrules
<silverarrow> phillw: did you manage to open alsamixer in vm?
<wxl> also read https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IcedTea for why icedtea over sun/oracle java
<silverarrow> Iced tea, works with my bank, I am happy about that
<wxl> i'd say in general icedtea > java in regards to freedom but not always in regards to function
<wxl> depends on how RMS you want to be
<kanliot> +z-+
<silverarrow> wxl, what do we do with the sound issues ? it is horror
<wxl> patience grasshopper
<wxl> these things take time
<wxl> besides you don't need sound to access your bank
<wxl> so shush it XD
<wxl> testing doesn't mean everything works perfect
<silverarrow> true, and I have sound elsewhere, but I am reading up on this
<wxl> it means you work hard to identify where it doesn't and provide information to those who can make a difference while exercising patience that they can't fix everything immediately
<silverarrow> Yeah, I will give it a rest
#ubuntu-testing 2012-10-07
<Noskcaj> i found two bugs on the just expired daily build but now i cant report my results and the bugs with them, what do i do?
<silverarrow> lucky you
<silverarrow> Noskcaj: what did you find?
<silverarrow> and why can`t you report them?
<Noskcaj> i have reported it
<silverarrow> good
<Noskcaj> just i cant file my testcase results
<silverarrow> I gave that up too
<silverarrow> It worked in alpha stage, but now when I have beta full install I struggle some ho
<silverarrow> how*
<silverarrow> I`m not sure all bugs are given much attention. Those which get signed  to specific teams seems to be noticed, other wise they are put on hold
<Noskcaj> its 1063154
<silverarrow> they have loads to work with
<Noskcaj> makes sense
<silverarrow> #1063154
<silverarrow> bug  #1063154
<ubot5> Error: Bug #1063154 is a duplicate of bug #1056933, but it is private (https://launchpad.net/bugs/1056933)
<silverarrow> there
<silverarrow> page  not found
<silverarrow> Noskcaj: perhaps something went wrong with posting the results?
<Noskcaj> why do people make private bugs?
<Noskcaj> thats what happened
<Noskcaj> the master bug is private
<silverarrow> I think it is within a team or project, or something, I don`t know really
<Noskcaj> ok
<silverarrow> maybe before packages or builds are launched ?
<Noskcaj> mmaybe
<silverarrow> anyone using bluetooth
<daniel__> quit
